# TBT's Fourth Annual Easter Egg Hunt



## Zipper T. Bunny

Welcome to TBT's Fourth Annual Easter Egg Hunt! I'll be your host, and I'm known around here as Zipper T. Bunny. The objective of this fun and fantastic event is to find the eggs we've scattered all over TBT, which act as the special currency you'll need to purchase limited edition Easter Egg collectibles from Zipper's Eggstreme and Eggcellent Eggs shop. All eggs, besides puzzle eggs, will be contained within an image or a text link somewhere on the forum (or possibly outside the forum), so keep your eyes and carrots peeled and your wits steely!

Our first batch of clues have been released Saturday morning at 11am EST, with more to follow throughout Saturday and Easter Sunday. To see the exact times each batch will go live, simply check the table below.  Happy hunting everyone!

Also, teams are not allowed, so please *do not work with others to find the eggs. This also goes for posting and/or sharing hints on or off the forum*. If you're found to be doing any of the above, you may have your egg currency removed or be banned from the remainder of the egg hunt as this goes against the spirit of the event.  







This year we have four new eggs. Our normal egg is also for sale, as well as the infamous golden egg.






 Easter Egg - 3 eggs






 Sakura Easter Egg - 6 eggs






 Pikachu Easter Egg - 6 eggs






 Candy Easter Egg - 10 eggs






 Dark Easter Egg - 15 eggs






 Golden Easter Egg - 25 eggs








*Clue*: This is the most generic clue. These will give you an idea of where you might find the egg. To redeem these eggs just simply click on the link or the little egg graphic. They don't all look the same.
*Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE








*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTClueThis egg might feel soft in your hands, but if you were to spend a day inside its shell it would make your skin itch.Egg 2Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTClueHe's the host with the most.Egg 3Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTPuzzleBold like a Bengal and sweet like a shih tzu, she's your newest companion.Egg 4Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTClueChoose a chune and chew your chuna.Egg 5Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTClueThe last post you red when discussing the newest flair.Egg 6Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTClueDuring the siesta, three jellyfish arrived on the beach.Egg 7Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTClueHow we squander our riches.Egg 8Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTPuzzleStyled saviors, the trinity embarks on a perilous adventure.Egg 9Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTClueInstead of spring cleaning, why don’t you just toss it all out and start over?Egg 10Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTClueYour town on the go. A long time ago. You’ve let too many weeds grow.Egg 11Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThis holiday emblem had brief case of mmmmistaken identity.Egg 12Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTClueTo solve this riddle, look outside where people show their faces.Egg 13Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTClueWhether it's dawn or dusk, there's always more to be caught.Egg 14Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTClueThis receipt can be returned for a lot of words.Egg 15Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTClueBe careful when this egg hatches, the scaly creature rising out of it doesn’t know it’s Easter.Egg 16Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTClueIf you love them let them go. Or, if you can’t bear to do that, how about a short vacation?Egg 17Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTPuzzleFrom programmer to president.Egg 18Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTClueBorn from the flames, realize your destiny and embark on a new adventure.Egg 19Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTClueIn his signature role, Clint Eastwood gives a lecture on that which is unsightly.Egg 20Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTClueRain, sleet, snow, or hail! We’ll [?] what you [?]!Egg 21Mar 27 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleGive your donations to the island dancer.Egg 22Mar 27 1:00 PM EDTClueWhen red runs into blue it makes purple.Egg 23Mar 27 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleElectronic effigy.Egg 24Mar 27 5:00 PM EDTClueAlthough retired, the toy maker wishes to absolve his guilt.Egg 25Mar 27 5:00 PM EDTClueThis egg is omnipresent, but finding it requires diving to the deepest depths.

[/TR]









*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue**Answer**Clue Writer**# of Found Eggs*Egg 1Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTClueThis egg might feel soft in your hands, but if you were to spend a day inside its shell it would make your skin itch.
We have a Yoshi Easter egg collectible. Knitted sweaters suck.Tina275Egg 2Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTClueHe's the host with the most.This egg could be found on the page of Zipper T. Bunny.  He's hosting the event and has the most egg currency.Oblivia359Egg 3Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTPuzzleBold like a Bengal and sweet like a shih tzu, she's your newest companion.LOTTIE - Bengal refers to a Bengal tiger - Lottie calls the player 'tiger'. People born in the year of the tiger are often confident and strong-willed. Lottie works with Isabelle, who is a Shih Tzu. She is the newest character to the Animal Crossing franchise, debuting in Happy Home Designer.LaBelleFleur338Egg 4Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTClueChoose a chune and chew your chuna.A recent debate between the American and British users on the pronunciation of “tuna” (it’s with a ‘tch’ sound, okay).Tina259Egg 5Mar 26 11:00 AM EDTClueThe last post you red when discussing the newest flair.Refers to Justin's last post in the      Shop / Collectibles / Restocks Discussion Thread.  Justin's username is red, hence the play on words.Oblivia168Egg 6Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTClueDuring the siesta, three jellyfish arrived on the beach.LaBelleFleur, Murray, and Oblivia were promoted as we closed entries for our Fire Festival but before we revealed the winners. They all had colored jellyfish added to their avatars.Tina266Egg 7Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTClueHow we squander our riches.Hidden in the Post Here Every Time You Get Something thread.Tina297Egg 8Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTPuzzleStyled saviors, the trinity embarks on a perilous adventure.TRIFORCEHEROES - In The Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes, you play as a group of three Links, solving puzzles and fighting dangerous enemies throughout the game's many stages. One of the features of the game is the ability to wear many different outfits.LaBelleFleur290Egg 9Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTClueInstead of spring cleaning, why don’t you just toss it all out and start over?Hidden in The Resetting Thread.Tina414Egg 10Mar 26 2:00 PM EDTClueYour town on the go. A long time ago. You’ve let too many weeds grow.Animal Crossing: Wild World was the first handheld Animal Crossing game. This egg is located in our AC:WW board description.Jeremy236Egg 11Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThis holiday emblem had brief case of mmmistaken identity.SMAMROCK - The recently released Spring Shamrock collectible was originally released with the name "Spring Smamrock".  Blame Jeremy.Oblivia170Egg 12Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTClueTo solve this riddle, look outside where people show their faces.This egg could be found on the official Bell Tree Forums Facebook page.Oblivia235Egg 13Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTClueWhether it's dawn or dusk, there's always more to be caught.Pok?mon Sun and Moon General Discussion. "Gotta catch 'em all" is the widely known English slogan and dawn and dusk refers to the new titles.Oblivia346Egg 14Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTClueThis receipt can be returned for a lot of words.The link for this egg is located on the Send New Private Message page, under the option to ask for a read receipt.Jeremy187Egg 15Mar 26 5:00 PM EDTClueBe careful when this egg hatches, the scaly creature rising out of it doesn’t know it’s Easter.Flight Rising is a game about dragons and its general discussion thread is home to this egg.Jeremy344Egg 16Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTClueIf you love them let them go. Or, if you can’t bear to do that, how about a short vacation?Hidden in the Official Hold my Villager thread.Tina334Egg 17Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTPuzzleFrom programmer to president.IWATA - Satoru Iwata was a programmer at Nintendo and eventually became the company's president. He passed away in 2015, to the dismay of gamers around the world.Jeremy333Egg 18Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTClueBorn from the flames, realize your destiny and embark on a new adventure.Play on words. The three new Fire Emblem Fates games are Birthright; Conquest; and Fates. Fire = flame; Emblem = embark; fates = destiny; birthright = born; conquest = adventure; realise = revelation.Tina312Egg 19Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTClueIn his signature role, Clint Eastwood gives a lecture on that which is unsightly.The Good, the Bad and the Ugly is a famous film starring Clint Eastwood, as well as the headers in Kaiaa's second post of the Signature Guide thread.Gandalf226Egg 20Mar 27 9:00 AM EDTClueRain, sleet, snow, or hail! We’ll [?] what you [?]!Pelly quote: “Rain, sleet, snow, or hail! We’ll deliver what you mail!”Tina301Egg 21Mar 27 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleGive your donations to the island dancer.LLOID - He acts as the "donation box" for Public Works Projects and also shows up on the island adorned by a stylish hibiscus flower.Oblivia316Egg 22Mar 27 1:00 PM EDTClueWhen red runs into blue it makes purple.This egg could be found in a visitor message left by Jeremy to me.  His username is red; mine is blue; the VM text is purple.Oblivia191Egg 23Mar 27 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleElectronic effigy.AMIIBO - An effigy is a representation of someone (or some character in this case). Amiibos also have a microchip in them, which is where "electronic" comes from. Jeremy227Egg 24Mar 27 5:00 PM EDTClueAlthough retired, the toy maker wishes to absolve his guilt.Thunder is a retired mod who made the toy collectibles during the 2015 Christmas event. In this post, he assures everyone that it wasn't his idea to make a coal collectible.Jeremy102Egg 25Mar 27 5:00 PM EDTClueThis egg is omnipresent, but finding it requires diving to the deepest depths.Hidden at the very bottom of the page with the footer links.  It's there regardless of what forum page you're on.Oblivia190





Special thanks to everyone who helped put this event together.

Clues
Tina
Oblivia
LaBelleFleur
Jeremy
Gandalf

Collectibles
Art for normal and gold egg - Thunder
Art for sakura, Pikachu, candy, and dark eggs - SaintPrecious on DeviantArt
Working with artist to design new eggs - Oblivia
New egg touch ups - Thunder
Egg advice - Jeremy

Other
Banner graphics - Tina
Thread intro - Oblivia, Jeremy
Technical set up - Jeremy
Technical help - Justin


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Firsts


----------



## Skyfall

Cool!


----------



## PandaDarling

thanks


----------



## PeeBraiin

holy ****


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its time! To melt our brains! (I was totally waiting to say that)


----------



## Araie

Thank you! Ah, I can't wait!


----------



## sej

OMG I NEED THE PIKACHU AND SIKARA EGG OR WHATEVER


----------



## p e p p e r

omg dark egg!


----------



## pandapples

new eggs so cute


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Too confusing.

In other news, I'm proud to have the last post on the other Easter 2016 thread before it got locked.


----------



## piske

YAY! I need the Sakura and Pikachu eggs!!! <3


----------



## cIementine

one egg down 120004750345734 to go


----------



## cornimer

So eggcited!!


----------



## Nightmares

Gonna fail ;-;


----------



## LilD

Love the new eggs!!!


----------



## Fizzii

kill me


----------



## sej

I have found an egg get in


----------



## Amilee

im going to die


----------



## Skyfall

The new eggs are so cool... Thanks... thunder?


----------



## Kirbystarship

the clues sound hard.


----------



## Piezahummy

cool


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found the 4th one in like 4 mins.


----------



## Amilee

omg i love all the new eggs whyyy i cant decide which one i want qq


----------



## jiny

YEEEES


----------



## cIementine

I got two eggs mother cluckers


----------



## piske

Got one!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tardis2016 said:


> the clues sound hard.



I know where to look for 2 and 4 but haven't found them yet.  :/


----------



## Bunnilla

I get the 4th one but dont know how to find or get it


----------



## BetaChorale

nevermind


----------



## Bunnilla

Im new so idk


----------



## N e s s

Lol I found 1 already


----------



## Vizionari

The eggs are so cute this year ><

also the site is so slow omfg


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I feel like giving up already, lol.


----------



## Fizzii

how have people already found them i'm so lost


----------



## Nightmares

woo found 2.......xD


----------



## CluelessMayor

im too tired to think this hard


----------



## Hermione Granger

when you find an egg by accident lmao


----------



## c h i h a r u

two eggs so far.......


----------



## Heyden

need 2 more to get this batch yay


----------



## N e s s

Think about it if you're stuck, its not that simple but if you think about it and use what the clues are saying then it helps.


----------



## Fizzii

Nightmares said:


> woo found 2.......xD



H O W


----------



## Javocado

el lag : (


----------



## toadsworthy

is it supposed to say RED or is it supposed to say READ..... OCD is kicking in


----------



## Pokemanz

Ugh I hate the clues because they sound so complicated but they're really so simple.

AND IT MAKES YOU WANT TO CRY WHEN YOU FIND IT RIGHT THERE LIKE WOW THAT WAS EASY


----------



## Amilee

toadsworthy said:


> is it supposed to say RED or is it supposed to say READ..... OCD is kicking in



i wanted to ask the same haha


----------



## toadsworthy

I have 2 as well


----------



## Fizzii

I feel like an idiot rn


----------



## Gregriii

Stemming from Balkan roots (Serbia and Bosnia) the word Chuna its a nickname for penis.


----------



## piske

I've found 2 eggs and I'm stuck already XD


----------



## oath2order

Maybe if the site wasn't slow as **** then maybe this could actually be enjoyable.


----------



## Fizzii

chune? tuna? chuna? what


----------



## jiny

I don't get the puzzle?? My brain does not cooperate


----------



## Lancelot

toadsworthy said:


> is it supposed to say RED or is it supposed to say READ..... OCD is kicking in



You clearly dont understand how clues work..


----------



## cornimer

I actually found 2 wow...don't give up people, if I can do it so can you!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Man, I thought I found the egg to #1.


----------



## Fizzii

all i can think about is tuna


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> Maybe if the site wasn't slow as **** then maybe this could actually be enjoyable.


Eggxactly!


----------



## aleshapie

Amilee said:


> i wanted to ask the same haha



Remember...they misspell nothing. Its correct.


----------



## aleshapie

oath2order said:


> Maybe if the site wasn't slow as **** then maybe this could actually be enjoyable.



OATH! You're back! 

#GoldenEggStrikesAgain


----------



## Fizzii

This egg might feel soft in your hands, but if you were to spend a day inside its shell it would make your skin itch.

IS THERE A THREAD ABOUT TEXTURES I DON'T THIK SO I;M CONFUSING MYSLEF SO MUCH


----------



## Vizionari

Found egg 2 and 3


----------



## N e s s

UGHHHHH I JUST FOUND OUT THAT I CAN'T USE THE FILTER TO FIND A POST AHHHHH **** MY LIFE


----------



## Chrystina

Fizzii said:


> kill me



^
yep
literally just woke up.
read the clues....what
maybe if i have a coffee or ...5 I'll find some clues
;_;


----------



## Soniaa

ugghhhhhhhh my brain


----------



## Chrystina

oath2order said:


> Maybe if the site wasn't slow as **** then maybe this could actually be enjoyable.



also, agreed
ughhhhh x_x

oops. that was suppose to post merge. o well.


----------



## HungryForCereal

i feel like giving up alr..


----------



## piske

All right, 3/5! XD


----------



## Chrystina

WAIT...
no togepi egg?
): awwww
well the sakura one is cute. but idk if Im as determined as I was before lol


----------



## BetaChorale

I've got one of the clues done and redeemed, but the puzzle.. I think I know what the answer is and i tried putting it in and... I'm confused?? It's not saying I'm wrong or anything, nor is it giving me a flippin' eggggggg. soo??


----------



## Justin

FerahL said:


> I've got one of the clues done and redeemed, but the puzzle.. I think I know what the answer is and i tried putting it in and... I'm confused?? It's not saying I'm wrong or anything, nor is it giving me a flippin' eggggggg. soo??



It won't tell you that you're wrong. Nothing means it's wrong or you already have it.


----------



## Javocado

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg advice - Jeremy


This sounds so adorable like the eggs were having a bad day and Jer came to help hahaha


----------



## quietly-stuttered

ugh! I've only found one so far.. grr.


----------



## BetaChorale

Ah, gotcha. Thank yoooou, I just gotta think harder then ><


----------



## Trent the Paladin

FerahL said:


> I've got one of the clues done and redeemed, but the puzzle.. I think I know what the answer is and i tried putting it in and... I'm confused?? It's not saying I'm wrong or anything, nor is it giving me a flippin' eggggggg. soo??



Make sure the "CODE" part of it is IN ALL CAPS LIKE YOU'RE ANGRY AT JUSTIN FOR NOT GIVING YOU THE ANSWER KEY TO DELETE THE GOLDEN EGG


----------



## Sgt.Groove

These things are impossible to find :l


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tom said:


> Make sure the "CODE" part of it is IN ALL CAPS LIKE YOU'RE ANGRY AT JUSTIN FOR NOT GIVING YOU THE ANSWER KEY TO DELETE THE GOLDEN EGG



u had ur chance to delete the egg kiddo


----------



## visibleghost

i think im going 2 die if i try this so i probably wont lmao


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

<----- Feels dumb. 

I've only found 1 so far. It was an easy clue and it made me laugh. I'm not laughing now, though. I just need to find 5 more before this is over. All I want is a Sakura Easter Egg.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Are you kidding me... THE TOGEPI EGGS AREN'T FOR SALE?!?! THAT'S THE ENTIRE REASON I WOKE UP SO EARLY!!!


----------



## quietly-stuttered

Tom said:


> Make sure the "CODE" part of it is IN ALL CAPS LIKE YOU'RE ANGRY AT JUSTIN FOR NOT GIVING YOU THE ANSWER KEY TO DELETE THE GOLDEN EGG



And that's what I was doing wrong!


----------



## cornimer

I was positive I knew where the 5th egg was but there's nothing there...ugh


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KarlaKGB said:


> u had ur chance to delete the egg kiddo



who says i can't repeat it to delete the rest of them


----------



## Bunnilla

this is bull idk how people found 2


----------



## sej

Yessss 2 eggs 3 to go!


----------



## FleuraBelle

I FINALLY FIGURED OUT THE PUZZLE!
Though I still only have 2 eggs


----------



## toadsworthy

VanessaMay18 said:


> I was positive I knew where the 5th egg was but there's nothing there...ugh



I'm the same way right now! WHY CANT I FIND THISSSSSSS


----------



## Gracelia

It's too early for my brain to work


----------



## jiny

I need 2 more eggs GAH


----------



## Vizionari

I s2g these freakin clues


----------



## Nightmares

1 and 5 are killing me right now


----------



## c h i h a r u

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## toadsworthy

Nightmares said:


> 1 and 5 are killing me right now



I don't even know where to start with 4 lol.... and then yes, 1 and 5 are effing annoying


----------



## Chrystina

Nightmares said:


> 1 and 5 are killing me right now



yeah i thought i knew where 5 was but i dont see it. now i just dont know

the others....****

Question, and idk if Im even allowed to ask but can they be in groups? Since some are private idek, I would assume not. ?


----------



## Amilee

my brain hurts ugh


----------



## Aquari

i found egg #2!!! yay


----------



## piske

Ok, I feel pretty good that I've found 3~ will take a break until the next set of clues!


----------



## FoxFeathers

This really isn't fun for someone who basically has little to no experience with the boards or boards in general. >_< (joined years ago but only recently came back).


----------



## oath2order

I can't do the event now I'm stuck with a **** slow site


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found #3. I knew what it was, just wasn't sure.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Got all except for 1 gotbthis **** on lock tbh.


----------



## visibleghost

i found egg 2 accidentslly didnt even know what egg i had found until i checked the pm lmaoooo


----------



## Bunnilla

X( +kjn HND jkkwwww


----------



## Peter

Gracelia said:


> It's too early for my brain to work



lmao it's like 4:35pm here and I'm still thinking this


----------



## gazea9r

So...I think I didn't get enough sleep. Can't work out a few of them LOL more like all of them >:[ Going to have to drink some caffeine now.


----------



## tsantsa

1 and 5 are hurting my soul


----------



## Heyden

ems said:


> 1 and 5 are hurting my soul


same


----------



## ZetaFunction

Yesss I found two, just three more to go


----------



## kelpy

D: how do you find any of these? My brain hurts


----------



## uwuzumakii

I have a question, when the new set of clues comes around, will we still be able to look for the old ones?


----------



## Bunnilla

Omggggggg the only one i have is the freebie X(


----------



## chocopug

I have quickly come to the conclusion that I am not very good at this!
Found 2 eggs but that might be my limit XD I thought I'd worked out #5 but... apparently not.


----------



## Mayor Charlotte

I wants that pika egg.


----------



## visibleghost

i did 3 too that was way easier than i thought anyways im gonna die because im not going to be able to understand the others aaaAa


----------



## Fizzii

i hate everything


----------



## Oblivia

Just a reminder guys: please do not discuss your guesses for the puzzle or go into detail with anything you post regarding the clues.  We know they're tough, but we believe in you!


----------



## Gracelia

Pxter said:


> lmao it's like 4:35pm here and I'm still thinking this



dies n cries for u : ( (((


----------



## sej

I'm like yes i know where it is! Then I'm like oh no i dont


----------



## Oblivia

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have a question, when the new set of clues comes around, will we still be able to look for the old ones?



Yes!  None of the eggs will eggspire, so you'll have the entirety of the event to solve each clue.


----------



## cIementine

hey, I found egg 3! I was overthinking it but it was super easy. 1 and 5 suck, though. everywhere I've looked has been wrong. you mods are smart cookies :^(


----------



## uwuzumakii

Sej said:


> I'm like yes i know where it is! Then I'm like oh no i dont



I'm like plz kill me now, im not ready for this! and then im like **** YEAH IDK HOW, BUT I FOUND IT BY MISTAKE!


----------



## Cory

says the person that has 14 eggs


----------



## Bunnilla

Oblivia said:


> Just a reminder guys: please do not discuss your guesses for the puzzle or go into detail with anything you post regarding the clues.  We know they're tough, but we believe in you!



Yeah right.... Cant find even 2 >: (


----------



## uwuzumakii

Oblivia said:


> Yes!  None of the eggs will eggsipre, so you'll have the entirety of the event to solve each clue.



Yay! Thanks Oblivia.


----------



## Javocado

3 eggs down and 2 to go. That red one is driving me bonkers and I ain't even trying to mess with Egg #1 right now.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Oblivia said:


> Yes!  None of the eggs will eggspire, so you'll have the entirety of the event to solve each clue.



BAE


----------



## Vizionari

I vaguely know what egg 5 is about, just don't know where to look >^<


----------



## gazea9r

These clues are frying my brainnnnnnnnn.


----------



## pandapples

finally found #1 omg. now to wait to 2pm


----------



## cIementine

Javocado said:


> 3 eggs down and 2 to go. That red one is driving me bonkers and I ain't even trying to mess with Egg #1 right now.



eggsactly how I feel. currently working on #1 tho. i have a rough idea??? don't think i'm right tho but i try very hard :^(


----------



## Fizzii

Oblivia said:


> Just a reminder guys: please do not discuss your guesses for the puzzle or go into detail with anything you post regarding the clues.  We know they're tough, but we believe in you!



i don't believe in myself


----------



## toadsworthy

pandapples said:


> finally found #1 omg. now to wait to 2pm



dang yo! good job!


----------



## gazea9r

-flips easter basket- 
Gonna go eat and come back later lol.


----------



## cIementine

i found egg #1! get in there lmao. last one for now.


----------



## toadsworthy

I work best in the evening.... so I look forward to tackling all of these later tonight once the hype has calmed down


----------



## kelpy

GAQHH I SUCK AT THIS

question: where would you find the eggs on the page? would the eggs be in threads? idk anything


----------



## piske

pandapples said:


> finally found #1 omg. now to wait to 2pm



Ah, good job!  1 and 5 are pretty difficult for me ;u;


----------



## gazea9r

pandapples said:


> finally found #1 omg. now to wait to 2pm



You lucky you! Lol I aint even gonna try that one until tge very end xD


----------



## p e p p e r

racking my brain for #1!


----------



## Fizzii

pandapples said:


> finally found #1 omg. now to wait to 2pm



are you a witch


----------



## BetaChorale

I've only found one and I'm giving up till the next set of clues e.e hopefully i'll stumble upon previous ones


----------



## Temari

The site is really slow right now lol;;


----------



## cIementine

all i have left is #5. wish me good luck? thanks for believing in us all oblivia you motivate me to succeed


----------



## Mimi Cheems

killing myself over all of these :^)


----------



## Fizzii

FerahL said:


> I've only found one and I'm giving up till the next set of clues e.e hopefully i'll stumble upon previous ones



same tbh


----------



## HungryForCereal

almost 1hr and i still cant find anything...


----------



## cornimer

Number two seems easy but idk ugh :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> all i have left is #5. wish me good luck? thanks for believing in us all oblivia you motivate me to succeed



wiSH ME GOOD LUCK IM RIPPING OUT MY HAIR OVER THIS 
I M LITERALLY LISTENING TO THE EASTER MUSIC TO INSPIRE ME AND GET ALL HYPE


----------



## Fizzii

yukiihara said:


> killing myself over all of these :^)



snap


----------



## visibleghost

i have no idea what the ones in missing are in going 2 scream

also for how long will they be available? the last clues will be out late for me sO i dunno if im gonna b able to get them


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> wiSH ME GOOD LUCK IM RIPPING OUT MY HAIR OVER THIS
> I M LITERALLY LISTENING TO THE EASTER MUSIC TO INSPIRE ME AND GET ALL HYPE



you've just gotta look at each word and then analyse it and then look anywhere and everywhere in this hell hole


----------



## N e s s

Yeah i'm lost at this point. Also, how exactly are we going find the code for #3 if theres no indication as to what it is?


----------



## Hermione Granger

2 people already found all 5 so this is possible gaiz


----------



## Trent the Paladin

N e s s said:


> Yeah i'm lost at this point. Also, how exactly are we going find the code for #3 if theres no indication as to what it is?



Never played a puzzle game huh pal


----------



## p e p p e r

p e p p e r said:


> racking my brain for #1!



ah found it right after!  easier than I thought... good luck everyone


----------



## PeeBraiin

Will send a sexy ankle pic for the first clue answer it hx


----------



## kelpy

I'm ridiculously lost. I don't know where you would even find the eggs? would they be in a thread??


----------



## jiny

p e p p e r said:


> ah found it right after!  easier than I thought... good luck everyone



how??????? omgg ;_____;


----------



## cIementine

Pasta said:


> I'm ridiculously lost. I don't know where you would even find the eggs? would they be in a thread??



they're on threads and posts and you'll see a little black egg and then you click on it to redeem egg

for the code, you replace the part where it says CODEHERE and put your answer to what you think it is


----------



## strawberrywine

All I can say is do NOT Google the first clue


----------



## N e s s

Tom said:


> Never played a puzzle game huh pal



i've played candy crush does this count


----------



## Chrystina

pandapples said:


> finally found #1 omg. now to wait to 2pm



dang girl. good job, congrats xD


Im just gonna wait until the forums speed up. each page is taking like a minute to load zzzz. even though I dont think Ill ever understand/find #1


----------



## kelpy

pumpkins said:


> they're on threads and posts and you'll see a little black egg and then you click on it to redeem egg
> 
> for the code, you replace the part where it says CODEHERE and put your answer to what you think it is



oh okay thanks

I feel dumb now


----------



## p e p p e r

Pasta said:


> I'm ridiculously lost. I don't know where you would even find the eggs? would they be in a thread??



the clues  can lead you to anywhere on the forum, so yes you can find eggs in a thread


----------



## Amilee

White Claw said:


> All I can say is do NOT Google the first clue



great now i wanna google it haha


----------



## cIementine

Pasta said:


> oh okay thanks
> 
> I feel dumb now



they can be on blog posts, profiles, other places on forum etc too so not limited to threads??


----------



## Venn

Im having such a hard time on this...


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I GOT EGG NUMBER 2 AND THATS PROBABLY ALL IM GONNA FIND RIP


----------



## Trent the Paladin

N e s s said:


> i've played candy crush does this count



I said game, Candy Crush isn't a game foo


----------



## Mimi Cheems

White Claw said:


> All I can say is do NOT Google the first clue



If you tell me not to, I'm obviously going to do it. #noragrets


----------



## uwuzumakii

Umm... Is "Golded Egg - 25 Eggs" a typo or is that the new name?


----------



## Heyden

FLAIR FLAIR FLAIR FLAIR FLAIR


----------



## cIementine

wtf is a flair tho


----------



## Oblivia

pumpkins said:


> they can be on blog posts, profiles, other places on forum etc too so not limited to threads??



Yep, they can be quite literally be anywhere on the forum, or possibly outside the forum.


----------



## HungryForCereal

*raises white flag* i give up, i give up. goodbye my eggs.


----------



## jiny

White Claw said:


> All I can say is do NOT Google the first clue



i should've listened


----------



## cIementine

Oblivia said:


> Yep, they can be quite literally be anywhere on the forum, or possibly outside the forum.



outside whatttt since when
the internet is so large though :^(


----------



## momiji345

milkirue said:


> i should've listened



I Would i agree with you 0---0 my eyes burn from reading


----------



## cIementine

snoozit said:


> *raises white flag* i give up, i give up. goodbye my eggs.



don't be a quitter follow ur eggy dreams


----------



## BetaChorale

I finally got the puzzle egg (that's two down) and I made like... the evilest guffaw-shriek noise.
It's only been a few hours and i'm already in too deep Q.Q


----------



## sej

Egg 3 is freaking killing me


----------



## Kirbystarship

I have 0eggs


----------



## piske

I hope I figure out more in the next round~ the sakura and pikachu eggs have limited stock! I think I'll probably have to choose ;A;


----------



## Amilee

the awkward moment when you dont know if you dont understand the clue because its a pun or because english isnt your first language... rip me


----------



## Mura

So how do I find these Easter eggs? Just in random threads all throughout the forum?


----------



## cIementine

i've found dark secrets but no 5th egg goddammit


----------



## Oblivia

BluePikachu47 said:


> Umm... Is "Golded Egg - 25 Eggs" a typo or is that the new name?



Fixed it.  JEREMY PLEASE!


----------



## Hermione Granger

pinelle said:


> I hope I figure out more in the next round~ the sakura and pikachu eggs have limited stock! I think I'll probably have to choose ;A;



they'll most likely get restocked throughout the days


----------



## Javocado

Can we have Dexter egg next year??


----------



## cIementine

Murabito. said:


> So how do I find these Easter eggs? Just in random threads all throughout the forum?


...



			
				Oblivia said:
			
		

> Yep, they can be quite literally be anywhere on the forum, or possibly outside the forum



anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## jiny

1 & 5..


----------



## cIementine

Javocado said:


> Can we have Dexter egg next year??



i approve
maybe a Kirby egg just a thought
with lil red sticky out tootsies


----------



## visibleghost

Amilee said:


> the awkward moment when you dont know if you dont understand the clue because its a pun or because english isnt your first language... rip me



same honestly im giving up


----------



## kelpy

i think i give up
easter makes me feel dumb ;-;


----------



## Ami

...I give up


----------



## visibleghost

also im too lazy to check but can you trade eggs w other users? im guessing no but im just wondering


----------



## sej

Honestly, I am seriously stuck. I feel like ive got the easiest ones lol i feel dumb


----------



## FleuraBelle

Woo! 2 eggs to go!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Found egg #2! Now to find #1 and #5 which many find hard to find.


----------



## momiji345

give up ;( i feel sad am going to miss a egg


----------



## strawberrywine

Woo, found all of them! Can't wait for the next batch


----------



## Venn

Just needing #5 right now


----------



## Gracelia

Oblivia said:


> Fixed it.  JEREMY PLEASE!



golded eggs are the best oblivia D,:


----------



## N e s s




----------



## Fizzii

Skweekerz said:


> Woo! 2 eggs to go!



i admire you


----------



## visibleghost

i have 1, 4 and 5 left and yeteifixdjao im so frustrated i said i wouldnt do this but then i did anyways . im rly frustrated


----------



## Aquari

btw how can i find npc's???


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm stuck on finding the rest of the eggs ;-; but I'm not giving up now...I WILL FIND YOU EGGGS


----------



## Fizzii

White Claw said:


> Woo, found all of them! Can't wait for the next batch



u are not human


----------



## Heyden

gimme the new clues


----------



## Fizzii

am i seriously jsut being stupid


----------



## cornimer

I'mma have to give up for now :c


----------



## PeeBraiin

White Claw said:


> Woo, found all of them! Can't wait for the next batch



Same!!! Best of luck with the other batch!

- - - Post Merge - - -



White Claw said:


> Woo, found all of them! Can't wait for the next batch



Same!!! Best of luck with the other batch!


----------



## cIementine

help me on #5 i've looked everywhere


----------



## kikotoot

got 3 but thats it, had an idea for 5 and 2 but no luck


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

After about 5 guesses, I finally got clue number 3 right. LOL. But finding those eggs... UGH!!


----------



## Javocado

guy: hey jav how many eggs do you have


me:


----------



## Gregriii

Javocado said:


> guy: hey jav how many eggs do you have
> 
> 
> me:



7 eggs??


----------



## sej

Javocado said:


> guy: hey jav how many eggs do you have
> 
> 
> me:



what witchcraft did u use


----------



## Javocado

Sej said:


> what witchcraft did u use



my inner thigh


----------



## Amilee

what is wrong with me


----------



## cIementine

the struggle is real i'mma still look


----------



## sej

Javocado said:


> my inner thigh



Ok thx


----------



## FleuraBelle

Fizzii said:


> i admire you



thank


----------



## Fizzii

Javocado said:


> my inner thigh



wow


----------



## cIementine

Javocado said:


> my inner thigh



ur gonna score 128487 golden eggs with that sorcery


----------



## sej

Amilee said:


> what is wrong with me



Ikr i feel really stupid


----------



## Fizzii

Skweekerz said:


> thank



welc


----------



## jiny

i give up. hopefully ill be able to grab more later today


----------



## cIementine

omg I finally did it I can rest for like 24 minutes
YASSS ALL 5


----------



## Gregriii

pumpkins said:


> omg I finally did it I can rest for like 24 minutes
> YASSS ALL 5



do u want a prize or something ?


----------



## FleuraBelle

Seriously though eggs #4 and #5 have me stumped. .-.


----------



## Crash

i must be really dumb holy ****​


----------



## cIementine

Gregriii said:


> do u want a prize or something ?



jav's outer thigh not his inner thigh though


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Javocado said:


> guy: hey jav how many eggs do you have
> 
> 
> me:



Did you forget your reaction image I don't see anything??? Unless you got zero eggs


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh hey, 5 new clues are coming soon right?


----------



## Cory

There's a way to know where some of the clue eggs are with a lot of patience.


----------



## Chrystina

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh hey, 5 new clues are coming soon right?



20 mins yep


----------



## momiji345

aRG (show offs  ) jk~but really what the cheese cake i can't even solve one XD My brain is so fry it be came a omelet


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Man I'm stuck...where are you eggs? :0


----------



## aleshapie

Is there a "schedule of new clues" posted somewhere?


----------



## Lancelot

Should've made an exeggcute or exeggcutor egg


----------



## ZetaFunction

LMAO found egg #4, and I'm dying

I'm so stumped tho on #1 and #5


----------



## Amilee

aleshapie said:


> Is there a "schedule of new clues" posted somewhere?



the times are on the table c:


----------



## N e s s

i can't even tell what the puzzle is.


----------



## Cory

N e s s said:


> i can't even tell what the puzzle is.



The puzzle one is stupid


----------



## kayleee

I only have 2 and 3 omg I can't figure out 1 4 and 5


----------



## sej

A question, as the eggs are limited, will the eggs get restocked when they sell out?


----------



## Vizionari

Guess ai'll have to wait till the next batch to solve anything :/


----------



## Justin

Another reminder to be careful about what you say or share in here and be mindful of what you may be revealing with your post, just had to delete some more posts. You've been warned that we may remove your eggs if we feel there was malicious intent involved.


----------



## Vizionari

Sej said:


> A question, as the eggs are limited, will the eggs get restocked when they sell out?



I think last year they made it with a lot of stock so they wouldn't run out.


----------



## BetaChorale

So once the next clues come out, are the previous ones voided? o.o Like will clues 1-5 no longer be findable?


----------



## Vizionari

Lucanosa said:


> LMAO found egg #4, and I'm dying
> 
> I'm so stumped tho on #1 and #5



lucky, I'm stuck on that one


----------



## Trent the Paladin

N e s s said:


> i can't even tell what the puzzle is.



Don't think to hard on it, once you figure it out it'll be like you won the lottery for chocolates.


----------



## Pokemanz

UGH finally. This first batch was eggsausting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

FerahL said:


> So once the next clues come out, are the previous ones voided? o.o Like will clues 1-5 no longer be findable?



No, in years past they were all active until the end of the event iirc.


----------



## Justin

FerahL said:


> So once the next clues come out, are the previous ones voided? o.o Like will clues 1-5 no longer be findable?



No, you have until the end of the event, usually sometime Monday. (don't quote me on that though, a specific end time hasn't been decided or announced yet)


----------



## Heyden

justin gimme new clues


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> UGH finally. This first batch was eggsausting.


Yeah, but the next batch might be worse.


----------



## Fizzii

*sigh* *cri*


----------



## FleuraBelle

At least new clues are coming... but I only have 3 eggs... >_<


----------



## Vizionari

new clues, kill me now


----------



## sej

At this stage I will be getting no easter eggs lol


----------



## Amilee

new clues pls be good to me


----------



## piske

I feel like I get the riddle of #1 but I'm not sure how to connect it to anything! Excited for the next set of clues


----------



## FleuraBelle

30 SECONDS


----------



## Araie

I know what egg three is for sure, but my answer isn't working.. -sigh- 
Hope I can get this batch!


----------



## Vizionari

a jellyfish siesta what


----------



## Amilee

the lag is back aaah


----------



## Hulaette

How does this egg hunt work?


----------



## Chrystina

What does the * mean at the end of the clue? o_o


----------



## sej

I give up omg


----------



## cornimer

I FINALLY FOUND NUMBER 2 good job me three hours late


----------



## Vizionari

found egg 7


----------



## Fizzii

i got 9


----------



## Paperboy012305

Guess what I found in less than 5 minutes!



Spoiler: No, its not answers to the eggs.


----------



## cIementine

LOL THEY GOT HARDER NO


----------



## Chris

Hulavuta said:


> How does this egg hunt work?



Work out the clues to find the eggs. Once you find them, click on it to redeem it! 



Alexi said:


> What does the * mean at the end of the clue? o_o



It wasn't meant to be there. Looks like it's been removed now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

This batch is easy bless.


----------



## Lancelot

That jellyfish one I know what it is but Idk where to look


----------



## Bowie

That dark egg collectible would go really well with my avatar and signature right now. I have to say I'm tempted to participate.


----------



## Jeremy

Hey all, we've already banned people for cheating. Please keep this event fun and fair for everyone by reporting cheaters. Thanks!


----------



## Chrystina

These ones actually seem easier.. Got an idea where most would be, but ugh I never thought I'd miss the search function this much.




Tina said:


> It wasn't meant to be there. Looks like it's been removed now.



Ah okay thank you =]


----------



## ZetaFunction

Got #6 already

These are just getting easier, mods you need to step it up a notch


----------



## aleshapie

CHEATERS?! OMG...How horrible!!  

#YouGotBanned


----------



## cornimer

For the puzzle do we use the code thing again? Or do we have to find a new puzzle somewhere?


----------



## cIementine

found egg #9! yess


----------



## piske

Yay! Got one of the new clues~ these ones are tricky though!


----------



## BetaChorale

Oh bans are happening already? Whew. 

But nOPE these clues aren't for me, I'M TAKING A NAP


----------



## Jeremy

VanessaMay18 said:


> For the puzzle do we use the code thing again? Or do we have to find a new puzzle somewhere?



Yes, just put the answer to the puzzle in the URL like you did with the first one.


----------



## Chris

VanessaMay18 said:


> For the puzzle do we use the code thing again? Or do we have to find a new puzzle somewhere?



You redeem it in the same way as the first, yes.


----------



## Stil

I got my Pikachu egg!!! :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Got em all, see ya'll later.


----------



## cornimer

Tina said:


> You redeem it in the same way as the first, yes.



Thank you! 

Man, I'm clueless for this batch...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Jeremy said:


> Hey all, we've already banned people for cheating. Please keep this event fun and fair for everyone by reporting cheaters. Thanks!



<----- Well, at least you can tell that I'm not cheating.  Round 2 is even harder than the first!


----------



## Hulaette

I don't understand what I'm supposed to do? Where do I click?


----------



## Chrystina

C u c c o said:


> I got my Pikachu egg!!! :3



nice! it looks really good with the choco cakes. congrats


----------



## Nightmares

Hulavuta said:


> I don't understand what I'm supposed to do? Where do I click?



On the egg haha


----------



## chocopug

Got #9 in this batch and now I'm done! This is haaaard~


----------



## N e s s

Found egg 6


----------



## Chris

Hulavuta said:


> I don't understand what I'm supposed to do? Where do I click?



Solve the clue and it will lead you to the location of the egg. When you see it will be obvious where you are meant to click (spoiler: on it!!).


----------



## Bowie

How the heck could somebody even cheat? Last year I remember a lot of cheaters, though.


----------



## Hulaette

Nightmares said:


> On the egg haha



But I don't see any eggs?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hulavuta said:


> I don't understand what I'm supposed to do? Where do I click?



In posts/messages/things you'll see links or egg art. Click those. Gotta find the posts they're hidden in minus the puzzles, gotta enter the correct answer in the URL.


----------



## cIementine

Pikachu egg: obtained!


----------



## Nightmares

Hulavuta said:


> But I don't see any eggs?



Yeah, you're supposed to find them lmao


----------



## CozyKitsune

AhahahHAh exiting


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bowie said:


> How the heck could somebody even cheat? Last year I remember a lot of cheaters, though.



Working together is forbidden! That's probably how along with giving away hints etc.


----------



## toadsworthy

I am so pissed!!!! why can't I get any of these......... I'm hoping this will make more sense later tonight or I must be overthinking it or something.... because I can't find any amongst the threads


----------



## Bunnilla

IS it lll gonna be on the bulletin board? Or like in other things such as retail and plaza etc


----------



## Chris

Hulavuta said:


> But I don't see any eggs?



You need to find them first! The clue is a hint as to where we've hidden it. It can be anywhere on TBT (or even off-TBT!) so you will need to search beyond this thread to find them.


----------



## visibleghost

does anyone want 2 die w me because this is too hard


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ShayminSkies said:


> IS it lll gonna be on the bulletin board? Or like in other things such as retail and plaza etc



They're all over the forum (and outside it since Tina keeps mentioning it).


----------



## cIementine

I s2g why are there three jellyfishes after a siesta and where can i find them


----------



## toadsworthy

lencurryboy said:


> does anyone want 2 die w me because this is too hard



yeah give me a gun or knife egg...... OH WAIT I WOULDNT BE ABLE TO FIND IT


----------



## piske

Hmm, this new set is really hard for me! It's like it's right there XD


----------



## FleuraBelle

JUST NEED 1 MORE EGG TILL I CAN GET THE PIKACHU/SAKURA


----------



## Cadbberry

I am having so much trouble this event, this has to be the hardest TBT event ever- I am talking about the egg hunt in general


----------



## Hulaette

Tom said:


> They're all over the forum (and outside it since Tina keeps mentioning it).



If they are outside this forum than how are we gonna find them? This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

toadsworthy said:


> yeah give me a gun or knife egg...... OH WAIT I WOULDNT BE ABLE TO FIND IT



I feel your pain!


----------



## cIementine

found egg #7! now i'm getting somewhere...


----------



## Heyden

Ill be back later, I'm so exhausted rn i'm tired its 6am almost or idk


----------



## Pokemanz

Well that was eggseptionally easier than the first round.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Oh, my God... I found one! LOL


----------



## toadsworthy

I literally just give up..... I'm done


----------



## Fizzii

toadsworthy said:


> I am so pissed!!!! why can't I get any of these......... I'm hoping this will make more sense later tonight or I must be overthinking it or something.... because I can't find any amongst the threads



literally same

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Well that was eggseptionally easier than the first round.



you are jesus


----------



## Amilee

i feel so dumb ugh


----------



## Fizzii

Amilee said:


> i feel so dumb ugh



ditto


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hulavuta said:


> If they are outside this forum than how are we gonna find them? This doesn't make any sense.



Not going to name specifics, but generally media that TBT can socially control is the extent of them being outside. Or they're linked somewhere on the forum specifically.


----------



## toadsworthy

I just found one..... I think I'm reading waaaaaaaay to far into these


----------



## Mellyjan3

toadsworthy said:


> I literally just give up..... I'm done



Me too im getting mad i cant figure any of them out xD


----------



## piske

Cadbberry said:


> I am having so much trouble this event, this has to be the hardest TBT event ever- I am talking about the egg hunt in general



You've found more than me!  I think I my goal is to get the sakura egg~ it's so pretty  hopefully I can guess at least 2 more before the event is over!


----------



## ZetaFunction

at first I thought the next batch would be easy after quickly finding one but now I'm tempted just to give up :/


----------



## Vizionari

Lucanosa said:


> at first I thought the next batch would be easy after quickly finding one but now I'm tempted just to give up :/



Same, but let's struggle together


----------



## ZetaFunction

Vizionari said:


> Same, but let's struggle together



I literally just found one after I posted that oml

I'm definitely overthinking a lot of these


----------



## Nightmares

Lucanosa said:


> at first I thought the next batch would be easy after quickly finding one but now I'm tempted just to give up :/



Ugh same help meeee ;-;


----------



## toadsworthy

omg, I just found 2 in a row...... guys, don't overthink them too much, I don't think they are begin that big of jerks about the clues...


----------



## Crash

i feel like #7 is the easiest yet i can't figure it out​


----------



## Fizzii

found 7!


----------



## FleuraBelle

Omg so I recently found egg #4, it was hilarious!

Anyway I got my 6 eggs, bought a Pikachu egg, and that's all I really wanted! I wish I could help some of you out but rules are rules. Good luck to all!


----------



## Hulaette

I'm not even gonna bother to start looking anymore. I'm done.


----------



## piske

I'm 5 for 10 here people! Haha. I think that's pretty good for me ;u;


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Sweet lord, these are hard as heck to figure out :l
I have only found 1 egg, and i need 9 more for the ecursed candy egg :l
I wish they were sligtly easier clues, the ad-minds are geniuses :3


----------



## cIementine

aghh, i just need #6, #8, and #10 ffs
anyway good luck everyone! _believe in yourself and follow ur dreams_


----------



## erinnashh

SOS when you type in the answer with the link and its correct does it take you to a completely different site or should you still be in currency?


----------



## Gracelia

erinnashh said:


> SOS when you type in the answer with the link and its correct does it take you to a completely different site or should you still be in currency?



refreshes. if it's correct, you will have the pm for 1 egg thing


----------



## Temari

I check TBT every so often, but the annual egg hunt has got to be my fav event every year lol.

Batch #2 was def x1000 times easier than batch #1


----------



## cIementine

i'm legit sure i'm correct in this round's puzzle but i'm not?? i might be typing it incorrectly or i'm in denial idk


----------



## Trent the Paladin

FRICK SOMEONE TOOK MY LEAD AWAY


----------



## Starmanfan

I've gotten 5/10 so far  the puzzle ones I've gotten in like 2 minutes, and then I open like 50 tabs searching for the clues... ;-;


----------



## piichinu

My 11th egg was taken away from me ):


----------



## Mellyjan3

Yeah u guys have fun with this im not even gonna bother trying, ive been on the first one for 2 hours ; ~;


----------



## Jeremy

If someone ends up getting more than one egg from the same clue, it's a glitch that happens very rarely and they will be removed later today.


----------



## Javocado

Batch #2 was pretty tame.

Now off to work I go. Don't have too much fun without me.


----------



## Fizzii

Temari said:


> I check TBT every so often, but the annual egg hunt has got to be my fav event every year lol.
> 
> Batch #2 was def x1000 times easier than batch #1



*cough* *cry*


----------



## Han Solo

Huh, the puzzle ones are the only ones I knew right off the bat.
Time to start clicking a bunch of links lmao


----------



## piichinu

Oh. Guess I had 2 duplicates then


----------



## Trent the Paladin

shiida said:


> My 11th egg was taken away from me ):


haxxor git benned pls



Fizzii said:


> *cough* *cry*



No sympathy hints. Gotta think.


----------



## N e s s

I'm absolutly stumped on #3 still.


----------



## Chris

shiida said:


> Oh. Guess I had 2 duplicates then



Yep, sorry!  You're missing Egg 2 by the looks of it.


----------



## Mellyjan3

I dont get it are these like easier for people whove used tbt for a while??? I dont understand any of them at all. The first clue made me think of brewster cause hes a bird but idk lol im stumped


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mellyjan3 said:


> I dont get it are these like easier for people whove used tbt for a while??? I dont understand any of them at all. The first clue made me think of brewster cause hes a bird but idk lol im stumped



Generally yes, they are easier for older member because we've been here for a bit so we know a lot of the in jokes that get used as hints sometimes. That's why there's hints that are general information for folks to get.


----------



## cornimer

*crises because hasn't found a single batch 2 egg yet*


----------



## piske

AHHH, yay I got enough for the sakura egg~ I can rest happy now ;u;


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I only found one egg from the second batch so far lol


----------



## Araie

Gah, I know exactly what egg 9 is, but I just can't find it!


----------



## sej

Dawnpiplup said:


> I only found one egg from the second batch so far lol



Same cri


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Gah, I know exactly what egg 9 is, but I just can't find it!



You can do it!


----------



## toadsworthy

omg I got number 6! I'm literally so proud of myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Hulavuta said:


> I'm not even gonna bother to start looking anymore. I'm done.



Fair enough, lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Sej said:


> Same cri



*cries with you*


----------



## Starmanfan

I'm fairly sure I know what 5, 7 and 10 are, but I can't find anything relating to them ;-;
As for 1, and 4 I have no idea lolol


----------



## pandapples

Is the stock for the eggs going to stay the same? Or will more be stocked at a later time?


----------



## cornimer

I'm positive I know #8 but it keeps not working ugh


----------



## Araie

pinelle said:


> You can do it!



Thanks! I'll keep looking for a while!


----------



## Starmanfan

pandapples said:


> Is the stock for the eggs going to stay the same? Or will more be stocked at a later time?



I'm pretty sure they did a restock last year. Just no extra golden eggs.


----------



## cIementine

so stuck on puzzle #2 oml

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanessaMay18 said:


> I'm positive I know #8 but it keeps not working ugh



same here lmao


----------



## Fizzii

so stuck on all of them


----------



## sej

cries
I know what they mean i just cant find them riiippppp


----------



## Amilee

i know what 10 is but i cant find it QQ


----------



## toadsworthy

I thought I had the second puzzle one, but I think I'm overthinking it again.....


----------



## ZetaFunction

I'm so stuck, I don't even know where to begin


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

What happens if we bump all the Easter egg threads?  

That could be interesting and I'm surprised nobody has tried it yet.


----------



## N e s s

yesssss got #8, now i have 6 more to go (especially that damned #3)

Also i may just go all gung ho during the night, I want to go take some pictures before the day is over.


----------



## cIementine

toadsworthy said:


> I thought I had the second puzzle one, but I think I'm overthinking it again.....



me too? I feel like my answer is right but it's not, apparently.


----------



## chocopug

I'm giving up until the next batch ugh *crawls away* ;~;


----------



## FleuraBelle

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What happens if we bump all the Easter egg threads?
> 
> That could be interesting and I'm surprised nobody has tried it yet.



Well I'm not doing it. :')
I'd rather not get a ban.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

N e s s said:


> yesssss got #8, now i have 6 more to go (especially that damned #3)
> 
> Also i may just go all gung ho during the night, I want to go take some pictures before the day is over.



Do it, ya got time before the event ends.


----------



## Heyden

im mentally dead


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I still haven't found any other eggs from the second batch besides egg #9


----------



## N e s s

Tom said:


> Do it, ya got time before the event ends.



TOM RIGHT AS I SAID I COULDN'T FIGURE IT OUT THE ANSWER TO #3 POPPED IN MY HEAD I NAILED IT


----------



## Paperboy012305

Man, after I found 2 eggs, I can't....


----------



## Fizzii

Skweekerz said:


> Well I'm not doing it. :')
> I'd rather not get a ban.



if nobody bumps them then they ay get hidden and nobody will be able to find them and we'll all ddiiieee


----------



## Araie

Well.. I found the thread I was looking for. It wasn't there. RIP me. I'm gonna go do math.


----------



## jiny

Dawnpiplup said:


> I still haven't found any other eggs from the second batch besides egg #9



SAME RIP


----------



## cIementine

i'm 99.9% sure there's a secret formula to these clues that only our elite members know similar to the krabby patty formula


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I've only gotten 2 eggs from the first round and 1 egg that I stumbled upon in the second round. It's way too hard. If I can only find 3 more, I can quit. *sigh*


----------



## sej

Brb whilst i cry


----------



## classically.trained

How do the puzzle eggs work? When I press on the link I don't see a place to input the code


----------



## DaCoSim

Ughhhhh... I KNOW 10 but it'll take me forever to find..... I think, LOL!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

acaddict1 said:


> How do the puzzle eggs work? When I press on the link I don't see a place to input the code



You imput the code where it says "CODEHERE" in the link


----------



## Fizzii

is this hell


----------



## Peter

I caved in and bought Pikachu egg as soon as I got 6 eggs lmaoo


----------



## Dawnpiplup

If you're frustrated and you know it clap your hands

*claps*


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Fizzii said:


> is this hell



Yes.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Do we get a badge for finding a certain # of eggs?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Dawnpiplup said:


> If you're frustrated and you know it clap your hands
> 
> *claps*



*smacks hands together until there are blood splashes up and down the walls*


----------



## cornimer

I FOUND NUMBER 9 HOORAY
Now where the hecky are the others...


----------



## Jeremy

Universaljellyfish said:


> Do we get a badge for finding a certain # of eggs?



The reward for finding more eggs is that you can purchase more expensive collectibles. Although, if you don't want them, you can also get cheaper ones.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Pxter said:


> I caved in and bought Pikachu egg as soon as I got 6 eggs lmaoo



literally same cause I'm probably not gonna get anymore
cute sig pic though


----------



## Chrystina

Gave up on finding #7. Found #9, probably the easiest imo.

back to #7, then maybe #10... the others idek.


----------



## N e s s

Yeah so all I want are these~

Pikachu Egg/Classic Egg to keep and Dark egg so i can get $$$$


----------



## Fizzii

Dawnpiplup said:


> If you're frustrated and you know it clap your hands
> 
> *claps*



*claps*


----------



## ZetaFunction

Dawnpiplup said:


> If you're frustrated and you know it clap your hands
> 
> *claps*



//claps and throws laptop out the window


----------



## Temari

acaddict1 said:


> How do the puzzle eggs work? When I press on the link I don't see a place to input the code



In the URL where it says "CODEHERE" replace it with what you think the answer is.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Are there any estimations on how much TBT these eggs will be worth shortly after the event?


----------



## FleuraBelle

Fizzii said:


> is this hell



I believe it is.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Jeremy said:


> The reward for finding more eggs is that you can purchase more expensive collectibles. Although, if you don't want them, you can also get cheaper ones.



oh, okay! Also how much tbt do we get per egg if we just dont spend our eggs??


----------



## Fizzii

Skweekerz said:


> I believe it is.



well damn.


----------



## FleuraBelle

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Are there any estimations on how much TBT these eggs will be worth shortly after the event?



Yeah I'm curious about that too actually!


----------



## cornimer

Dawnpiplup said:


> If you're frustrated and you know it clap your hands
> 
> *claps*



*claps* *bangs head into wall*


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Universaljellyfish said:


> oh, okay! Also how much tbt do we get per egg if we just dont spend our eggs??



Most likely none? I've never been through an event like this before.

If you want TBT for them I'd recommend buying some eggs with your eggs and selling them to others.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously, who was the smarty who thought eggs should be the currency for buying eggs? It makes no sense.......


----------



## cIementine

send help on the puzzle omg


----------



## Crash

i've been digging through threads for so long i keep forgetting what i'm looking for​


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Well, I've finished clapping. Time to wash that blood off!  


Spoiler: Image may disturb some very sensitive snowflakes


----------



## Araie

Crash said:


> i've been digging through threads for so long i keep forgetting what i'm looking for​



Same.. same. Ah, the insanity..


----------



## Fizzii




----------



## Zane

damn i thought i was onto something with that egg 10 but i guess not @____@


----------



## cornimer

pumpkins said:


> send help on the puzzle omg



YES PLS


----------



## Amilee

this is making me depressed


----------



## Fizzii

This egg might feel soft in your hands, but if you were to spend a day inside its shell it would make your skin itch.

i don't get itttt


----------



## FleuraBelle

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Well, I've finished clapping. Time to wash that blood off!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image may disturb some very sensitive snowflakes



XD wow


----------



## PeeBraiin

Fizzii said:


>



OH MY GOD


----------



## cornimer

R.I.P. my chances of getting a candy egg...


----------



## ZetaFunction

Fizzii said:


>



is that the blood from everyone clapping their hands so hard? :')


----------



## Fizzii

it could very well be


----------



## FleuraBelle

Fizzii said:


>



or is it the blood from slapping zipper t. bunny too hard?


----------



## strawberrywine

I am an egg princess


----------



## Fizzii

Skweekerz said:


> or is it the blood from slapping zipper t. bunny too hard?



bit of both

- - - Post Merge - - -



White Claw said:


> I am an egg princess



i want to be an egg princess


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I've literally been sitting here for about 5 hours. #loser2016


----------



## Nightmares

KILL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## c h i h a r u

kudos to the whoever came up with these very tough clues


----------



## cIementine

slowly dying still at 6, 8, and 10 smh


----------



## PeeBraiin

VanessaMay18 said:


> R.I.P. my chances of getting a candy egg...



aiming for that dark egg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FleuraBelle

Lol I somehow stumbled across a random egg. Idek what clue it was for XD


----------



## Fizzii

Skweekerz said:


> Lol I somehow stumbled across a random egg. Idek what clue it was for XD



if you look at the pm it gave you you can tell


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Too far?


----------



## cornimer

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I've literally been sitting here for about 5 hours. #loser2016



Same.


----------



## cIementine

i'm so angry at myself about #8 lmao


----------



## Fizzii

This egg might feel soft in your hands

might it


----------



## cIementine

Fizzii said:


> This egg might feel soft in your hands
> 
> might it



kinky


----------



## StitchesTheBearCub

PIKACHU EGG


----------



## FleuraBelle

Fizzii said:


> if you look at the pm it gave you you can tell



Oh it was #6 XD


----------



## strawberrywine




----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Those Zipper pics are brutal! LOL. I actually like him.


----------



## cIementine

Skweekerz said:


> Oh it was #6 XD



ive been sat for like 2.34534990 hours trying to find it and you just stumble upon it smh


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pumpkins said:


> i'm so angry at myself about #8 lmao



All I can think about for that one is:






If that is genuinely related then sorry, T.


----------



## cIementine

White Claw said:


>



why does he have a horizontal jiminy cricket ;^)


----------



## FleuraBelle

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Too far?



"all the way out to Jupiter" far
though it somewhat looks like ketchup


----------



## cornimer

Skweekerz said:


> Lol I somehow stumbled across a random egg. Idek what clue it was for XD



I so wish I had that luck


----------



## Vizionari

I found egg 6 :3


----------



## ZetaFunction

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Too far?



why do I think of FNAF when I see this....


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Skweekerz said:


> "all the way out to Jupiter" far
> though it somewhat looks like ketchup



What kind of ketchup do you have?

I'm just wondering why there's a bubble in it, lol.


----------



## Fizzii

White Claw said:


>



art

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanessaMay18 said:


> I so wish I had that luck



same tbh


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Skweekerz said:


> "all the way out to Jupiter" far



And at least I wasn't going all the way out to Pluto and beyond.


----------



## FleuraBelle

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> All I can think about for that one is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is genuinely related then sorry, T.



i was watching this and then i realized it was 10 hours long


----------



## cIementine




----------



## Fizzii

is zipper gonna appear creepily in the header again like last year
do you guys remember that
he like went massive and had red eyes


----------



## sej

YES I JUST GOT EGG 7 okay 2 more to go until pikachu egg ok i can do this


----------



## cIementine

Fizzii said:


> is zipper gonna appear creepily in the header again like last year
> do you guys remember that
> he like went massive and had red eyes



it's not zipper it's carrot eating satan trying to steal Jesus' spotlight


----------



## Fizzii

pumpkins said:


> it's not zipper it's carrot eating satan trying to steal Jesus' spotlight


----------



## c h i h a r u

why does clue 7 seem so easy to decipher but its actually not..... i am clueless


----------



## cIementine

Fizzii said:


>



i'm being serenaded while under great stress this is an odd series of events


----------



## Paperboy012305

**** it, i'm going to wait for more clues. I did well last year. Why not now?


----------



## kikotoot

can we guess more than once for puzzles?


----------



## sej

I found egg 7 by mistake oh my god im crying


----------



## Fizzii

pumpkins said:


> i'm being serenaded while under great stress this is an odd series of events



embrace it


----------



## c h i h a r u

Sej said:


> I found egg 7 by mistake oh my god im crying



rip me


----------



## cIementine

i wish i'd accidentally find 6 and 10 rn


----------



## Fizzii

Paperboy012305 said:


> **** it, i'm going to wait for more clues. I did well last year. Why not now?



because life is harrrdd


----------



## cIementine

Fizzii said:


> embrace it



i am ;^)


----------



## strawberrywine




----------



## Fizzii

pumpkins said:


> i wish i'd accidentally find 6 and 10 rn



wish i'd accidentally find 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, ,8, 10 tbh


----------



## Trundle

kikotoot said:


> can we guess more than once for puzzles?



you can guess as many times as you want


----------



## Fizzii

pumpkins said:


> i am ;^)



good job c;


----------



## cornimer

kikotoot said:


> can we guess more than once for puzzles?



Yes, you can guess as many times as you want.


----------



## N e s s

_*cracks knuckles*_ TIME TO FIND THIS ****.


----------



## PeeBraiin




----------



## FleuraBelle

pumpkins said:


>



oh god i have a lab chair in my police station and zipper is coming tomorrow
is this my fate? ;-;


----------



## Fizzii

*contains a lot of swearing*





me @ all threads which don't hold eggs


----------



## LilyACNL

1 egg down, 9 painfully more to go ; ~ ; I have to admit, it was fun and _egg-citing_ finding my first one xD
I hate to _eggs-aggerate_ but I'm dying over here. (Just kidding, that's a little too _egg-streme_.)

Seriously how will I do this,

I?m _scrambled_.
.....
#10 is too hard, _omelettin?_ this slide..
o god

Are you_ egg-noring_ me? Don?t you like my_ egg-cellent_ jokes?
Don?t _yolk_ with me.

anddddd done *bows**


----------



## cIementine

Skweekerz said:


> oh god i have a lab chair in my police station and zipper is coming tomorrow
> is this my fate? ;-;



invite zipper over for a dinner date and destroy him with no remorse


----------



## brownboy102

I don't explore the forums enough, so I probably am not gonna find jack..


----------



## FleuraBelle

Fizzii said:


> wish i'd accidentally find 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, ,8, 10 tbh



I wish I'd accidentally find 5, 7, and 10

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> invite zipper over for a dinner date and destroy him with no remorse



good idea


----------



## strawberrywine




----------



## Amilee

omg the zipper pictures hahaha
where is creepy zipper from last year tho?


----------



## sej

I have found 2 in each batch, so i should be able to find 2 in the next batch


----------



## cIementine

pumpkins said:


>



I made a caption for this:

SATANIC BUNNY FACES THE ELEGGTRIC CHAIR ON EASTER SATURDAY


----------



## strawberrywine

I AM EGG QUEN


----------



## Fizzii

pumpkins said:


> I made a caption for this:
> 
> SATANIC BUNNY FACES THE ELEGGTRIC CHAIR ON EASTER SATURDAY



happy easter

- - - Post Merge - - -



White Claw said:


> I AM EGG QUEN



gross c;
GIVE ME YOUR CROWN


----------



## Chrystina

YES. finally found #7
wow @ the way i was thinking about it before.
thats all im gunna say.
onto #10. =]


----------



## cornimer

I've still only found one from this batch UGH


----------



## Fizzii

I don't remember any jellyfish tho


----------



## cIementine

someone should make a 'zipper in places he shouldn't be' thread


----------



## sej

2 more eggs and then I can rest


----------



## PeeBraiin

pumpkins said:


> someone should make a 'zipper in places he shouldn't be' thread



omfg please


----------



## aleshapie

OMG... SO stumped on #4!!


----------



## brownboy102

Rip me I can't even find one because I'm just that bad at the internet


----------



## sej

I'm just waiting for the next batch now


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> someone should make a 'zipper in places he shouldn't be' thread



this reminds me of the sebastian stan in places he shouldnt be blog on tumblr


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> this reminds me of the sebastian stan in places he shouldnt be blog on tumblr



that was my inspiration lmao ;^)
is that blog still active?


----------



## Zane

omfg i'm just gonna wait til the next set of clues 
nobody buy any pikachus until i come back


----------



## cIementine

still can't get over 6,8,&10 pls help me i'm gonna die


----------



## strawberrywine




----------



## cIementine

White Claw said:


>



zipper doesn't deserve disney world


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> still can't get over 6,8,&10 pls help me i'm gonna die



im dead too pal


----------



## Amilee

im so desperate im looking everywhere but i cant find any qq


----------



## LilyACNL

White Claw said:


>


Why is he in Disney land?? LOL


----------



## Fizzii

yukiihara said:


> im dead too pal



let's all die together
nice


----------



## strawberrywine

u can all die while I get that golden egg :')


----------



## cIementine

White Claw said:


>



since he's at disney here he is falling to his death from tower of terror


----------



## cornimer

pumpkins said:


> since he's at disney here he is falling to his death from tower of terror



That's much better


----------



## LilyACNL

White Claw said:


> u can all die while I get that golden egg :')



rud3 
xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

trying to figure out half these clues while still being half-asleep due to just having woken up sure is something kind of amazing


----------



## c h i h a r u

White Claw said:


> u can all die while I get that golden egg :')



i love this confidence


----------



## cornimer

Has it been clarified yet whether or not there will be restocks of the eggs?? Or will there actually only be 15 candy eggs? If so Imma go cry now


----------



## Fizzii

my parents have fed themselves and my brother but not me which is lovely
so while i guilt trip them and get food hopefully I will suddenly think of the answer to a clue


----------



## Plupap

My brain is scrambled! I was not EGGspecting this to be so hard! (but, seriously, I've only got 2)


----------



## Amilee

OMG I JUST FOUND ONE... by accident haha. i still dont get the clue really haha


----------



## cIementine

VanessaMay18 said:


> That's much better



now he is at animal kingdom, again falling but in practical attire


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I stepped away from the computer and got some fresh air. Now I'm back and I've found a couple of eggs.  It really helps to clear your head if you've been at this for the past 5+ hours. I'm determined to buy myself the Sakura Easter Egg and _maybe_ another regular Easter Egg if I can do this!


----------



## cornimer

pumpkins said:


> now he is at animal kingdom, again falling but in practical attire



*cheers louder than the people on the ride*


----------



## FleuraBelle

White Claw said:


>



SOMEBODY MAKE THE THREAD QUICK


----------



## LambdaDelta

haha, checked the stocks and I love how many people already just threw in the towel for obtaining the golden egg for one reason or another


----------



## strawberrywine

y is the golden egg not giftable tho :'(


----------



## Nightmares

I was hoping to get the Golden Egg but.....nvm


----------



## cIementine

Skweekerz said:


> SOMEBODY MAKE THE THREAD QUICK



made it!


----------



## strawberrywine

pumpkins said:


> made it!



thank u doki doki senpai pumpkins-chan u r a true tomodachi :')


----------



## LilyACNL

LilyACNL said:


> 1 egg down, 9 painfully more to go ; ~ ; I have to admit, it was fun and _egg-citing_ finding my first one xD
> I hate to _eggs-aggerate_ but I'm dying over here. (Just kidding, that's a little too _egg-streme_.)
> 
> Seriously how will I do this,
> 
> I?m _scrambled_.
> .....
> #10 is too hard, _omelettin?_ this slide..
> o god
> 
> Are you_ egg-noring_ me? Don?t you like my_ egg-cellent_ jokes?
> Don?t _yolk_ with me.
> 
> anddddd done *bows**


This is _un-egg-ceptable_, no one even _EGG-KNOWLEDGED_ my egg puns.


----------



## cIementine

White Claw said:


> thank u doki doki senpai pumpkins-chan u r a true tomodachi :')



oregano! k'onichiwa :^)


----------



## cornimer

LilyACNL said:


> This is _un-egg-ceptable_, no one even _EGG-KNOWLEDGED_ my egg puns.



Eggsuse me for not replying sooner, but I thought your yokes were eggcellent.


----------



## King Dorado

You guys started without me!!  hahah jk- i appreciate that the mods delayed the start of the event a bit to wait and see if i might be able to get here on time.  muchas gracias!!


----------



## cIementine

VanessaMay18 said:


> Eggsuse me for not replying sooner, but I thought your yokes were eggcellent.



same here! i'm not eggnoring them... 'omelettin' them slide' ;^)


----------



## cornimer

10 minutes until the next round of heck is unleashed...


----------



## kikotoot

i know where 8 is going/ what it is but not the answer, and have an idea for 7, but can't find it, and know what ten is telling me, but can't find it, I'm always stuck in the middle with these  felt proud of 6 though


----------



## strawberrywine

Golden is least valuable to me TBH since they're ungiftable ://


----------



## N e s s

YES I FOUND #9 BY ACCIDENT


----------



## FleuraBelle

VanessaMay18 said:


> 10 minutes until the next round of heck is unleashed...



zipper t. notfunny


----------



## Mayor Charlotte

I thought number 7 was going to be easy. I got number 10 but I don't know how lol -_-


----------



## N e s s

Ok then, i bought a pikachu egg. So, now i need to find 15 in time to where I can actually get a dark/candy egg.

If I can't find them in time i'll settle for a Sukura/Regular egg tbh.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I don't like the Golden Easter Egg at all. Do not want.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm hoping I can get the Dark Egg, but these clues say otherwise.


----------



## cIementine

zipper has changed his image


----------



## cornimer

pumpkins said:


> zipper has changed his image



now we can learn who's under that suit!!!


----------



## SensaiGallade

The only egg I've found is number 9 -_-


----------



## Amilee

one minute left!


----------



## sej

Hype for next batch!!


----------



## FleuraBelle

10 SECS


----------



## sej

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1....!


----------



## Plupap

Which egg are you struggling with most? I can't get the one about siesta and octopi.


----------



## kikotoot

the fact i can't send you guys my ideas and we work together kills me, like i know where to start and what the clue is saying but not where it is 
2 and 78910 i feel so close but so far with (so close to 8, so close)


----------



## cIementine

found #15


----------



## Vizionari

ugh these new clues -_-


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> found #15



Get out


----------



## cornimer

OK I'VE LITERALLY BEEN WAITING FOR THEM TO PUT ONE WHERE I THINK 15 IS AND NOW I CAN'T FIND THE SPOT COME ON


----------



## Oblivia

And again, *PLEASE* refrain from posting your guesses in this thread.  Posting any hints whatsoever or posting your interpretation of the clues can result in a ban from the event and removal of any eggs you've found.  

Also, although we're being a bit more lax than normal about post quality, please keep our other forum rules in mind as far as what's appropriate material to post.

Thanks!


----------



## c h i h a r u

umm @ number 12


----------



## cornimer

What I can't find 15 I was so sure I knew where it was ;-;


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I just want that adorable as heck Pikachu egg


----------



## sej

I found egg 13


----------



## chocopug

Got 11 and 13, but the others.... uhhhh.
I feel so dumb. XD


----------



## Starmanfan

I got a pikachu egg! Now I'll just try to get something else, I'm secretly hoping for a dark/candy


----------



## Lancelot

Im stuck on 14 ._. The rest were easy enough but 14 Idk


----------



## cIementine

FOUND #13 YESS


----------



## Amilee

the site was down for me for like 10mins D:


----------



## MopyDream44

This is my first egg hunt! I'm EGGcited. Just out of curiosity, I was trying to look at a members latest posts (not related to the egg hunt) has that been disabled during the hunt?


----------



## Fizzii

I feel like these last ones should be really easy and i'm just being braindead..


----------



## piske

I'm actually doing really well with the third round~ 4/5!


----------



## Justin

MopyDream44 said:


> This is my first egg hunt! I'm EGGcited. Just out of curiosity, I was trying to look at a members latest posts (not related to the egg hunt) has that been disabled during the hunt?



Yep, forum search has been disabled during the event and those features use it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

13 wAS SO EASY I DIDNT EVEN NEED TO THINK


----------



## kikotoot

can't find twelve on the page its on (i think at least)


----------



## moonphyx

Found number #12!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

this batch is so easy wtf


----------



## Fizzii

This holiday emblem had brief case of mmmmistaken identity. 

bye


----------



## LambdaDelta

I really hope this new puzzle isn't related to what I'm thinking, just because I'm never on the forums then, and I'm not sure how well I can dig up the needed info

though I also have a alternate idea on what it may be hinting at (no clue for answer though, just a framework), so maybe it won't be....


----------



## MintySky

I found #13.


----------



## Trundle

#14 hint pls mods


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Egg #14, clever guys. See ya'll tomorrow, I've got a date with Daredevil.


----------



## maowra

D: 

Ahhh... I'm struggling hard LOL I really don't think I know this forum as well as I should!


----------



## Araie

I just found egg 9. I was _way_ overthinking it.. but that's expected from me, isn't it?


----------



## PeeBraiin

This was the worst experience ever but the last 5 all just lcked holy **** I feel fgood


----------



## Plupap

I accidentally found egg 9, while looking for egg 10! I haven't found any in the new batch. How is 13 easy?!?!?! Also, the lag is awful.


----------



## Fizzii

Worked out #13 ^.^


----------



## piichinu

check my collectibles


----------



## Pokemanz

WELL THAT WAS SOMETHING

Mods be playing games now. Had to use the ol' noggin


----------



## Locket

I'm stuck. I found 3 eggs though! New record (out of all 3 of the ones I've done so far)!


----------



## FleuraBelle

The new batch is hard for me XD


----------



## piichinu

well i guess i cant get a sakura now, oh well

that receipt one tho


----------



## moonphyx

Found 6 eggs today  I think that's pretty good for a noobie in TBT cx


----------



## Araie

shiida said:


> check my collectibles



Congrats on your dark egg! It looks really cool! I hope I can get one too!


----------



## tae

i want all the sakura eggs. ;-;


----------



## Locket

Gaaah the lag is insane right now DX


----------



## Trundle

got my dark easter egg


----------



## piske

Guess I'll wait for the next batch of clues tomorrow! Hope there is still a pikachu egg left ;-;


----------



## cornimer

I can't find anythiiiing


----------



## PeeBraiin

got a dark egg, 3 left. Omg


----------



## Fizzii

Pokemanz said:


> WELL THAT WAS SOMETHING
> 
> Mods be playing games now. Had to use the ol' noggin



you get them so fast i am in awe


----------



## MintySky

Found #9


----------



## ZetaFunction

Dark eggs sold out.

:/ Also still stuck on the clues.  How the heck is everyone getting them all so fast?


----------



## Starmanfan

Who remembers when last year the TBT thing at the top had zipper and it kept changing and there was a giant one and a negative one and like 5 of him, and it was crazy.
Also this is me rn: http://i.imgur.com/sXw6Rnt.jpg


----------



## Pokemanz

No more dark eggs as I was buying one smh :/


----------



## piske

Come on, brain! I need 1 more! XD


----------



## MardyBum

Dat pikachu egg thoooo


----------



## Starmanfan

Lucanosa said:


> Dark eggs sold out.
> 
> :/ Also still stuck on the clues.  How the heck is everyone getting them all so fast?





Pokemanz said:


> No more dark eggs as I was buying one smh :/




There's a Surprise restock. lololol I wuz riteeee


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Tom said:


> Egg #14, clever guys. See ya'll tomorrow, I've got a date with Daredevil.



im the daredevil right
 ha
ha
 have fun tho :^)


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh my god I just found #4

I didn't even know that thread existed until just now


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Pokemanz said:


> No more dark eggs as I was buying one smh :/



I am /so/ sorry for your loss. You did good, warrior. *pats you on the back* 

----
 iS THAT A STINKBBUG IN MY ROOM 
 *sCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAMS*!!!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Starmanfan said:


> There's a Surprise restock. lololol I wuz riteeee



XD good, I still have a chance


----------



## Amilee

come on brain, i want a dark easter egg qq


----------



## Araie

Hey, I was just wondering, but how do we check if our puzzle code was right? Did you just press "Enter" after you input it or something? It doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## piichinu

can u guys make a lucina egg with her crown and her brand next year plz

no give it a mask actually ytty


----------



## Starmanfan

Araie said:


> Hey, I was just wondering, but how do we check if our puzzle code was right? Did you just press "Enter" after you input it or something? It doesn't seem to be working for me.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE

if you did something like CODEHERE it would have to be in all caps, and you press enter if it's from the URL. if it's correct you get a PM. I've solved two puzzles and I used the CODEHERE URL, but input my answer and pressed enter and it worked.


----------



## strawberrywine

3 more and that Dark Egg is mineeee


----------



## cornimer

Araie said:


> Hey, I was just wondering, but how do we check if our puzzle code was right? Did you just press "Enter" after you input it or something? It doesn't seem to be working for me.



You click enter, and if it was right you'll have a PM saying you got an egg.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

im stumped on 12 kms


----------



## MardyBum

Am I the only one that sucks at these? >.>


----------



## jiny

I thought I had #12 & #15 but I was wrong omfg


----------



## Temari

I feel like this year's eggs are easier than last year's lol

Rip egg #10 2k15


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm actually dying rn. I'll send someone a pic of my feet for a collectible


----------



## strawberrywine

TWO MORE


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Temari said:


> I feel like this year's eggs are easier than last year's lol
> 
> Rip egg #10 2k15



I hope your kidding ;-;


----------



## piichinu

Temari said:


> I feel like this year's eggs are easier than last year's lol
> 
> Rip egg #10 2k15



definitely. theyre waaaaaaaaaaay easier
not that i mind


----------



## Trundle

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I hope your kidding ;-;



last year was a huge strain, these ones are taking like 20 min per set at most


----------



## cornimer

MardyBum said:


> Am I the only one that sucks at these? >.>



I do to evidently.


----------



## chocopug

Got my sakura egg, now I just want to get the normal egg and I'll be happy.


----------



## piske

I'm really stumped by the jellyfish one~ I have no idea what that means!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

BeaverMan2016 said:


> last year was a huge strain, these ones are taking like 20 min per set at most



Hm last years were easier for me then this years. I think I'm just overthinking these


----------



## jiny

I'm hating life rn


----------



## Fizzii

VanessaMay18 said:


> I do to evidently.



same


----------



## Plupap

I can't figure these out!


----------



## MopyDream44

Justin said:


> Yep, forum search has been disabled during the event and those features use it.



Thanks Justin! It makes sense because I guess people could just search for the term "egg." I've really only just started my hunt, and I have an idea or two, but I'm not doing too well lol. Wish me luck!


----------



## cornimer

Ugh, if I could just find two eggs!


----------



## Fizzii

thought I had #11 but apparently not


----------



## strawberrywine

2 MORE EGGS DAMN IT


----------



## MopyDream44

I just found my first egg, though I'm a bit confused. It's a little egg graphic, but when I clicked on it, it just linked back to the Bulletin Board. Can only one person claim an egg? I apologize if this is an obvious question, but I'm just a hatchling at this.


----------



## Amilee

aaah zipper is here help D:


----------



## Araie

Starmanfan said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE
> 
> if you did something like CODEHERE it would have to be in all caps, and you press enter if it's from the URL. if it's correct you get a PM. I've solved two puzzles and I used the CODEHERE URL, but input my answer and pressed enter and it worked.



Alright, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## jiny

my brain is overheating

i want to give up but i need more eggs ;__;


----------



## Starmanfan

milkirue said:


> my brain is overheating
> 
> i want to give up but i need more eggs ;__;



pfffft I don't even have a brain and I got like 7 eggs already


----------



## sej

I just need 1 more egg, come on brain! Work!


----------



## Fizzii

Starmanfan said:


> pfffft I don't even have a brain and I got like 7 eggs already



;n;


----------



## N e s s

Things are a bit harder this time around, but I got #11


----------



## Araie

MopyDream44 said:


> Can only one person claim an egg? I apologize if this is an obvious question, but I'm just a hatchling at this.


Nope! It can be collected by anyone. It can only give one per person though.


----------



## Chrystina

i really dont get #12.
i thought itd be obvious but apparently not.....

ugh. and forum lag isn't helping. think i'll just try all these out later tonight. ;_;


----------



## Kirbystarship

what happens if I don't use my eggs when the event if over?


----------



## jiny

i'm dying here i need like.. almost all of the eggies but i have only found 4??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexi said:


> i really dont get #12.
> i thought itd be obvious but apparently not.....
> 
> ugh. and forum lag isn't helping. think i'll just try all these out later tonight. ;_;


RIGHT????!!


----------



## Gregriii

this is so hard


----------



## Araie

Tardis2016 said:


> what happens if I don't use my eggs when the event if over?



Then you can't spend them on the egglectibles, and they're really just wasted.


----------



## Amilee

omg yay i got 4/5 of the new clues!


----------



## MintySky

Found #2 but stuck on the others.


----------



## Fizzii

Gregriii said:


> this is so hard








*sigh*


----------



## Kirbystarship

Araie said:


> Then you can't spend them on the egglectibles, and they're really just wasted.



Will my egg count go back to 0?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Tardis2016 said:


> what happens if I don't use my eggs when the event if over?



Try to get at least one more, so you can buy a regular Easter Egg. You can sell it later for TBT if you don't want it, but don't let the eggs you've found go to waste!


----------



## jiny

Tardis2016 said:


> Will my egg count go back to 0?



yes obviously


----------



## FleuraBelle

OH NO ZIPPER IS BACK ON THE HEADING


----------



## Fizzii

Skweekerz said:


> OH NO ZIPPER IS BACK ON THE HEADING



it's starting


----------



## Pokemanz

Got my Pika egg so everything else is just eggs and bacon.

Is that Zipper I see on the banner? So he did make an appearance after all!


----------



## Starmanfan

Skweekerz said:


> OH NO ZIPPER IS BACK ON THE HEADING



THE PROPHECY HAS BEEN FORETOLD


----------



## jiny

UGHHHHHHH i feel so stupid


----------



## Vizionari

I got #13 omg


----------



## cornimer

milkirue said:


> UGHHHHHHH i feel so stupid



Same.


----------



## strawberrywine

One more and I'll have my dark :^)


----------



## Plupap

I GIVE UP. I'm just going to buy a regular egg. Maybe when new hints come out, I'll try more, but I'm stumped.


----------



## N e s s

WELL

I just found #13 without even thinking about it


----------



## Kirbystarship

egg 2 is very easy.


----------



## Fizzii

milkirue said:


> UGHHHHHHH i feel so stupid



same tbh


----------



## Starmanfan

Tardis2016 said:


> egg 2 is very easy.



they're all really easy except for eggs 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 and 15


----------



## Mariah

Tardis2016 said:


> egg 2 is very easy.



Yeah, I saw you post where it was on another forum.


----------



## Fizzii

Tardis2016 said:


> egg 2 is very easy.



lol nope


----------



## Starmanfan

Mariah said:


> Yeah, I saw you post where it was on another forum.



OH SNAP DUN DUNN DUNNNN


----------



## strawberrywine

I NEED ONE MORE LIFE IS UNFAIIIR


----------



## Fizzii

Mariah said:


> Yeah, I saw you post where it was on another forum.



wtf


----------



## Starmanfan

White Claw said:


> I NEED ONE MORE LIFE IS UNFAIIIR



That's just the way the cookie crumbles.

Or that's just the way the egg scrambles.


----------



## Fizzii

White Claw said:


> I NEED ONE MORE LIFE IS UNFAIIIR



i will rek u


----------



## Damniel

I'm so stupid, I'm rereading these clues and I misread them the first time.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Yolk around eggverywhere for these eggs.


----------



## poutysprout

I'm really stumped on a few of these. :/


----------



## Fizzii

poutysprout said:


> I'm really stumped on a few of these. :/



s a m e


----------



## jiny

poutysprout said:


> I'm really stumped on a few of these. :/



same 

i think most of us are ://////


----------



## Tensu

I only found #2. This is so _egg_ravating.


----------



## sej

ONE MORE EGG IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK


----------



## Rio_

I am hopeless at this. I feel so dumb. Super dumb. But I somehow managed to find enough for my Pika egg, so I'm throwing in the towel (at least for today) XP


----------



## Amilee

great the next clues come out when i am not home qq


----------



## Fizzii

Sej said:


> ONE MORE EGG IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK



don't worry you got more to come ^.^


----------



## Tensu

Will they hide these on regular threads?


----------



## Javocado

#DarkEggBoyz

This hunt is definitely easier than last years. Hopefully I don't run into another Egg #10 2k15.


----------



## Chrystina

Mariah said:


> Yeah, I saw you post where it was on another forum.



Did everyone just miss this?

Wtf.


----------



## Starmanfan

Pokemon5700 said:


> Will they hide these on regular threads?



if by regular threads you mean non-stickied and made by non-staff then yes.


----------



## Horus

Do you get a night theme if you win?


----------



## Karminny

I JUST WANT THE DARK EGG

somehow found 2 eggs, found egg 8 and the other on accident


----------



## maowra

Yay I got my Pikachu egg! I'm going to give this a rest for now lol


----------



## strawberrywine

I FINALLY HAVE ENOUGH IM AN EGG QUEEN


----------



## Chrystina

Pokemon5700 said:


> Will they hide these on regular threads?



Yeah, non stickied threads, threads made by users.. 
What Im wondering is if the mods/admins would really torture us as much to put an egg randomly within a 1,000 page thread, or if it'd just be in the OP. I've found like barely any but I'm not trying to sit through 1,000 pages of posts to find one.


----------



## Mariah

Darius-The-Fox, come on.


----------



## Jeremy

We just had to ban two people from the rest of the event for sharing answers off-site. Please do not share answers anywhere or you will be banned from the forum until the event ends and your eggs will be removed. Thanks!


----------



## strawberrywine

Finally got my Dark Egg whoo :^)


----------



## piske

Think I will give it a break for today! Getting a headache lol


----------



## Starmanfan

Mariah said:


> Darius-The-Fox, come on.



And don't think WE DON'T KNOW HOW TO WEED EM OUT


----------



## Vizionari

found egg 15 :>


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alexi said:


> Yeah, non stickied threads, threads made by users..
> What Im wondering is if the mods/admins would really torture us as much to put an egg randomly within a 1,000 page thread, or if it'd just be in the OP. I've found like barely any but I'm not trying to sit through 1,000 pages of posts to find one.



they did hide one egg within a specific post in a post cool music thread last year iirc, so it's possible

though I hope they don't do that again this year in this same way, if only because threads with tons of videos in them tend to kill my internet to the point where I just don't really bother checking a whole lot


----------



## JohnCena

Omg! I better start looking


----------



## jiny

JohnCena said:


> Omg! I better start looking



That username tho


----------



## Crash

if i hadn't been going through every inch of this forum i never would've found #6, holy crap.​​​


----------



## Soniaa

;-;


----------



## JohnCena

Are we allowed to share answers or not?
0:


----------



## Araie

Crash said:


> if i hadn't been going through every inch of this forum i never would've found #6, holy crap.​


I actually looked at the exact place a couple months ago, so it wasn't hard for me at all.


----------



## Starmanfan

Crash said:


> if i hadn't been going through every inch of this forum i never would've found #6, holy crap.​​​



pfft 6 only reqiures the tiniest bit of schema


----------



## Araie

JohnCena said:


> Are we allowed to share answers or not?
> 0:



Most definitely not! It would be considered cheating, and you may even be banned until the event is over because of it.


----------



## Starmanfan

JohnCena said:


> Are we allowed to share answers or not?
> 0:



No, and it is bannable if you do. You will also have all eggs and egg collectibles revoked.


----------



## JohnCena

Starmanfan said:


> No, and it is bannable if you do. You will also have all eggs and egg collectibles revoked.



Wow seems a bit harsh! 
Thanks


----------



## Trundle

JohnCena said:


> Wow seems a bit harsh!
> Thanks



Omg it's John Cena


----------



## Araie

JohnCena said:


> Wow seems a bit harsh!
> Thanks



Eggs should not be messed around with. You will learn that soon.. MY PRECIOUS..


----------



## Dawnpiplup

JohnCena said:


> Wow seems a bit harsh!
> Thanks



OMG IT'S JOHN CENA

I LOVE YOOOOU


----------



## strawberrywine

GUYS THERES A RESTOCK FOR LETTERS MAIN SHOP RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW


----------



## Chrystina

White Claw said:


> GUYS THERES A RESTOCK FOR LETTERS MAIN SHOP RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW



why did I just believe you & look.
</3


----------



## FoxFeathers

Still on two eggs. I'm really not getting this at all am I? -_-;


----------



## KeAi

3 more eggs... i can do this >:T


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Why are people saying egg 2 is easy? I got 4 right away but the others? Nah.


----------



## Chrystina

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Why are people saying egg 2 is easy? I got 4 right away but the others? Nah.



ahahhhh
wish i could give ya help but can't. 2 is fairly easy though.
good luck =]


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

*waits for all 25 eggs to be released, someone to find them all and PM me all the locations and codes*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey, I found #13 and #15.


----------



## Crash

Starmanfan said:


> pfft 6 only reqiures the tiniest bit of schema


literally found it by accident lmao would not have even thought that's where the clue led, but #14 is the last one i need and i have absolutely no idea whatsoever where else it could be​


----------



## jiny

thought i had #5 but no i ******* didn't


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Oh well! Let's just pretend this event never happened.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

pinelle said:


> Think I will give it a break for today! Getting a headache lol



Same here. I'll try again tomorrow after my poor eyes have rested. LOL


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Night, folks. Tina, Jeremy, whoever's in charge - just pass the answers our way, will you?

There's challenging... and then there's this. Even teamwork would struggle to crack this case. No pun intended.


----------



## Meliara

Crash said:


> literally found it by accident lmao would not have even thought that's where the clue led, but #14 is the last one i need and i have absolutely no idea whatsoever where else it could be​



#14 has reduced me to clicking *everywhere.* I might throw in the towel on this one.  I don't think I can review the entire forum in one night...


----------



## FleuraBelle

I finally found eggs #7 and #13
*praises*


----------



## jiny

ughh i might just wait until tomorrow when they release new clues, im stumped and i am stressing over this lol


----------



## aleshapie

FOURTEEEEEN...WHERE ARE YOU?!


----------



## VillagerPurchaser

Wow. 6 hours and not a single egg. I really suck at this.


----------



## Amilee

zipper wished me happy easter... im scared now....


----------



## Chelsaurus

I dont get the puzzel ones- i copy the link and replace CODEHERE with my answer but nothing....


----------



## Vizionari

I found egg 1 by accident lol


----------



## Kiikay

goodluck everyone and Happy Easter c:


----------



## sej

Vizionari said:


> I found egg 1 by accident lol



i will give u my soul for that thank
just jk I'm not a cheater


----------



## piske

Oh #1 I have defeated you!!! YEAH!  ily lil pika egg


----------



## cornimer

*puts head in hands and cries*


----------



## Araie

VillagerPurchaser said:


> Wow. 6 hours and not a single egg. I really suck at this.



Just remember to not overthink things; keep it more simple, but not too simple. Good luck!


----------



## Damniel

Only 3 eggs left to find! I feel like I've looked everywhere though rip.


----------



## FleuraBelle

aleshapie said:


> FOURTEEEEEN...WHERE ARE YOU?!



RIGHT? Like I still need #5, #10, #11, #12, and #14


----------



## Araie

VanessaMay18 said:


> *puts head in hands and cries*



-Pats back-


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Kiikay said:


> goodluck everyone and Happy Easter c:



Good luck to you too! Hope I can find more eggs :3 and Happy Easter!  It's not Easter yet for me though...it's still Saturday over here lol.


----------



## Holla

This really hurt my head last year... Hope to at least find enough to get the Pikachu egg. The Sakura egg is super tempting too though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay just figured out number 3 somehow I'm rather surprised haha. The hunt continues...


----------



## Toot

=o I need that Dark Egg in my life. Lol.


----------



## cornimer

I'm not even gonna try for a candy egg now, if I can just get a sakura egg I'll be so happy!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Yo #10 is making me angry and I just know the right answer will make me slap myself once I figure it out


----------



## piske

VanessaMay18 said:


> I'm not even gonna try for a candy egg now, if I can just get a sakura egg I'll be so happy!



Good luck! And remember more clues tomorrow too


----------



## Coach

Just need 5, 7, 10 and 14. Coincidentally, the first two doubled creates the second two! I Just hope I can get enough to get what I'm after...


----------



## cornimer

WHAT THE HECK I just found egg 1 by complete chance XD


----------



## piske

ShinyYoshi said:


> Yo #10 is making me angry and I just know the right answer will make me slap myself once I figure it out



That's how I feel about #5! I feel like it's super obvious and I'm just not getting it


----------



## Spongebob

what do I do I'm confused


----------



## strawberrywine

Spongebob said:


> what do I do I'm confused



u buy eggs then give them to me :^)


----------



## Spongebob

White Claw said:


> u buy eggs then give them to me :^)


----------



## Mints

Wait I don't exactly understand this, so for the clues part of the game, is there going to be links and such hidden in a fourm or ???


----------



## MopyDream44

This is tough. I feel like I know the answer to a few, and maybe I just have to keep digging. On the other hand, I can't imagine that we would have to dig through hundreds of pages of posts, so maybe I'm wrong XD


----------



## piske

Ok I said I was quitting for the night~ why am I still here?!


----------



## Mints

why is this website so freaking slow


----------



## Amilee

i finally found number 1!


----------



## Chrystina

I've read each clue like 32985723598723 times and it's all becoming like a mess in my head.

I'm losing my sanity.
actually I think I already lost it.

the (what I thought would be) obvious ones: #5, #10, #12, #13 where the heck are you ;_;


----------



## FleuraBelle

Mints said:


> Wait I don't exactly understand this, so for the clues part of the game, is there going to be links and such hidden in a fourm or ???



Nope. There are uncolored pictures of eggs hidden on the threads.


----------



## Lancelot

Tfw you find an egg accidently


----------



## Mints

Skweekerz said:


> Nope. There are uncolored pictures of eggs hidden on the threads.



Oh I get it now. Thank you


----------



## chocopug

Decided to take a nap and see if my brain could magically work out some clues while I was asleep. Didn't work. Boo.


----------



## Kirito

Egg number seven seems so easy, but I can't seem to be able to find it >.>


----------



## jiny

#14 seems so easy but i don't know

and when the answer is revealed i will probably cry because of how easy it was to find it


----------



## Amilee

im really mad about number 7 and number 10. they seem so obvious


----------



## Cadbberry

I got a dark egg  Since I know I will never get all 25 for the golden egg this is good enough, well I mean I want a pika egg and sakura egg and the candy egg, gonna have to tbt buy some


----------



## N e s s

UM

WHAT THE HECK

I FOUND #10 SOMEHOW

YET

I HAVE

NO

IDEA

HOW.


----------



## kikotoot

2 5 7 i have an idea for but 8 9 10 11 12 and 14 I'm killing myself over cuz i feel like i have the answer but i can't figure out what the answer part of the answer is


----------



## Nightmares

Hoping to get that Dark Egg one but I doubt I'll work enough of these out ;-;


----------



## FleuraBelle

I really want the dark egg. If I just get 11 more eggs... which is possible. :/


----------



## Fizzii

Skweekerz said:


> I really want the dark egg. If I just get 11 more eggs... which is possible. :/



aiming for dark egg, but it all depends on tomorrow >.<


----------



## N e s s

I have 5 more that I still need to find. I have an idea for 5, 7, and 12 but 1 and 14 have me stumped.


----------



## Amilee

offtopic: in 20mins it will be 2am here and then it will switch to 3am QQ i need this hour of sleep man


----------



## chocopug

Hah! Just stumbled across #1 by accident. I get it now. XD


----------



## PeeBraiin

All I need is candy!!!!!


----------



## Fizzii

Universaljellyfish said:


> All I need is candy!!!!!



did u buy loads


----------



## Holla

Just stumbled upon number 9 by random chance. Can't believe I didn't figure it out from the clue haha.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Fizzii said:


> did u buy loads



Had enough eggs for dark and bought pikachu and sakura off someone c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found #1 and #7 by thread searching randomly.

6 more eggs to go, but a few for right now maybe. Hopefully they'll restock the Dark Egg.


----------



## KarlaKGB

im sure nobody's working with other people


----------



## cornimer

*cries* I'm going to have to stop looking and go to bed...I just needed 1 more egg!


----------



## PeeBraiin

Paperboy012305 said:


> I found #1 and #7 by thread searching randomly.
> 
> 6 more eggs to go, but a few for right now maybe. Hopefully they'll restock the Dark Egg.



Omg, I was on #1 for like an hour and I wanted to cry


----------



## FireNinja1

Found 9 and 14 already.


----------



## Zane

Wow egg #14


----------



## Holla

Figured out #8 thanks to a friend of mine that's into _something_ that I'm not. (sorry can't say what or else I'd spoil the hunt for others).


----------



## newleafy

i can't play a simple internet game, but i can manage ap biology


----------



## JoJoCan

i have none its to hard


----------



## FireNinja1

Zane said:


> Wow egg #14



Yeah...I thought egg 14 was really easy; I think it's the fastest I've ever gotten an egg (aside from buying one of course)


----------



## boujee

UGGGHHHH


----------



## cornimer

*GASPS* 5 MORE MINUTES OF LOOKING RANDOMLY GOT ME ONE MORE EGG HOORAY 
That's it for me for this contest! Good luck to everyone still searching.


----------



## Damniel

Only 2 left God help me


----------



## Chrystina

LOLwhat.
Found an egg, thought it was #8 yay

..turned out to be #15??
Oh well, I'm not complaining.
4 down, 11 (so far) to go. sigh.


----------



## Araie

Wow, just found egg #14 by complete accident! Glad that I found it though. (And I see what you did there.)


----------



## boujee

Struggling with 1


----------



## kikotoot

how long are the clues active (how long till you can't get eggs for todays clues)


----------



## Romaki

Well, I'm officially too dumb for this game. Thought I had 2 clues figured out, but no, nothing.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Umm. Can users still be banned from this hunt when they ask for help via PM? One just asked me, and told him it was against the rules.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

noice just found one flipping randomly

- - - Post Merge - - -

OHHHH I get the clue now. I regret doing what I did since I thought you had to do it to get the egg


----------



## mintellect

I found one egg. I'm so smart.

I just want Sakura Egg.


----------



## Holla

Everyone's saying #14 is ridiculously easy, but I've had no luck and am completely stumped. Either it's really easy for some and not others or its so simple I'm way overthinking it. Possibly maybe both.


----------



## Chrystina

Holla said:


> Everyone's saying #14 is ridiculously easy, but I've had no luck and am completely stumped. Either it's really easy for some and not others or its so simple I'm way overthinking it. Possibly maybe both.



Same, I gave up on that one for now...

Just got #12 & 13 though, don't know why I didn't think of it sooner. My sanity is coming back I think, thank god.


----------



## Damniel

Paperboy012305 said:


> Umm. Can users still be banned from this hunt when they ask for help via PM? One just asked me, and told him it was against the rules.



Yeah, no helping at all.


----------



## Thunder

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg advice - Jeremy



Jer I need advice on eggs.


----------



## boujee

Finally. Dumbfounded


----------



## uwuzumakii

Is #14 supposed to be easy? It doesn't make any sense!


----------



## N e s s

#1 is breaking my brain


----------



## Araie

N e s s said:


> #1 is breaking my brain



Same.. but I'll keep looking.


----------



## mogyay

yeah, i'm struggling with 14 also. by the sounds of it though it's not hard to stumble upon..


----------



## Damniel

I actually found #1 by accident! It's not really that hard, just think about it.


----------



## mintellect

I'm pretty sure I know what 8 is supposed to mean but I can't find the thread to go along with it...!!!


----------



## Damniel

Diancie Rose said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what 8 is supposed to mean but I can't find the thread to go along with it...!!!



It's not a thread, it's a puzzle.


----------



## uwuzumakii

mogyay said:


> yeah, i'm struggling with 14 also. by the sounds of it though it's not hard to stumble upon..



I really wish we could form egg hunting committees.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm dying rn. ONE MORE EGG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintellect

Call me Daniel said:


> It's not a thread, it's a puzzle.



...OH. I DIDN'T SEE THAT.

....But now I'm having that problem with #1. Ffffff


----------



## Holla

By link or little egg graphic does that mean some of the eggs are just links and not necessarily eggs?


----------



## Chrystina

okay i know this has been asked like a thousand times but i really dont wanna go back looking for an answer D: 

for the puzzles, if you insert the code/answer and it's wrong will nothing happen? it just brought me to my currency page, but I didnt get a PM. so.... I'm assuming what I put wasnt right? 

also does the answer have to be in caps?


----------



## Holla

I've only found two so far and both were egg graphics (the other two I got were from the puzzle/code eggs)


----------



## Starmanfan

Alexi said:


> okay i know this has been asked like a thousand times but i really dont wanna go back looking for an answer D:
> 
> for the puzzles, if you insert the code/answer and it's wrong will nothing happen? it just brought me to my currency page, but I didnt get a PM. so.... I'm assuming what I put wasnt right?
> 
> also does the answer have to be in caps?



if it's wrong, yes nothing happens, and afaik you have to put it in CAPS
so not codehere but CODEHERE


----------



## Holla

Alexi said:


> okay i know this has been asked like a thousand times but i really dont wanna go back looking for an answer D:
> 
> for the puzzles, if you insert the code/answer and it's wrong will nothing happen? it just brought me to my currency page, but I didnt get a PM. so.... I'm assuming what I put wasnt right?
> 
> also does the answer have to be in caps?



If nothing happens, then yes your code word was wrong.

Also yes all code words must be in all caps.


----------



## Chrystina

Holla said:


> By link or little egg graphic does that mean some of the eggs are just links and not necessarily eggs?



some are links. well, only 1 out of the 7 i've found so far.

edit: ty for the answer!


----------



## Holla

Alexi said:


> some are links. well, only 1 out of the 7 i've found so far.



Great thanks! Now I know to keep an eye out for more than just eggs. I feel like I may have missed one now because of that. Oh well!


----------



## N e s s

STILL

NO ****ING CLUE

ABOUT 1


----------



## uwuzumakii

N e s s said:


> STILL
> 
> NO ****ING CLUE
> 
> ABOUT 1



saaaaaaaaaaaaaame, o hey look, we bought the same egg.


----------



## N e s s




----------



## uwuzumakii

N e s s said:


>



...? what does this symbolize?


----------



## Holla

Oh no please don't bring on the salt already. I still remember how salty it was last year...

Please remember this is meant to be a fun yet challenging event the staff of TBT work hard to put together for us. They totally don't have to do it. I know how frustrating this event can be first hand but don't let that ruin the fun.


----------



## Damniel

Only need #5! Then I can rest!


----------



## N e s s

BluePikachu47 said:


> ...? what does this symbolize?



It represents my inner soul, and all of my feelings that i've cared about.


----------



## uwuzumakii

N e s s said:


> It represents my inner soul, and all of my feelings that i've cared about.



out of all the flavors... and you chose to be salty...


----------



## beaver

...must find...seven more eggs...


----------



## MintySky

Found #7! I only need 2 more to buy an egg,


----------



## Locket

Trying to figure out the holiday puzzle. So far hard. Just need 1 more egg though...


----------



## mogyay

i would like one more egg before i asleep. i have work in 4 hours i don't mean to guilt trip anyone but i am


----------



## skarmoury

Ah yes, I have a chemistry paper and magazine layout to do and I'm here battling my wits for egg collectibles. ; v; (wow such priorities)


----------



## Holla

I'm tempted to stay up really late until I can find 2 more eggs as I desperately want that Pika egg. But it might be best to take a break and try again in the morning...


----------



## Locket

Oh sweet! Found egg 6!


----------



## Vizionari

I bet egg 11 has a ridiculous answer...


----------



## uwuzumakii

Vizionari said:


> I bet egg 11 has a ridiculous answer...



If you knew where the answer came from, you'd probably get it right away.


----------



## N e s s

I FOUND EGG #1 AT LAST

My reaction:


----------



## uwuzumakii

N e s s said:


> I FOUND EGG #1 AT LAST
> 
> My reaction:



plz add me on skype and tell me


----------



## Damniel

BluePikachu47 said:


> plz add me on skype and tell me



No that's cheating.


----------



## Phioxse

This is stressful!! xD


----------



## N e s s

Alrighty 4 eggs left


----------



## Damniel

I am on the verge of ripping my hair out for #5. It's the last one for today.


----------



## Jacob4

I've only found 1 egg

1

help


----------



## PeeBraiin

F L a K e said:


> I've only found 1 egg
> 
> 1
> 
> help



Me on a daily basis


----------



## Meliara

FireNinja1 said:


> Yeah...I thought egg 14 was really easy; I think it's the fastest I've ever gotten an egg (aside from buying one of course)



I'm in need of a "dislike" button...


----------



## jiny

i thought i found #10 ughhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> Yeah...I thought egg 14 was really easy; I think it's the fastest I've ever gotten an egg (aside from buying one of course)



???


----------



## Vizionari

Universaljellyfish said:


> Me on a daily basis



says the person who found all 15 so far

jk nothing against you


----------



## Locket

I'm happy I got my Sakura egg

I'll be back after I wake up tomorrow to get more eggs


----------



## PeeBraiin

Vizionari said:


> says the person who found all 15 so far
> 
> jk nothing against you



;u;


----------



## Chrystina

Working on the puzzles now and wtf. #3 I thought it was obvious... but apparently not.
WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE. 

losing sanity again, need another break ;_;


----------



## poutysprout

The ones I have left to find really have me stumped... (5, 6, 10, 11 & 14)

I wish we could trade clues.


----------



## toadsworthy

Back from work and gonna work on the new onessss


----------



## Starmanfan

poutysprout said:


> The ones I have left to find really have me stumped... (5, 6, 10, 11 & 14)
> 
> I wish we could trade clues.



the only thing is the hunt would bc wayyy too easy
and there's only 1 golden egg
and even if one person from a team got it
it's unfair to someone who doesn't have anyone in a team and could have gotten it

That's my theory, at least.


----------



## N e s s

Alexi said:


> Working on the puzzles now and wtf. #3 I thought it was obvious... but apparently not.
> WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE.
> 
> losing sanity again, need another break ;_;



I really hope this isn't a hint, but try and use your resources! What is the clue describing?

In all honesty this was the hardest one for me but when I found it Tom was right, it was like I won the lottery of chocolates.


----------



## Starmanfan

N e s s said:


> I really hope this isn't a hint, but try and use your resources! What is the clue describing?
> 
> In all honesty this was the hardest one for me but when I found it Tom was right, it was like I won the lottery of chocolates.



at first I was like whaaaaA?
but then I was like maybe this
and it was a half guess since I know little about the answer anyway


----------



## PeeBraiin

OMG guys #3 was my favorite!
Lmk when you guys find it because honestly, it's HILARIOUS


----------



## Starmanfan

Universaljellyfish said:


> OMG guys #3 was my favorite!
> Lmk when you guys find it because honestly, it's HILARIOUS



didn't make me laugh at all. ._.


----------



## poutysprout

Universaljellyfish said:


> OMG guys #3 was my favorite!
> Lmk when you guys find it because honestly, it's HILARIOUS



I dunno, it didn;t make me laugh either. :/ Maybe I'm taking this egg hunt too seriously.


----------



## N e s s

I actually was semi mad and semi happy when I figured #3 out.

Its a stupid answer tbh.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Starmanfan said:


> didn't make me laugh at all. ._.



I found it really funny tbh


----------



## N e s s

I also really like how pikachu egg stares at you

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dark eggs are more edgy then the other eggs though


----------



## mogyay

i feel like i will be kicking myself when i find 14 but for now i just want to kick someone else


----------



## toadsworthy

#3 was the first one I got, it was not that hard.....


----------



## Chrystina

N e s s said:


> I really hope this isn't a hint, but try and use your resources! What is the clue describing?
> 
> In all honesty this was the hardest one for me but when I found it Tom was right, it was like I won the lottery of chocolates.



thank you <3

still havent gotten it right... my mind is just like it HAS to be "whatithinkitis" WHY ISNT IT.
so hard to look at it a different way when your mind is set on one answer blah


----------



## N e s s

Alexi said:


> thank you <3
> 
> still havent gotten it right... my mind is just like it HAS to be "whatithinkitis" WHY ISNT IT.
> so hard to look at it a different way when your mind is set on one answer blah



Stop thinking too hard about it then, when you think it clearly and calmly then it becomes clear.

You also have google on your side


----------



## piske

Sleeping on #5,6 and 14! *hopes for easy ones tomorrow!*


----------



## jiny

pinelle said:


> Sleeping on #5,6 and 14! *hopes for easy ones tomorrow!*



me too ;-;

i just want a pikachu egg


----------



## haileyphi

tbh I love the missing identity one. Very funny!


----------



## PeeBraiin

Everyone on this thread be like:


----------



## MissLily123

Ugh #7 took me longer than I expected. I want to slap myself now that I know how easy it should've been! I should be all caught up by now... 

Until...until the next hints...*sighs*


----------



## uwuzumakii

MissLily123 said:


> Ugh #7 took me longer than I expected. I want to slap myself now that I know how easy it should've been! I should be all caught up by now...
> 
> Until...until the next hints...*sighs*



You've found that one already? I'm still lookin' for it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yeah, i'm going to give up and wait for the next batch.


----------



## N e s s

i'm pulling my hair out on 5, 7, 12 and 14.


----------



## toadsworthy

OH YESSSSSS! I GOT #8


----------



## MissLily123

BluePikachu47 said:


> You've found that one already? I'm still lookin' for it.





Yeah it's not as bad as you may think ^.^ you can do it, don't give up yet!


----------



## N e s s

Finally found egg #7 by surprising curiosity, now I just need 5, 12 and 14 and I can rest easy


----------



## Paperboy012305

#5, #8, #10, #11, #12 and #14 are the real struggles for me.


----------



## Chrystina

7 was the first one i found lol

ughhhh so badly want to give hints, but can't.
also dont wanna risk it by posting something borderline hint.
GL on 7 though peeps. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> Finally found egg #7 by surprising curiosity, now I just need 5, 12 and 14 and I can rest easy



oh yay grats!


----------



## toadsworthy

This whole event really goes against my moral desire and need to help people.....


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, g'night folks! Hopefully I can find more tomorrow.


----------



## Katattacc

I have ideas as to where the look for them but no idea what i am looking for when i get there  oh well


----------



## toadsworthy

I just happened upon my first egg.... I was like lolwutjusthappened


----------



## Symphonics

Man these clues are pretty tough...


----------



## f11

I think I get what #14 is, I just don't know how I would able to find it lol. like I understand the subject but i am completely lost


----------



## boujee

lol I want to help but I can't


----------



## toadsworthy

I happened upon another one! I'm getting good at stalking bell tree lol.... I have 4, 5, 14, and 15 still though and #4 makes me so angry more than all the others for some reason


----------



## Twix

Ahh!


----------



## N e s s

Yeah i'm lost on these last 3.


----------



## toadsworthy

omg I'm doing so much better now......


----------



## Skyfall

This year is really tough.  I can usually get like 5.  So far, only 2!!!!!!!  So sad... Anyways, I'm glad the lag has gotten better.  It was pretty bad earlier in the day.


----------



## Danielkang2

I can't even get one I think I know the answers but don't know what to click lol


----------



## N e s s

jfc i can't find anything


----------



## mintellect

I now have 3. I could buy a regular egg if I wanted... But I'm going for the Sakura one!!!


----------



## p e p p e r

just need to find 5 more! 6, 8, 11, 13 & 14


----------



## Chrystina

p e p p e r said:


> just need to find 5 more! 6, 8, 11, 13 & 14



6 i found accidentally...
& i'm glad too cause I would have never, ever thought of the answer to it.
gl!


----------



## N e s s

(*L_*)  <--------I'm so tired i'm basically looking like this.


----------



## Heyden

hmu 1 nude = 1 egg


----------



## mintellect

I found an egg by just randomly checking threads and I'm not even sure which clue it goes with.


----------



## MardyBum

These are so frustrating yet I choose to keep looking for them (/^.^)/


----------



## Zane

when an egg actually IS where you thought it was hours ago and u just didn't look at the right thing







anyway #5 has got me hella bitter bc i've felt like i had it like 20 times and each time i did not B(


----------



## Heyden

Zane said:


> when an egg actually IS where you thought it was hours ago and u just didn't look at the right thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway #5 has got me hella bitter bc i've felt like i had it like 20 times and each time i did not B(




i had the same problem tho omg, with #5


----------



## N e s s

where the hell is #5


----------



## Chrystina

nvm!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Diancie Rose said:


> I found an egg by just randomly checking threads and I'm not even sure which clue it goes with.



the PM you receive when you find an egg should tell you what clue it was. i.e. EGG(CLUE NUMBER)


----------



## spurrinkle

im actually so confused, i dont understand this event quq


----------



## Vizionari

I finally found egg 4, omg -.-


----------



## Chrystina

spurrinkle said:


> im actually so confused, i dont understand this event quq



what don't you understand?
there's lots of people willing to help with questions you may have. just not with the answers to clues XD


----------



## spurrinkle

Alexi said:


> what don't you understand?
> there's lots of people willing to help with questions you may have. just not with the answers to clues XD



Yeah, i know that haha, but like, is it literally just random egg icons found in random threads in random boards? :/


----------



## Chrystina

spurrinkle said:


> Yeah, i know that haha, but like, is it literally just random egg icons found in random threads in random boards? :/



pretty much yeah. i mean, they necessarily aren't "random" since the clues will lead you to where the egg is.
& if it helps all the eggs i've found so far are black & white. you click the egg then it'll redirect you to the bulletin board, with a PM saying which clue you found.


----------



## spurrinkle

Alexi said:


> pretty much yeah. i mean, they necessarily aren't "random" since the clues will lead you to where the egg is.
> & if it helps all the eggs i've found so far are black & white. you click the egg then it'll redirect you to the bulletin board, with a PM saying which clue you found.



oh, okay, i just wasnt sure if like, they were in comments, at the beginning of the thread, or both

Thank you so much for the help


----------



## seikoshi

fml I'm actually so done already


----------



## Reese

Pretty proud of myself for finding 10 but I've been stuck on the last 5 for hours now (5, 6, 11, 12, 14) ugh. 12 especially seems so obvious but I can't find it?? I think I need to call it quits for the night soon


----------



## Vizionari

I just need 4 more, last clues really have me stumped.

Oh well, there's tomorrow, even though I'll be out all day.


----------



## Kiikay

I only managed to find 7 and bought Pikachu egg. but I kinda want to get that sakura egg doe o:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I just really want the dark egg... but omfg I thought I was doing good but I'm not.


----------



## Twix

Only 6 hours until new clues. Hopefully they will be a bit easier. Aha. But, I have all night~ so let's keep the music rolling and keep searching everyone!


----------



## seikoshi

This is so frustrating omg


----------



## spurrinkle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I just really want the dark egg... but omfg I thought I was doing good but I'm not.



at least you got any xD


----------



## Skyfall

The tags are so funny!  Anyways its pretty frustrating.  I cant wait to see who actually gets the golden egg this year.


----------



## MintySky

Omg how did people manage to find over 5 eggs!


----------



## Twix

Wow, I accidently clicked something and I got an Egg. That's pretty great. All of the choices this year and awesome, I'm not sure which I'll get yet! Better start saving em'!


----------



## spurrinkle

MintySky said:


> Omg how did people manage to find over 5 eggs!



i know :0 i dont have any idea where to look!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Just got my first egg. Lol #9 was real easy.


----------



## LambdaDelta

man, I just had a thought about what #12 could be saying, and I really hope I'm wrong. because it's horribly scummy if that is what it's saying

though seeing as I haven't found its egg yet either, I could very well be


----------



## Horus

Not going to say anything about a certain something.
I'm just a tad saddened to say the least.
God, no one even told me I was over doing it with those posts, y'know?
Having fun and reminding everyone of a great addition to the board.
Then just having your post deleted with no warning.
That hurts.
Haven't even given me a warning or infraction for it.
Erased and forgotten, eggcept I haven't forgotten my post.
Mods, I know you are all busy but there is one thing this forum needs.
Each letter at the beginning of every sentence might give you a clue.


----------



## Chrystina

Helloxcutiee said:


> Just got my first egg. Lol #9 was real easy.


Agreed XD


LambdaDelta said:


> man, I just had a thought about what #12 could be saying, and I really hope I'm wrong. because it's horribly scummy if that is what it's saying
> 
> though seeing as I haven't found its egg yet either, I could very well be


Once you get 12 you'll facepalm at how easy it was... Just think of the wording.



Just need 1, 4, 5, 10, 11 and 14. 
can't believe I haven't found 10 yet wth.


----------



## haileyphi

Ugh I love the eggs but they mess up my beautiful lineup


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Not going to say anything about a certain something.
> I'm just a tad saddened to say the least.
> God, no one even told me I was over doing it with those posts, y'know?
> Having fun and reminding everyone of a great addition to the board.
> Then just having your post deleted with no warning.
> That hurts.
> Haven't even given me a warning or infraction for it.
> Erased and forgotten, eggcept I haven't forgotten my post.
> Mods, I know you are all busy but there is one thing this forum needs.
> Each letter at the beginning of every sentence might give you a clue.



Not sure what you're going on about, mate.
Oh well.


----------



## Twix

I laughed when I found #12. Totally not where I thought it would be, but it does make sense haha! Good luck everyone!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Horus said:


> Not going to say anything about a certain something.
> I'm just a tad saddened to say the least.
> God, no one even told me I was over doing it with those posts, y'know?
> Having fun and reminding everyone of a great addition to the board.
> Then just having your post deleted with no warning.
> That hurts.
> Haven't even given me a warning or infraction for it.
> Erased and forgotten, eggcept I haven't forgotten my post.
> Mods, I know you are all busy but there is one thing this forum needs.
> Each letter at the beginning of every sentence might give you a clue.



what sort of poetry is this?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexi said:


> Once you get 12 you'll facepalm at how easy it was... Just think of the wording.



well when/if I do find, I guess I'll just have to hope it doesn't make me legit mad

- - - Post Merge - - -



haileyphi said:


> Ugh I love the eggs but they mess up my beautiful lineup



you can disable what collectibles show up in your sidebar via the inventory tab in the shop


----------



## Araie

Horus said:


> Not going to say anything about a certain something.
> I'm just a tad saddened to say the least.
> God, no one even told me I was over doing it with those posts, y'know?
> Having fun and reminding everyone of a great addition to the board.
> Then just having your post deleted with no warning.
> That hurts.
> Haven't even given me a warning or infraction for it.
> Erased and forgotten, eggcept I haven't forgotten my post.
> Mods, I know you are all busy but there is one thing this forum needs.
> Each letter at the beginning of every sentence might give you a clue.



Beautiful poetry indeed.


----------



## Horus

Horus said:


> Not going to say anything about a certain something.
> I'm just a tad saddened to say the least.
> God, no one even told me I was over doing it with those posts, y'know?
> Having fun and reminding everyone of a great addition to the board.
> Then just having your post deleted with no warning.
> That hurts.
> Haven't even given me a warning or infraction for it.
> Erased and forgotten, eggcept I haven't forgotten my post.
> Mods, I know you are all busy but there is one thing this forum needs.
> Each letter at the beginning of every sentence might give you a clue.



Correction, I just can't look at past posts anymore







Why the **** did we move from zetaboards to this trashcan. It had everything, night themes and 0 collectibles


----------



## LambdaDelta

I genuinely can't tell if Horus is serious or just ****posting

A+


----------



## Horus

LambdaDelta said:


> I genuinely can't tell if Horus is serious or just ****posting
> 
> A+








You physically give me pain. In my brain. You are giving me brain pain.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well you know what they say: no pain, no gain

thank me later


----------



## Horus

LambdaDelta said:


> well you know what they say: no pain, no gain
> 
> thank me later








Thanks, I'm bleeding from my eyes now.


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> I genuinely can't tell if Horus is serious or just ****posting
> 
> A+



Horus is very serious about ****posting


----------



## Chelsaurus

How do you do the puzzle codes? Is it just copy and paste the link but change the CODEHERE with the answer? Does  that mean the answers ive been putting in are wrong since nothing works...?????


----------



## Heyden

Chelsaurus said:


> How do you do the puzzle codes? Is it just copy and paste the link but change the CODEHERE with the answer? Does  that mean the answers ive been putting in are wrong since nothing works...?????



yep theyre wrong


----------



## Chrystina

Chelsaurus said:


> How do you do the puzzle codes? Is it just copy and paste the link but change the CODEHERE with the answer? Does  that mean the answers ive been putting in are wrong since nothing works...?????



make sure your answers are in caps as well


----------



## Chelsaurus

DAMN! thanks guys


----------



## sej

I only need one more egg!  I am going to try and find some more now c: 
Happy Easter everyone! I hope you have a really good easter! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I FOUND EGG 1 GIVE ME A MEDAL


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

When you're at work but can't think because you're too busy trying to decipher clues... jfc.
ALSO are all the eggs the same looking this year?


----------



## sej

Ok, my next goal is the sakura egg!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I'm now finding most of the eggs I just couldn't find yesterday. I think sleep helped alot. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## strawberrywine

GUESS WHO JUST FOUND AN UNRELEASED EGG
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Pool-Parties&p=6006571&viewfull=1#post6006571


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm glad I found enough eggs for the Pikachu Egg


----------



## Damniel

Found the last one, DONE FOR TODAY.


----------



## Fizzii

Found my last one ^.^
for now


----------



## Nicole.

My goodness, I'm terrible at this! lol...


----------



## Minni

I can't find any eggs -_-


----------



## Heyden

new ones drop in 2 and a half hours woo


----------



## cIementine

doughssant said:


> new ones drop in 2 and a half hours woo



what eternal powers do you possess omg

still stuck on 6,8,10,11,12 and 14 smh


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

If you're having trouble, my advice is to just click _every_where!


----------



## cIementine

Belle of Pripyat said:


> If you're having trouble, my advice is to just click _every_where!



this event kept me awake at night and haunted my dreams

- - - Post Merge - - -

I accidentally found #14 I always dreamed i'd accidentally find it lmao


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ahh I can't find any!!! >~<


Really bad at this year's. I did alright last year's though.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

pumpkins said:


> I accidentally found #14 I always dreamed i'd accidentally find it lmao



Awesome! LOL

I was clicking all over the place for over 7 hours.  I didn't understand all of the clues, so I just opened thread after thread. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## cIementine

i'm doing much better now! I feel so dumb about #8, I was so sure I got it first time and the forum broke oops
think outside the box everyone lmao


----------



## strawberrywine

still screaming fINALLY GOT MY DARK EGG <333


----------



## cIementine

i only need three more now ughhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like I know all the answers but they're not taking me to the correct places. the struggle is real lmao.


----------



## Minni

OMFG! I found an egg x-x


----------



## kelpy

well I got 2
hey i'm okay with that


----------



## Nicole.

Belle of Pripyat said:


> If you're having trouble, my advice is to just click _every_where!



I took your advice, and I found one!


----------



## cIementine

after typing in at least 100 different variations of the answer I got one of the puzzle eggs i'd struggled with lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

guys pls trust ur instincts and any ideas u suspeggt are right and ur dreams will come true


----------



## Fizzii

pumpkins said:


> after typing in at least 100 different variations of the answer I got one of the puzzle eggs i'd struggled with lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> guys pls trust ur instincts and any ideas u suspeggt are right and ur dreams will come true



inspirational


----------



## cIementine

Fizzii said:


> inspirational



i'm an eggspiration to us all sharing my eggspertise 
shell i give up? no, and neither should you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm on my final egg btw life rocks

- - - Post Merge - - -

i can now rest for 1.5 hours


----------



## Amilee

i have a family party in an hour QQ


----------



## Fizzii

wait so are they restocking eggs or not? >.<


----------



## Thunder

pumpkins said:


> eggspiration



LOOK WHAT YOU DID JUBS NOW PEOPLE ARE JUST SHOVING THE WORD EGG INTO EVERYTHING


----------



## Minties

Thunder said:


> LOOK WHAT YOU DID JUBS NOW PEOPLE ARE JUST SHOVING THE WORD EGG INTO EVERYTHING



Never trust a Jubs

Also with these **** ending time for the final clues. Not cool brah.


----------



## Fizzii

i just want the dark egg ;n;


----------



## Chris

Fizzii said:


> i just want the dark egg ;n;



Dropped a text to admins to restock so they should come back soon.


----------



## Amilee

Fizzii said:


> i just want the dark egg ;n;



OMG NO THIS IS NOT FUNNY

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe stupid question but: you can find the eggs on mobile too right?


----------



## piske

Amilee said:


> OMG NO THIS IS NOT FUNNY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> maybe stupid question but: you can find the eggs on mobile too right?



You can! I have


----------



## Chris

Amilee said:


> OMG NO THIS IS NOT FUNNY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> maybe stupid question but: you can find the eggs on mobile too right?



Yes, but some may require you to switch to viewing "Full Site". You should see that when you scroll to the bottom of the page on a mobile device.


----------



## Nightmares

Nooo the Dark Egg sold out??? //slumps to the ground
;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even if they restock I'm not gonna solve any of the clues fast enough


----------



## Chris

Nightmares said:


> Nooo the Dark Egg sold out??? //slumps to the ground
> ;-;



There will be a restock.


----------



## Nightmares

Tina said:


> There will be a restock.



I doubt I'll solve enough clues in time though 
Oh well xD


----------



## strawberrywine

whatever happened to 'rarity'


----------



## Mercedes

Am I stupid if I just don't understand any of these riddles?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also will it tell us if we find a egg or do we have to click on some hidden symbol?


----------



## Chelsaurus

Luckypinch said:


> Am I stupid if I just don't understand any of these riddles?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also will it tell us if we find a egg or do we have to click on some hidden symbol?



It tells you when you find an egg, i too am not very good with these clues

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK dont YOLK with me now, I'm SCRAMBLED with these clues!

No seriously where are you eggs!!!


----------



## Fizzii

Tina said:


> Dropped a text to admins to restock so they should come back soon.



thank you so much <3


----------



## Mercedes

Chelsaurus said:


> It tells you when you find an egg, i too am not very good with these clues
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OK dont YOLK with me now, I'm SCRAMBLED with these clues!
> 
> No seriously where are you eggs!!!


For real I just want the sakkura egg. I won't have the tbt to get it later. Because of the scalping. Haaha


----------



## Chelsaurus

Luckypinch said:


> For real I just want the sakkura egg. I won't have the tbt to get it later. Because of the scalping. Haaha



Same thats all I want haha if I can just accomplish ONE thing!!! HAHA


----------



## Mercedes

I KNOW 15 I JUST DONT KNOW WHERE TO LOOK ;_;OHMY GOD I DID IT


----------



## Damniel

Waiting for clues.

Oh 1k post, nice.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Got them all so far. Way up to the golden egg! (Y)


----------



## Fizzii

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> Got them all so far. Way up to the golden egg! (Y)



lmao i'll beat you to it
actually that's not gonna happen
we'll both fail


----------



## Damniel

These clues about to drop like my mixtape.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Fizzii said:


> lmao i'll beat you to it
> actually that's not gonna happen
> we'll both fail



I'll have to settle for your dark egg then


----------



## sej

Got back from lunch just in time! I'm ready for the next batch!


----------



## Fizzii

woops there was swearing in that pic

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Idfldnsndt

What even are these new clues


----------



## sej

Are you serious these clues are impossible


----------



## Han Solo

Why do I only get the puzzles omg


----------



## Damniel

Already found 2!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Is that a panic at the disco reference


----------



## Chris

Fizzii said:


> woops there was swearing in that pic
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Oh my god. I hate that I love this. It's so bad.


----------



## cornimer

Well I got #16 at least


----------



## Jacob4

Boom. Got one of these eggs already


----------



## sej

Got an egg already yes


----------



## Mercedes

Ok so I don't understand how to input the puzzles 
If I think the answer is dddd last
Would I enter it DDDLAST
or DDD-LAST
Or just ddd last 
That's the only example I can do my bad


----------



## sej

Luckypinch said:


> Ok so I don't understand how to input the puzzles
> If I think the answer is dddd last
> Would I enter it DDDLAST
> or DDD-LAST
> Or just ddd last
> That's the only example I can do my bad



You would put DDDLAST


----------



## Chris

Idfldnsndt said:


> Is that a panic at the disco reference



Well these clues posted were posted at nine (EST) in the afternoon (GMT).


----------



## Mercedes

Sej said:


> You would put DDDLAST




TAHNKS YOU


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Tina said:


> Well these clues posted were posted at nine (EST) in the afternoon (GMT).



I love it


----------



## cornimer

Wow, I got three from this batch already!


----------



## Esphas

3/5 of the new clues to go


----------



## Damniel

19 and 20 I'm stumped on.


----------



## Nightmares

I've only solved 9..........hOW


----------



## Fizzii

2 down


----------



## Jacob4

Now found 2 of them


----------



## Idfldnsndt

4/5 down one to go


----------



## Heyden

just 16 and 20...


----------



## Araie

Geez, you guys are quick. I get none of these. Oh well, I'll just go click stuff.


----------



## cornimer

Call me Daniel said:


> 19 and 20 I'm stumped on.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## Damniel

Only need 20 now!


----------



## Nightmares

How the ****......fdinsm^^$4t((hGFRDr


----------



## jiny

#17 is easy lol


----------



## Fizzii

o n e m o r e


----------



## classically.trained

Uhhh so I just saw a pm telling me that I'd found egg 10 last night. But I have no memory of ever finding it. Lollll


----------



## Fizzii

I GOT THIS BATCH SO FAST I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## Mercedes

auGHHHHHH IM SO ANNYOEDDD I THINK I KMOW THE CODES AND IM NOT DOING SOMETHING RIGHT ;-;


----------



## Jacob4

Fizzii said:


> I GOT THIS BATCH SO FAST I'M SO HAPPY



how
wat


----------



## Fizzii

F L a K e said:


> how
> wat



These are so much easier than the last ones for me

- - - Post Merge - - -



F L a K e said:


> how
> wat



I was up until half 5 am finding the others last night and I got these pretty quick


----------



## piske

Ok got 3 of the new 5 pretty quickly~ now just to figure out #19 and #20!


----------



## jiny

I NEED 19 & 20


----------



## maowra

Yay I got two more... Working on the others but I think I have some ideas... ^_^


----------



## Acruoxil

They were all rather easy.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Fizzii said:


> These are so much easier than the last ones for me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I was up until half 5 am finding the others last night and I got these pretty quick



Ahem. With my help. c;


----------



## piske

Yes, got #20! Ah, I want 2 more eggs to get another sakura egg!


----------



## Heyden

got 20, yay, this batch was p easy tbh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Well, got 3/5 of the new ones like instantly... after it taking all night to solve the few I did. Don't think I'll be getting my dark egg after all, especially with them selling out so quickly... *cry*


----------



## Romaki

Yep. Still nothing. First easter here I don't get this game. Do you get them automatically when you go to the right page or do you have to do something there?


----------



## jiny

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> Ahem. With my help. c;



did u actually help her bc if u did, u & her could get banned


----------



## Damniel

Done.EZ batch.


----------



## piske

Call me Daniel said:


> Done.EZ batch.



Ah, man. Wish I knew more about clint eastwood!


----------



## Javocado

One of these eggs :,)


----------



## jiny

ughhhh i had to search who clint eastwood was but nothing


----------



## raeyoung

I'm very confused about the puzzles!


----------



## sej

This batch is suppose to be easy? Well I feel dumb...


----------



## Ami

... I think I'm typing the puzzle one wrong


----------



## Nightmares

NijiNymphia said:


> I'm very confused about the puzzles!



I'm very confused about everything


----------



## Mercedes

I'm lit about to have a panic attack bck can't find this last egg smhh


----------



## Esphas

stuck on 16 and 19


----------



## jiny

#20 makes no sense


----------



## Heyden

milkirue said:


> #20 makes no sense



it does


----------



## Araie

Who is Clint Eastwood anyway..?


----------



## raeyoung

How do the puzzles work?


----------



## jiny

doughssant said:


> it does



anyways i checked where i thought it would be but it wasn't there ugh


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Araie said:


> Who is Clint Eastwood anyway..?



Educate yourself man!


----------



## toadsworthy

OMG, I swear I saw something for #19 somewhere, but I cant for the life of me remember where it was..... otherwise I got all of these


----------



## Araie

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> Educate yourself man!



I tried, but Google is no help.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

milkirue said:


> did u actually help her bc if u did, u & her could get banned



It was a joke. Lol.


----------



## Heyden

what do i do for 3 hours, its 1am and i dont wanna sleep bc i might miss out the next batches ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Chris

NijiNymphia said:


> How do the puzzles work?






			
				Zipper T. Bunny said:
			
		

> *Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE



So, for example, if you thought the answer to a puzzle was "cat stop eating my laptop" then you would type the following into the URL bar as so: 



		Code:
	

http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CATSTOPEATINGMYLAPTOP


now brb - removing Devyn's teeth from the top-left corner of my screen.


----------



## sej

I really don't know am I being stupid


----------



## Fizzii

Tina said:


> So, for example, if you thought the answer to a puzzle was "cat stop eating my laptop" then you would type the following into the URL bar as so:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CATSTOPEATINGMYLAPTOP
> 
> 
> now brb - removing Devyn's teeth from the top-left corner of my screen.



literally just tried to retweet this
i am not okay


----------



## Araie

Tina said:


> So, for example, if you thought the answer to a puzzle was "cat stop eating my laptop" then you would type the following into the URL bar as so:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CATSTOPEATINGMYLAPTOP
> 
> 
> now brb - removing Devyn's teeth from the top-left corner of my screen.



Oh my god. Trying to keep myself from not dying.


----------



## sej

I just found egg 15!


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> I just found egg 15!



Omg what


----------



## Crash

these ones definitely weren't as tough as yesterday's, and i'm not complaining :')​


----------



## Heyden

make them harder pls


----------



## jiny

doughssant said:


> make them harder pls



NO

also I only need 2 more eggs for a pikachu egg ughh


----------



## Esphas

FINALLY


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> Omg what



Tbh I'm just clicking on every thread


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> Tbh I'm just clicking on every thread



Really? INBG%%^%&&GBGGFD221


----------



## Araie

How are these easy? I don't get it..


----------



## FireNinja1

I found 20!


I JUST FOUND THREE EGGS IN FOUR MINUTES (edit)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm back, and I can't find the new batches.


----------



## sej

Ok, I've got the hang of this now. I've just found egg 18


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

doughssant said:


> make them harder pls



Don't need them to be harder. :3


----------



## SensaiGallade

Nightmares said:


> Really? INBG%%^%&&GBGGFD221



I think I might do that...

I've only found 1 egg...


----------



## Nightmares

I wish someone would sacrifice themselves and post all the answers here


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> I wish someone would sacrifice themselves and post all the answers here



No because then the whole event would get cancelled


----------



## toadsworthy

Nightmares said:


> I wish someone would sacrifice themselves and post all the answers here



and risk not getting my precious Pikachu Easter Egg! NEVER


----------



## moonphyx

I found #1 by accident! Hopefully I'll find the others by accident too!


----------



## SensaiGallade

I found an egg on the first thread I clicked on...


----------



## sej

moonphyx said:


> I found #1 by accident! Hopefully I'll find the others by accident too!



I found that one by accident as well XD
I have found 50% of these by accident lol


----------



## Holla

I seem to be pretty good at the puzzle ones this year. I've gotten all but one of them without too much trouble.


----------



## HungryForCereal

anyone know when this egg hunt will end?


----------



## jiny

snoozit said:


> anyone know when this egg hunt will end?



today i think


----------



## Holla

I'm doing much better this year managed to get 6 already. Last year I barely grabbed enough by the end to grab a Classic Egg (I think it cost 6 eggs as well).


----------



## moonphyx

Sej said:


> I found that one by accident as well XD
> I have found 50% of these by accident lol



Lucky duck! I've only found like 2-3 by accident xc


----------



## Temari

This batch was pretty straightforward again, but the only one I had trouble finding was #19 :c (it took me like 10 minutes vs like 3)

I only got 2 hours of sleep last night, so imma sleep till the next batch drops lol


----------



## Jacob4

Relatively easy batch, better than the first 15 anyway


----------



## tsantsa

its so pretty <3


----------



## Jacob

I like the Arizona Iced Tea egg a lot


----------



## PeeBraiin

Lowkey wanted to cry because these all clicked. AIMING FOR THAT CANDY EGG


----------



## Holla

Yay! Just got enough for a Pika egg to show my love of Pokemon! Now if I could just find 5 more to get my second most wanted egg the beautiful Sakura egg! ^.^


----------



## Hanami

will there be a dark easter egg restock?


----------



## Nightmares

Hanami said:


> will there be a dark easter egg restock?



Yuppp

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need 3 more for one ;-;


----------



## Heyden

idk if i want gold or to grab dark the next chance I get


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Tina, how did you do the banners? They're beautiful <3_<3


----------



## FireNinja1

Hanami said:


> will there be a dark easter egg restock?



Tina confirmed that a restock should be coming soon.


----------



## Fizzii

doughssant said:


> idk if i want gold or to grab dark the next chance I get



s a m e


----------



## KainAronoele

HAPPY EASTER!!

I need to find one more ; o;


----------



## Araie

Wow, just found egg 18 by complete accident..


----------



## FleuraBelle

Egg 17 was so easy! lol
Got it on the first try!


----------



## Chris

Hanami said:


> will there be a dark easter egg restock?



Yes, we are going to restock the Dark Egg.  




leahhhhaaaaa said:


> Tina, how did you do the banners? They're beautiful <3_<3



Thank you very much!


----------



## Holla

Ahhhh I know exactly what #19 is referring to but I have no idea where it could possibly be... Hmmmm...


----------



## Justin

Six dark eggs have been added to the Shop, go get em!

(we're keeping these ones relatively rare)


----------



## Luna Moonbug

finally got a pikachu egg...yay..i really wanted one...thank you so much..
by the way, question 20, i found the answer by accident...i don't get it though lol....will wait for the answers, maybe i will get it after you release the answer..lol...

thanks again for another fun Easter....great job Admin and Mods !!!!!


----------



## Nightmares

Nooo I haven't got 15 yet ;-; ;-; ;-;


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm still perplexed about 4 and 5....


----------



## Paperboy012305

#16 took a while to find out. Pretty clever.

5 more eggs to go! (Hopefully....)


----------



## Fizzii

Justin said:


> Six dark eggs have been added to the Shop, go get em!
> 
> (we're keeping these ones relatively rare)



I got mine ^.^


----------



## toadsworthy

also so when is the final deadline to spend all these eggs? because I wont be home till much later tonight....


----------



## jiny

i still just need 19 & 20 ...


----------



## Holla

I am officially on a roll with the Puzzle eggs as I've figured them all out so far! ^_^ Can't say the same for the eggs you actually have to go and look for but hey. Time to keep looking!


----------



## JohnCena

Could o ly find 4


----------



## moonphyx

I only need one more for a pika egg c:


----------



## Nightmares

Wow a lot of people are getting banned ;-;


----------



## PeeBraiin

QUESTION:
Can we transfer eggs (like the eggs udner out bells and over our NNID) To other people?


----------



## Heyden

onLY 4 DO I BUY OR NOT D;


----------



## MardyBum

When will the eggs eggspire? : p


----------



## PeeBraiin

Justin said:


> Six dark eggs have been added to the Shop, go get em!
> 
> (we're keeping these ones relatively rare)



Is this the last restock for dark eggs?


----------



## piichinu

Universaljellyfish said:


> QUESTION:
> Can we transfer eggs (like the eggs udner out bells and over our NNID) To other people?



No


----------



## SensaiGallade

None of these are easy...


----------



## Mokuren

I only found 4 eggs and now I'm stuck T_T


----------



## Justin

Universaljellyfish said:


> Is this the last restock for dark eggs?



I imagine there will be at least one more but I'm going to leave that decision to Jeremy, so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Chris

Universaljellyfish said:


> QUESTION:
> Can we transfer eggs (like the eggs udner out bells and over our NNID) To other people?



Afraid not! It works in the same way our snowflakes did in our Christmas event.


----------



## Nightmares

Justin said:


> I imagine there will be at least one more but I'm going to leave that decision to Jeremy, so we'll have to wait and see.



I really hope there is ;-;
I need 3 more eggssss


----------



## PeeBraiin

Just tried it and it's not allowed


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

toadsworthy said:


> also so when is the final deadline to spend all these eggs? because I wont be home till much later tonight....



Good question. Will the Eggs be available for sale until tomorrow? Or does this end around midnight?


----------



## jiny

omg i found #13 by accident


----------



## PeeBraiin

Justin said:


> I imagine there will be at least one more but I'm going to leave that decision to Jeremy, so we'll have to wait and see.





Tina said:


> Afraid not! It works in the same way our snowflakes did in our Christmas event.



Thanks you guys! ^^


----------



## FireNinja1

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Good question. Will the Eggs be available for sale until tomorrow? Or does this end around midnight?



Last year they left stuff up until the next day, so I'd assume it'll be the same this year.


----------



## Jesusfreakette

(Woohoo, solved the last few and grabbed a dark egg before we got on the airplane to leave!)

This was my first site event I've really participated in, and I loved it!! I don't know why Ive been skipping them all this time...?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Got my dark egg! 

Now I can finally relax and not worry about them running out of stock


----------



## Nightmares

Lucanosa said:


> Got my dark egg!
> 
> Now I can finally relax and not worry about them running out of stock



Wow, congrats


----------



## Heyden

dark is out :'(


----------



## KainAronoele

Luna Moonbug said:


> finally got a pikachu egg...yay..i really wanted one...thank you so much..
> by the way, question 20, i found the answer by accident...i don't get it though lol....will wait for the answers, maybe i will get it after you release the answer..lol...
> 
> thanks again for another fun Easter....great job Admin and Mods !!!!!



I got it as well! 
Yay!!


----------



## FireNinja1

I just got my sixth egg!


----------



## PeeBraiin

doughssant said:


> dark is out :'(



R I P


----------



## Heyden

wait i thought the new clues are up in 2 hours not 3


----------



## Justin

doughssant said:


> wait i thought the new clues are up in 2 hours not 3



they are

oops


----------



## Bunnilla

Doing pretty good


----------



## sej

Can't wait for the next batch! 3 more eggs and my goal that I was aiming for from the start will be completed!


----------



## jiny

I am just going to wait for the next batch lol


----------



## Fhu

i worked them out while i was offline then i come online and i got quite a few! )


----------



## Holla

Just found one you get by going to the correct link. Kinda freaked me out at first as I got the PM notification about getting an egg but I had no idea how I got it until I looked into which egg I got.


----------



## Gracelia

Sej said:


> Can't wait for the next batch! 3 more eggs and my goal that I was aiming for from the start will be completed!



good job sej!! i know you can do it :,) are you goin for a sakura?


----------



## Hermione Granger

how in the heck did newbies (some being less than 30 days old at that) get more eggs than me? not eggciting at all


----------



## Bunnilla

Yay i got the sakura!


----------



## Chrystina

doughssant said:


> wait i thought the new clues are up in 2 hours not 3



you going for that golden egg arent you


----------



## worldofdrakan

How do I redeem my eggs for the special eggs?

EDIT: Never mind, got it!


----------



## Heyden

Alexi said:


> you going for that golden egg arent you



yeah, I have a slim chance  its 2:30am rn for me I keep falling asleep so i might fail


----------



## Holla

Wow, just happened to stumble upon #1 by complete chance. Never would have guessed that, but the clue sure was clever now that I look back at it.


----------



## Vizionari

egg 17 is really easy imo


----------



## Fhu

this is very hard


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KainAronoele said:


> I got it as well!
> Yay!!



congrats....i do want the sakura egg too but i think pikachu's much cooler..lol


----------



## toadsworthy

I dont forsee me figuring out 4, 5, 14, or 19....


----------



## Polly

I'm new but this sounds cool and I like animal crossing and Nintendo and games so hopefully I can do this aha!


----------



## Hermione Granger

im calling conspiracy on this event at this point


----------



## Minni

Just found 19 XDD


----------



## Chrystina

Vizionari said:


> egg 17 is really easy imo



agreed. first one out of the new batch i got. i have yet to really look at the rest though


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> good job sej!! i know you can do it :,) are you goin for a sakura?



Thank you!! <333
And yes! Thankfully the two that I really wanted are the cheapest!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ahh I've got Egg 8, Egg 13 and Egg 18!

At least now if I don't get three more eggs for Pikachu Egg then I can get something xP


----------



## Polly

Lol I thought this was easy but it's hard but maybe because I am new but I have an idea for the dawn and dusk one I just hope there's a thread about it here xx


----------



## Snowfell

I just figured out #17, that was clever


----------



## arbra

question.......do the eggs found carry over to next year, or is it a case of spend it or lose it?


----------



## toadsworthy

HOLY HOLY HOLY HOLY! I kneeeeeeewwwwww what I was looking for and knew I had seen it before for 19 and I finally got it!!!!


----------



## f11

When you get ur 15 egg but the dark egg was already sold out...


----------



## Polly

Omg I just found my first one by accident!! Lol I hope this carries on as I get used to the forums  xxx


----------



## kayleee

Hoping for a dark egg restock I finally got 15 eggs lmao


----------



## Vizionari

Crys said:


> When you get ur 15 egg but the dark egg was already sold out...



lol right (tho I only have 14)


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Crys said:


> When you get ur 15 egg but the dark egg was already sold out...



They said earlier that there might be one more small restock on those.


----------



## Polly

The dawn dusk one was where I thought it would be!!! I'm so happy  x


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Polly said:


> The dawn dusk one was where I thought it would be!!! I'm so happy  x



You're doing a great job!  By the way, welcome to TBT!


----------



## Heyden

dark egg demand


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I feel bad for the poor people who are all hoping to get the Golden Egg. Once it's snatched up, everyone will want a Dark Egg and those will be gone, too.


----------



## Lancelot

Polly said:


> Omg I just found my first one by accident!! Lol I hope this carries on as I get used to the forums  xxx



Well Im dumb


----------



## Bellrich

So.. if im getting this right..

It's first come first serve for the egg? Or can each person solve each clue? :/

Sorry, this is my first time.


----------



## Nightmares

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You joined today and accidently found 6 in 8 minutes.
> 
> ok



Lmaoo xD


----------



## King Dorado

dang im stuck on five of them.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You joined today and accidently found 6 in 8 minutes.
> 
> ok



Whoa!  When I posted my welcome 4 minutes earlier, she only had two eggs...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bellrich said:


> So.. if im getting this right..
> 
> It's first come first serve for the egg? Or can each person solve each clue? :/
> 
> Sorry, this is my first time.



The eggs don't disappear until the event ends. Find and egg and click on it. Then you can buy the collectibles with them.


----------



## Damniel

They have 6 bells, not 6 eggs.


----------



## Ami

When does the event end?


----------



## Chelsaurus

If I could just get 3 more!! Then I'd be SUPER happy! Why is it so hard! I wish I wasn't a newbie


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Call me Daniel said:


> They have 6 bells, not 6 eggs.



You're right! LOL

Same 2 eggs as before.


----------



## Polly

Looks like just looking through all threads is the way to go for me! I have 3 now


----------



## Heyden

candy egg only looks nice close up tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Polly said:


> Looks like just looking through all threads is the way to go for me! I have 3 now



but u joined like just then wtf


----------



## Polly

Belle of Pripyat said:


> You're doing a great job!  By the way, welcome to TBT!


Thank you!!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Polly said:


> Looks like just looking through all threads is the way to go for me! I have 3 now



That's how I found some of mine.


----------



## Fhu

i solve a few on my own but i mostly clicked on random posts haha
it seems to work )


----------



## Polly

doughssant said:


> candy egg only looks nice close up tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> but u joined like just then wtf





Yes but I have like all Nintendo games and I like games like this aha. I have just been lookign through bthe forum to see what's here and I found 2 by doing that!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhu said:


> i solve a few on my own but i mostly clicked on random posts haha
> it seems to work )



Lol I hope I get as much as u xxx


----------



## Bellrich

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Whoa!  When I posted my welcome 4 minutes earlier, she only had two eggs...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The eggs don't disappear until the event ends. Find and egg and click on it. Then you can buy the collectibles with them.



Ok, but if someone solves a clue before me, will that egg not be available for me to still get?


----------



## Chrystina

Bellrich said:


> Ok, but if someone solves a clue before me, will that egg not be available for me to still get?



it will be available for you to solve!
if you look at last year'seaster event, each clue shows how many got it right. some clues have like 400 people solved.


----------



## MopyDream44

Bellrich said:


> Ok, but if someone solves a clue before me, will that egg not be available for me to still get?




Yes, eggs don't disappear when people find them. They remain until the end of the event. I asked the same question yesterday because I was having no luck finding them. Good Luck with your hunt!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Found #18 and #19. 3 more to go. Hopefully they'll do another restock.


----------



## cIementine

gah, these one's seem harder!


----------



## Bellrich

Alexi said:


> it will be available for you to solve!
> if you look at last year'seaster event, each clue shows how many got it right. some clues have like 400 people solved.



Ok! Thank you so much! Thanks too @mopydream44 c:

Also, for the puzzles, by code it just means like a word right? Like if the answer was cat we would just type cat in place of "CODEHERE" in all caps?

Im so sorry for all of these questions.. im just pretty confuzzled ;-;
Sorry if im being annoying to anyone


----------



## Chrystina

Bellrich said:


> Ok! Thank you so much! Thanks too @mopydream44 c:
> 
> Also, for the puzzles, by code it just means like a word right? Like if the answer was cat we would just type cat in place of "CODEHERE" in all caps?
> 
> Im so sorry for all of these questions.. im just pretty confuzzled ;-;
> Sorry if im being annoying to anyone



youre not being annoying! i had questions too at the beginning
to answer your question: yes thats exactly what you do =]


----------



## Damniel

Bellrich said:


> Ok! Thank you so much! Thanks too @mopydream44 c:
> 
> Also, for the puzzles, by code it just means like a word right? Like if the answer was cat we would just type cat in place of "CODEHERE" in all caps?
> 
> Im so sorry for all of these questions.. im just pretty confuzzled ;-;
> Sorry if im being annoying to anyone


Correct so if the answer is cat, it would CAT at the end. And if it's cats are cute the code would be CATSARECUTE


----------



## cIementine

oooh, found #18


----------



## oath2order

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg advice - Jeremy



HAHAHAHAHA okay that's a good one.

oh zipper's in the banner again

can they bring back these


----------



## cIementine

and #16!


----------



## boujee

Just need 20 and I'm good


----------



## CuteYuYu

oath2order said:


> HAHAHAHAHA okay that's a good one.
> 
> oh zipper's in the banner again
> 
> can they bring back these



lool they had those before?
That's not terrifying at all c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ahh just one more and then I can get that precious Pika egg!


----------



## N a t

OMG This is hard, there's no way I'm gonna get a Pikachu egg xD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

AHH JUST FOUND EGG 9!!!


AHH I CAN GET MY PIKACHU EGG!!!!!!


----------



## Kotarou

are there 21 eggs available? i can only count 20 clues


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ahh this Pikachu egg is adorable. ;w;

Good job on the eggs this year!!!


Maybe I'll aim to get a Classic Easter egg because I doubt I'll find 6 more eggs XD


----------



## Damniel

I'm looking to trade my classic egg for a waluigi egg if any of you are interested.


----------



## cIementine

Kotarou said:


> are there 21 eggs available? i can only count 20 clues



wake up kotarou there's 1,963 eggs that's why zipper's always on top


----------



## Fhu

i got pika eggs!! so happy )


----------



## LambdaDelta

I just woke up and this is the easiest batch of clues yet by far

I was instantly able to figure out 3, even while being half-asleep still


----------



## Kotarou

pumpkins said:


> wake up kotarou there's 1,963 eggs that's why zipper's always on top



my bad  zipper's egg count was in my blind spot


----------



## LethalLulu

Makes me think that the eggs are available before the clues come out.  At least one /could/ be.


----------



## SharJoY

King Dad said:


> dang im stuck on five of them.



You only need 10 more for that unclaimed golden egg


----------



## PeeBraiin

11 minutes!!! Ready for that candy egg ^^


----------



## cIementine

darn, i have absolutely no idea where to go for 17, 19, and 20. i have ideas for 20 but i'm completely blank on the others.
good luck to everyone. perseverance is key!


----------



## LambdaDelta

update, 4

only missing the Clint Eastwood clue egg for this batch, and tbh I pay pretty much no attention whatsoever to American cinema/celebrity whatevers. so I'm probably not going to find that egg unless I just stumble onto its thread


----------



## Hermione Granger

tfw you're feeling distressed so you guess a random word and it's an actual egg


----------



## sej

Universaljellyfish said:


> 11 minutes!!! Ready for that candy egg ^^



I think only 3 clues are getting released now aren't they? It says 1pm for only 3 of them


----------



## Nightmares

Ahh only a couple more


----------



## TinyStarrable

So are the eggs hidden in certain forums? Are the egg icons somewhere on the page? Im a bit confused...


----------



## boujee

Finally got it.


----------



## Gracelia

LethalLulu said:


> Makes me think that the eggs are available before the clues come out.  At least one /could/ be.



jeremy said a while back that some eggs might glitch and give you two. one will be taken away in correction, so that's probably what happened


----------



## LethalLulu

Gracelia said:


> jeremy said a while back that some eggs might glitch and give you two. one will be taken away in correction, so that's probably what happened



Ahhh, that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Ayaya

I'm using the undercover theme so I don't have to see Zipper T. Bunny.


----------



## Bellrich

Are the eggs hidden just on the forums in general, stickied threads, or just member- made threads??


----------



## Gracelia

LethalLulu said:


> Ahhh, that makes a lot more sense.



yup! heres a quote incase (for anyone else to ref)



Jeremy said:


> If someone ends up getting more than one egg from the same clue, it's a glitch that happens very rarely and they will be removed later today.



new eggs in 4 minutes though : ( rip me stuck on so many


----------



## sej

Bellrich said:


> Are the eggs hidden just on the forums in general, stickied threads, or just member- made threads??



They could be anywhere.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bellrich said:


> Are the eggs hidden just on the forums in general, stickied threads, or just member- made threads??



any thread is fair game


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Gracelia said:


> jeremy said a while back that some eggs might glitch and give you two. one will be taken away in correction, so that's probably what happened



That happened to me. I got an extra egg and it was removed.


----------



## Damniel

AGoodluck


----------



## LethalLulu

Gracelia said:


> yup! heres a quote incase (for anyone else to ref)
> 
> 
> 
> new eggs in 4 minutes though : ( rip me stuck on so many



Ahhh, ok, thanks for the quote.


----------



## sej

I thought I had one of them, nope


----------



## cIementine

not a clue on these ones! lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'll be honest, I thought clue 21 said "cancer" at first


----------



## MopyDream44

Well I found most of the new clues and figured out a few from yesterday. Thinking about buying the candy egg, but I don't think I'll find enough to get both the candy and the dark egg. Wish me luck!


----------



## jiny

uhhh


----------



## piske

Welp, not sure on these ones! ;-;


----------



## Vizionari

Got egg 23, honestly was a wild guess lmao


----------



## Heyden

END MY PAIN 2 MORE


----------



## DaCoSim

DANG!!!! I soooooo thought I had one really quickly...


----------



## piske

I am assuming 24 and 25 will be pretty difficult too...? I'll wait to see what they are. Otherwise I might just call it and get a regular egg


----------



## Snowfell

#21 wasn't too bad


----------



## skarmoury

Omfg these batch of questions were the easiest by far. All my first guesses were right. ; v;
(Finally I can focus on my chemistry paper without having the recent clues bother me!)


----------



## Esphas

yum


----------



## jiny

I think I know #21 but idk where to find it


----------



## Lancelot

Thank you lord almighty Larry Page


----------



## Temari

I like searching for eggs around the forums, cause the puzzles are actually quite easy for me c:


----------



## sej

I found egg 22!


----------



## Mewmewmewm

OKAY TO BE FAIR I JUST STARTED BUT IVE ONLY FOUND ONE EGG SO FAR RIP
Why am i dumb tho (つД`)ノ


----------



## piske

skarmoury said:


> Omfg these batch of questions were the easiest by far. All my first guesses were right. ; v;
> (Finally I can focus on my chemistry paper without having the recent clues bother me!)



Haha oh man, I feel dumb! XD


----------



## HungryForCereal

im so officialy done with this egg hunt


----------



## Mokuren

I'm dead. 8 eggs - can't get the other ones


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh my god, I just found egg 19

clever hiding there staff


----------



## cIementine

pinelle said:


> Haha oh man, I feel dumb! XD



same, i'm practically frozen rn


----------



## Holla

Got all of the puzzle ones again. It's all the other ones that have me stumped urgh.


----------



## cornimer

I got #21, stumped on the others


----------



## Mercedes

I DID IT


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm like the only one that finds these hard. Last years were better cuz I got them


----------



## pipty

when does this end?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

> Egg 23	Mar 27 1:00 PM EDT	Puzzle	Electronic effigy.



I'm dumb and had to Google "effigy" to see what it means. LOL. I'll ponder this one for a while...


----------



## pipty

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm like the only one that finds these hard. Last years were better cuz I got them



Omg off topic but LOL at Dwight


----------



## Lancelot

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I'm dumb and had to Google "effigy" to see what it means. LOL. I'll ponder this one for a while...



Lmao me too. I legit had no clue what an effigy was


----------



## Chelsaurus

snoozit said:


> im so officialy done with this egg hunt



Please may I have 2 of your eggs then! I too am struggling! HAHA


----------



## sej

What??? 21 has to be that?? Ughh I give up. I'm waiting till the next batch lmao


----------



## Gracelia

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lmao me too. I legit had no clue what an effigy was



same! lol got it right after though struggling now


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Found one after flipping through some threads. K bye tbt see you next easter or never


----------



## Damniel

Chelsaurus said:


> Please may I have 2 of your eggs then! I too am struggling! HAHA



You can't find eggs, the ones were looking for that is.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Call me Daniel said:


> You can't find eggs, the ones were looking for that is.



What do you mean?


----------



## Damniel

Chelsaurus said:


> What do you mean?



Gift* I meant, you can't give someone the eggs you've collected.


----------



## N e s s

I want to collect 1 more egg and then just be done with it buying a sukura egg/regular egg. I'd probably sell the sakura egg later


----------



## Chelsaurus

DAMNIT!!! Maybe I'll do better next year when I know the forum better!


----------



## cIementine

I am very determined to complete this but also very struggled


----------



## Chelsaurus

I keep thinking OMG YES THATS THE ANSWER *types answer*........ *nothing happens* -_______-


----------



## boujee

Just one more


----------



## Holla

N e s s said:


> I want to collect 1 more egg and then just be done with it buying a sukura egg/regular egg. I'd probably sell the sakura egg later



2 more could get you a candy egg. I'm tempted to get it and possibly buy the Sakura egg from someone. If I can't find two more then I'll probably just buy a Sakura and Regular egg. And I'd sell the Regular egg as I have one from the past.


----------



## cIementine

Gamzee said:


> Just one more



_how 
_


----------



## cornimer

I also have no idea what an effigy is.


----------



## Damniel

Only need the last 2 eggs for a candy egg.


----------



## N e s s

Wow, right as I say that i'm going to buy a sukura/regular egg i manage to get enough to buy a candy egg. Cool!


----------



## Oblivia

Another reminder guys: please *DO NOT* discuss your guesses or post anything that might reveal a correct or incorrect answer.  If we think someone's doing this on purpose to aid other people in figuring out the puzzles or the egg locations it will result in a ban from the remainder of the event and a removal of any egg currency/collectibles already obtained.

Thanks, and sorry to be so harsh.


----------



## King Dorado

i know what 'effigy' means and i cant solve it.  the obvious answer to me aint the right open apparently.

also, when does this end??  will the non-gold eggs all restock?  i think these are pretty fundamental things that it would be nice to know...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm genuinely surprised how much people are struggling with the effigy puzzle


----------



## N e s s

Only 3 candy eggs left guys, find those eggs fast!


----------



## Fhu

i got 2 egg and i sold them so i can afford dark egg! )


----------



## Mimi Cheems

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm genuinely surprised how much people are struggling with the effigy puzzle



i know right


----------



## Chrystina

King Dad said:


> i know what 'effigy' means and i cant solve it.  the obvious answer to me aint the right open apparently.
> 
> also, when does this end??  will the non-gold eggs all restock?  i think these are pretty fundamental things that it would be nice to know...


agreed. the puzzles always get me. ):
& those are also things i would like to know.


N e s s said:


> Only 3 candy eggs left guys, find those eggs fast!


how can you tell?


----------



## King Dorado

will they restock candy?  it hasnt run out before...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

N e s s said:


> Only 3 candy eggs left guys, find those eggs fast!



Wow! When I bought mine a few hours ago, I think there were 20+ in the shop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexi said:


> how can you tell?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

Hover over the picture and it will tell you how many are available.


----------



## cornimer

Clue #22 is like what the heck


----------



## Skyfall

Justin or a mod, when does the hunt end?  I have no hope for the golden egg, obviously, but I might be able to find a few more eggs (hopefully) later tonight.  

Also, when does the egg shop close?  

Thank you!!!


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> Justin or a mod, when does the hunt end?  I have no hope for the golden egg, obviously, but I might be able to find a few more eggs (hopefully) later tonight.
> 
> Also, when does the egg shop close?
> 
> Thank you!!!



We don't have our exact ending times settled yet, working on getting that out to you guys soon. It's safe to expect it to still be running tonight though.


----------



## jiny

yeee i got #21


----------



## Chrystina

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Wow! When I bought mine a few hours ago, I think there were 20+ in the shop.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
> 
> Hover over the picture and it will tell you how many are available.



oh wow I never noticed the "stock" at the very bottom. thank you!


----------



## pipty

APPARENTLY my definition of an effigy is wrong


----------



## Skyfall

Justin said:


> We don't have our exact ending times settled yet, working on getting that out to you guys soon. It's safe to expect it to still be running tonight though.



Thank you!  (Off to do some IRL Easter events!)


----------



## cIementine

ooh i got #23


----------



## Nightmares

Wow I'm actually embarrassingly proud I've got 17 eggs xD


----------



## King Dorado

will candy egg restock? i dont believe its run out before..


----------



## Holla

Only one Candy egg left looks like I'm not gonna make it unless there's a restock...


----------



## ZetaFunction

Candy eggs are restocked, so there's plenty left


----------



## S-A-M

I just wish for a dark egg restock.


----------



## King Dorado

Lucanosa said:


> Candy eggs are restocked, so there's plenty left



ugh not many though.  so i hafta guess whether to get candy egg or wait for a dark egg restock that may or may not happen.  

gosh, seems like the people holding out for golden egg are gonna get shafted and have to buy tons of lower cost eggs...


----------



## Snowz

Will the Dark Egg be restocked at all? D:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Eggs will probs get restocked after event ends.


----------



## chocopug

Managed to find a few more eggs but now I'm stuck. There are some which seem so easy and I still can't figure them out, it's driving me insaneeeee.


----------



## HungryForCereal

am i the only who find that the candy and dark egg unappealing? like they should be the one that cost 6 eggs each and sakura and pika eggs should be the higher costing eggs.


----------



## gazea9r

Uh so it seems I'm late to the second to last set of clues ;0


----------



## pandapples

snoozit said:


> am i the only who find that the candy and dark egg unappealing? like they should be the one that cost 6 eggs each and sakura and pika eggs should be the higher costing eggs.



Nah I agree. Dark egg is slightly better than candy though


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Nightmares said:


> Wow I'm actually embarrassingly proud I've got 17 eggs xD



Don't be embarrassed; I think it's great! Some of these clues are really hard!


----------



## Nightmares

//prays for a Dark Egg restock


----------



## jiny

okay i know what an effigy is 
i just don't get what the answer to #23 is lol


----------



## Nightmares

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Don't be embarrassed; I think it's great! Some of these clues are really hard!



Aw haha thanks
And yeah, I agree


----------



## cIementine

now i just need 17, 19, and 20... hmmm.


----------



## King Dorado

Tom said:


> Eggs will probs get restocked after event ends.



you mean for tbt?  or after the clues come down shop stays open?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

snoozit said:


> am i the only who find that the candy and dark egg unappealing? like they should be the one that cost 6 eggs each and sakura and pika eggs should be the higher costing eggs.



I don't like the Dark Egg and even though I could have bought one and sold it for mad TBT, I wanted to get myself the ones I do like. I also don't like the Pika one because I'm not into Pokemon. The Candy Egg is "eh," but I bought it anyway because I don't know how I feel about it. I can always sell it later.


----------



## milkyi

are the dark eggs going to be restocked or nah?


----------



## HungryForCereal

80% of people now: is the dark egg gonna be restocked?


----------



## jiny

King Dad said:


> you mean for tbt?  or after the clues come down shop stays open?



im sure if you still have some eggs left you can buy some egg collectibles for eggs


----------



## cIementine

colleggtibles more like HELLeggtibles


----------



## Chris

Cherrii said:


> are the dark eggs going to be restocked or nah?



Unknown even to us at present. We're leaving it up to Jeremy to decide if more should be added.


----------



## Bellrich

Lol im listening to the temmie village theme song as i slowly pull my hair out in rage. It fits this atmosphere perfectly


----------



## Nightmares

Please Jeremy xD <33333


----------



## boujee

Finally got all of them. Woop woop


----------



## milkyi

jeremy pls i lub you!!! ;3;


----------



## cIementine

everyone sucking up to jer is great
he well take eggvantage of ur desperation and rejeggt ur attempts


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> everyone sucking up to jer is great
> he well take eggvantage of ur desperation and rejeggt ur attempts



the more everyone b*eggs*, the less he'll probably restock


----------



## sej

jer dont restock lol its funny


----------



## Hermione Granger

I hope the dark eggs due get restocked! To keep up with old hunt traditions where eggs were restocked periodically for all of us to actually have a good chance at getting. Before today not many of us had the chance to get a dark egg but now we do! A lil new Easter event eggs keepsake


----------



## kayleee

The only ones I can't figure out are 4, 5, 6, and 11, 12, and 23. wtf


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> the more everyone b*eggs*, the less he'll probably restock



oh megg od
just don't ask eggain guys and he might eggctually listen


----------



## N e s s

Man I need to try and get 3 more eggs, I totally want that regular egg.


----------



## sej

kayleee said:


> The only ones I can't figure out are 4, 5, 6, and 11, 12, and 23. wtf



I know right what even is 23


----------



## boujee

Tina said:


> Unknown even to us at present. We're leaving it up to Jeremy to decide if more should be added.










couldn't find one with a egg pun


----------



## jiny

I THOUGHT I HAD #23 SMH


----------



## Nightmares

I really wanna tell everyone what the answers are but I ain't getting banned xD

Good luck to those peeps still guessing ;D


----------



## sej

Like what is 21 I swear I have it what am I doing wrong


----------



## Han Solo

I thought 23 was the easiest omg.
I'm finally off work though so now I can actually look ;____;


----------



## Holla

I've known the answer to number 19 all morning but I finally found it!! ^_^ Just need one more for that Candy egg!


----------



## cIementine

all i need is 17,19, and 20 but i'm getting nowhere smh


----------



## c h i h a r u

finally caved in and bought an egg..... haha rip


----------



## Hermione Granger

im still trying to figure out 1, 4, and 5!


----------



## Fhu

these are very hard (


----------



## c h i h a r u

good luck to whoever is trying to win the golden egg ; o ;


----------



## p e p p e r

are the dark eggs going to be restocked??? I hope so


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

c h i h a r u said:


> finally caved in and bought an egg..... haha rip



It's the prettiest one, IMO.


----------



## LambdaDelta

c h i h a r u said:


> finally caved in and bought an egg..... haha rip



at least its second best egg


----------



## Greninja

i cant figure out 22!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I cannot find the new batches. Last time I said it I found a few, but not this time.


----------



## jiny

Thought I found #22 but I didn't 

I looked through so many threads :///


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh my god, I just found egg 10

my idea of it was right this whole time

and I guarantee people will be mad over it


----------



## Hermione Granger

LambdaDelta said:


> oh my god, I just found egg 10
> 
> my idea of it was right this whole time
> 
> and I guarantee people will be mad over it



my idea was right the whole time too
it just took a bit of searching to find the egg since it wasn't as obvious as i had hoped


----------



## DaCoSim

LambdaDelta said:


> oh my god, I just found egg 10
> 
> my idea of it was right this whole time
> 
> and I guarantee people will be mad over it



Yep! I was pissed too. I knew WHERE it was. Sneaky little $#!+$


----------



## Amilee

im back in the game


----------



## Chrystina

p e p p e r said:


> are the dark eggs going to be restocked??? I hope so



everyone is pretty much unsure atm..
I've heard both yes and no. ): 
I'm hopeful for there to be at least one more, probably after the last batch of clues come out.


----------



## sej

rip me i just need 2 more eggs


----------



## N e s s

Man I just need to find 3 more eggs but they're impossible to find this time!


----------



## Crash

can't wait for the last two, ahhhhhh​


----------



## milkyi

I need one more egg kms


----------



## jiny

LambdaDelta said:


> oh my god, I just found egg 10
> 
> my idea of it was right this whole time
> 
> and I guarantee people will be mad over it



omfg i have been trying to find that one but like i can't find it ??


----------



## cIementine

17 19 and 20 are still killing me. i'm this close to giving up


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> 17 19 and 20 are still killing me. i'm this close to giving up



I found 17 really easy


----------



## jiny

OH MY GOD I FOUND #10 ON ACCIDENT LOL


----------



## MopyDream44

Went do we have to cash our eggs by? I think I'm just about done trying to find these eggs.


----------



## cornimer

I'm racking my brain over #23 but UGH


----------



## milkyi

5, 11, 12, 14, 19 and 22 are killing me.


----------



## LambdaDelta

pumpkins said:


> 17 19 and 20 are still killing me. i'm this close to giving up



2 of these are extremely easy, you can do it


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> I found 17 really easy



what I've had the currency tab open for hours omg
i'm still guessing and even googling stuff smh

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> 2 of these are extremely easy, you can do it



GAHHHhhh


----------



## sej

LambdaDelta said:


> 2 of these are extremely easy, you can do it



2?? I only find 17 easy I have no clue what 19 and 20 are


----------



## Hermione Granger

for #21, at first i thought it was hard but after a few hours of not doing clues i came back to it and the answer came to me quickly


----------



## LambdaDelta

also ones left for me at this time are 2, 5, 11, 12, 14, 21, and 22

I have some ideas for about half of these, but nothing found yet


----------



## gazea9r

I've given up on my dreams of being an egg collector lol. Will try this again when the next set goes up.


----------



## cIementine

LambdaDelta said:


> also ones left for me at this time are 2, 5, 11, 12, 14, 21, and 22
> 
> I have some ideas for about half of these, but nothing found yet



11 was really hard for me, as was 22, but I believe in you lmao!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

MopyDream44 said:


> Went do we have to cash our eggs by? I think I'm just about done trying to find these eggs.



They haven't set a time yet, but probably late tonight or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Amilee

milkirue said:


> omfg i have been trying to find that one but like i can't find it ??



me too D: it seems so obvious but i cant find it


----------



## Greninja

i need 5, 6, 10, 11, 14, 20, and 22


----------



## DaCoSim

milkirue said:


> OH MY GOD I FOUND #10 ON ACCIDENT LOL



Wish I could find 10 by accident!!! It's the one that will be the death of me!!!!

Whoops. Nvm. 10 made me mad but I finally found it. Killing my brain over #14!!!


----------



## kikotoot

i know the answer to 16 but can't find the thread:'(


----------



## Adventure9

Just got a sakura egg! I don't think I can find anymore TuT 

There are some real doosies this year


----------



## Amilee

im still missing 4,5,10,14,21,22 &23


----------



## Chrystina

OMG. got #21.
decided to just stop thinking about it & took a break. came to me randomly like 10 mins after
yaaay.
now for 23 sigh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I got the two eggs I wanted so I'm pretty much giving up on finding any more than that


----------



## cIementine

oml I thought I found #19 but it was wrong smh


----------



## MopyDream44

I'm almost certain I know what #10 is about, but I'm having no luck. You know what mods, I'm NOT giving up. I will look through every page if I have to!!!!!


----------



## cIementine

finally got egg 19 when I was looking for egg 20! two more to go as of now lmao


----------



## Hermione Granger

currently only missing 1,4,5,8,11,14


----------



## Mokuren

Two more for sakura egg - where are you? T__T


----------



## Amilee

omg i got 21! that was a really nice puzzle


----------



## sej

Mokuren said:


> Two more for sakura egg - where are you? T__T



I know how you feel omg


----------



## cIementine

found #20! it's great what drinking water can refresh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

all I need is #17 why am I struggling

- - - Post Merge - - -

so angry that I just found #17 even though I entered the same answer but kind of differently? oml


----------



## mintellect

YESSS
I FINALLY HAVE ENOUGH EGGS TO GET A SAKURA EGG!!
...
NOW TO GET ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## sej

21 what the hell I have entered everything


----------



## Nightmares

If there's a Dark Egg restock I be it'll be while I'm asleep lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm missing #5, #8, #10, #11, #12, #14, #17, #20, #21, #22 and #23. I'm trying my best.


----------



## MrPicklez

I want an egg but I'm too lazy to look so rip


----------



## Amilee

i need a dark egg pls QQ i struggled so much to get my eggs xD


----------



## sej

21 ur killing me


----------



## Han Solo

I found like seven by randomly clicking places but now I'm stuck rip


----------



## Nightmares

I only found 1 by clicking random ****.....xD


----------



## Javocado

Look at all those people with 23 eggs. It's gonna be a slobberknocker!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Javocado said:


> Look at all those people with 23 eggs. It's gonna be a slobberknocker!



Ji m r oS S


----------



## Nightmares

Javocado said:


> Look at all those people with 23 eggs. It's gonna be a slobberknocker!



Wtf is a slobberknocker


----------



## LambdaDelta

I found #2

I was basically right in mindset this whole time, but I had to look from a slightly different angle than I was before


----------



## chocopug

I hope they restock dark eggs for those who want them!

Got the pika egg. I think that's it for me~!


----------



## Fhu

loking for cheap dark eggs because i dont have many money (


----------



## Mokuren

Egg 4,5,6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 14, 19, 21, 22, 23 where are you


----------



## jiny

I can't figure out #23 for the life of me


----------



## Alienfish

2015 i forgive you lol.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Moko said:


> 2015 i forgive you lol.



nah last year was WAY harder


----------



## Fhu

i wish you were aloud to hear answers (


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Fhu said:


> loking for cheap dark eggs because i dont have many money (



Please stop posting this all over the site. Several people have already told you that Dark Eggs cost _way_ more than 50 TBT.


----------



## Chelsaurus

JUST ONE MORE I have wasted my 1/2 days off work for this, I WILL accomplish a sakura egg!


----------



## Taj

I'm just about to start. Game on kids. Wait, I'm technically a kid (16)


----------



## CuteYuYu

The puzzles are alot easier than actually finding the eggs on threads..
Gosh I suck at finding eggs -w-


----------



## kikotoot

GOT THREE! probably just gonna by the easter egg


----------



## Fhu

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Please stop posting this all over the site. Several people have already told you that Dark Eggs cost _way_ more than 50 TBT.



oh sorry i upset you i didnt mean too sorry (

- - - Post Merge - - -

i foud=nd other egg! now i have 2 more to get pika to sell )


----------



## PeeBraiin

WANT THAT CANDY EGG


----------



## Fhu

found*


----------



## Alienfish

well got two of the eggs they were at least somewhat.. uh what to say.. reachable lol


----------



## Han Solo

CuteYuYu said:


> The puzzles are alot easier than actually finding the eggs on threads..
> Gosh I suck at finding eggs -w-



yesssssss
I knew all of the puzzles instantly minus 11. I still don't know that one lmao


----------



## Minni

I'm done lol. I have 2 eggs left is it possible to donate them?


----------



## sej




----------



## LambdaDelta

I hope one of the final clues is 2015 clue 10 levels of difficult


----------



## D i a

Han Solo said:


> yesssssss
> I knew all of the puzzles instantly minus 11. I still don't know that one lmao



I THOUGHT I POSTED WHEN I HADN'T
XDDD

Nice choice of icon there. *eyebrow wiggle*


----------



## Chelsaurus

kikotoot said:


> GOT THREE! probably just gonna by the easter egg



AIM HIGH! I thought that but do a bit of digging first before you buy  but I have finally got enough eggs for a good'n


----------



## CuteYuYu

Han Solo said:


> yesssssss
> I knew all of the puzzles instantly minus 11. I still don't know that one lmao



Ah #11, at first I was like whaaat, but it eventually hit me lol
The only puzzle I can't solve is 3 ;w;


----------



## Han Solo

D i a said:


> I THOUGHT I POSTED WHEN I HADN'T
> XDDD
> 
> Nice choice of icon there. *eyebrow wiggle*



HAHA I actually saw one of your posts earlier today and I was like OH IS THAT ME


----------



## CuteYuYu

D i a said:


> I THOUGHT I POSTED WHEN I HADN'T
> XDDD
> 
> Nice choice of icon there. *eyebrow wiggle*



LOL I thought you were talking to yourself!
well I thought Han Solo was talking to themself xD


----------



## Amilee

the only puzzle i cant solve is 23 :/


----------



## jiny

Amilee said:


> the only puzzle i cant solve is 23 :/



same


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Universaljellyfish said:


> WANT THAT CANDY EGG



Good luck! If I get the last two, I'll buy another Sakura Egg. Otherwise, I'll buy another Easter Egg. LOL


----------



## D i a

Han Solo said:


> HAHA I actually saw one of your posts earlier today and I was like OH IS THAT ME



LOL xD
How many eggs have you found? :3


----------



## Pokemanz

Those eggs are gonna be restocked, right? Hopefully so considering most people going after the Golden Egg will need something else to waste their eggs on. xD


----------



## Alienfish

oh well guess it's an all-nighter tonight hurrr hurrrr


----------



## Nightmares

Will I still be able to earn / buy eggs tomorrow? I've got to go real soon ;-;


----------



## Amilee

the shop music tho


----------



## Chrystina

Amilee said:


> the shop music tho



omfg scared the hell out of me.
thankfully it can just be closed lol. i could not deal.


----------



## cIementine

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Good luck! If I get the last two, I'll buy another Sakura Egg. Otherwise, I'll buy another Easter Egg. LOL



that's what I plan on doing too!


----------



## jiny

Amilee said:


> the shop music tho



i like it


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> that's what I plan on doing too!



Same


----------



## cIementine

milkirue said:


> i like it



it's definitely satanic, something zipper would enjoy


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Alexi said:


> omfg scared the hell out of me.
> thankfully it can just be closed lol. i could not deal.



It scared me, too! LOL


----------



## Nightmares

Anyone know the deadline to spend eggs??


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

pumpkins said:


> that's what I plan on doing too!



Good luck to us!


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> Anyone know the deadline to spend eggs??



I don't know, I'm spending mine tonight just in case


----------



## cIementine

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Good luck to us!



we can be potential-sakura-egg-depending-on-next-round buddies!


----------



## Mokuren

Finally I got my sakura and pika egg!


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> we can be potential-sakura-egg-depending-on-next-round buddies!



And me don't forget about me!


----------



## LethalLulu

I hope we can buy eggs after the event.

I mean like way after the event.  Like at least a few days.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Amilee said:


> the shop music tho



BUY NOW MAGIC ARMOR FROM MALO MART HYRULE BRANCH!

Best TP music


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> And me don't forget about me!



hahaha get lost
don't worry we can be the three musketeers


----------



## D i a

GOT EGG 22 BY ACCIDENT
woo! xD


----------



## Nightmares

Do you think I should spend my eggs now? I don't want them to be removed from the shop


----------



## MopyDream44

I....HATE.....#10


----------



## Han Solo

now that I'm actually thinking about 11 it's driving me nuts lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish

oh lookie i have 5 eggs already go mojo jojo!


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> Do you think I should spend my eggs now? I don't want them to be removed from the shop



Yeah buy me a sakuri egg or whatever they're called


----------



## Hermione Granger

Nightmares said:


> Do you think I should spend my eggs now? I don't want them to be removed from the shop



it was stated that it'll go on for at least tonight
however do whatever you want since regardless of what happens you'll be notified when the eggs will expire


----------



## BungoTheElf

MopyDream44 said:


> I....HATE.....#10



I sweeeeear I have the right idea for 10 but I just can't seem to find it anywhere in the area I think it's in


----------



## Nightmares

Hngh I spent my eggs lmao

Doubt I would have got a Dark Egg anyway xD

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Chris

Nightmares said:


> Anyone know the deadline to spend eggs??





Nightmares said:


> Do you think I should spend my eggs now? I don't want them to be removed from the shop



A deadline will be announced. We won't just remove them from the shop without warning.


----------



## Alienfish

mas 6.. hyuk hyuk this is going better than i thought


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Yeah buy me a sakuri egg or whatever they're called


sakura egg more like SINkura egg


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> sakura egg more like SINkura egg



Yeah ikr


----------



## Vizionari

Well, I caved and bought a sakura and pika egg :')


----------



## chocopug

OH MAN. I've been puzzling over #14 for ages, and I just found it... some place I'd already looked! I wonder how many more eggs I've missed that way -.- lol. Now I feel compelled to hunt for a couple more so I can buy one more regular egg... I can't escape the hunt ;~;


----------



## Hermione Granger

Nightmares said:


> Hngh I spent my eggs lmao
> 
> Doubt I would have got a Dark Egg anyway xD
> 
> Good luck everyone!!



less competition ;- )


----------



## Nightmares

Hermione Granger said:


> less competition ;- )



Haha yeah xD


----------



## sej

I can't wait to see who gets the golden egg lmao


----------



## PeeBraiin

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## King Dorado

ah man i'm stuck on # 6, 10, 12, 14, 19, and 22.  have ideas on almost all of them, just cant seem to turn them up.  

got all the puzzle clues though.  so there's... that.


----------



## Han Solo

omg the location to 22 lmao 
I never would have thought


----------



## Alienfish

*throws crisps* just cause i got like 6 of em im stuck lmao


----------



## Javocado

MALO MART HELL YES


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Sej said:


> I can't wait to see who gets the golden egg lmao



I was thinking the same thing. Less than 45 minutes to go until the final clues!


----------



## MopyDream44

lynn105 said:


> I sweeeeear I have the right idea for 10 but I just can't seem to find it anywhere in the area I think it's in



I'm now convinced #10 is not what I thought it was. I think I officially give up on that particular one sadly. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sej said:


> I can't wait to see who gets the golden egg lmao


My bet is in Tom, he surprisingly finds them fast.


----------



## strawberrywine

Can't wait to win and discard the golden egg :^)


----------



## Alienfish

White Claw said:


> Can't wait to win and discard the golden egg :^)



lol good luck !


----------



## uwuzumakii

I now have two Pikachu eggs, so I'm fine. I'll still look for eggs, but if I don't find anymore, I won't complain.


----------



## Amilee

omg got all the puzzles now yeeees


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

30 minutes, guys!!


----------



## Finnian

;^; I cannot find any b/c I am tired and stoopy.


----------



## Han Solo

Amilee said:


> omg got all the puzzles now yeeees



11 is still stumping me. I'll be happy if I can figure it out, I just need one more egg to buy the three I want ; w ;


----------



## Javocado

Easter Egg here I come


----------



## SensaiGallade

Urrgh I can't find them!


----------



## LethalLulu

What is the name of the song in the shop?


----------



## Chris

LethalLulu said:


> What is the name of the song in the shop?



Malo Mart. It's from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.


----------



## Javocado

LethalLulu said:


> What is the name of the song in the shop?



Malo Mart from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Only 16 Sakura Easter Eggs left in the shop!


----------



## LethalLulu

Tina said:


> Malo Mart. It's from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.



Ahhh, thank you so much.  All I knew was it was on my Itunes, and I wasn't spending 3 hours to figure it out xD


----------



## Araie

Ah man, I really hope I can get a candy egg.. by the way, the song in the shop is pretty awesome.


----------



## cheezyfries

yay! i'm two away from the candy egg, but i doubt i'll be able to get it haha, i'm so surprised that i managed to get some eggs.


----------



## aleshapie

WHhhhyyyyyy are there no more dark eggs? so so sad...


----------



## Chrystina

Get ready for the ridiculous amount of lag!


----------



## LethalLulu

Alexi said:


> Get ready for the ridiculous amount of lag!



Yehhh


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Alexi said:


> Get ready for the ridiculous amount of lag!



Aw, geez. And I thought it was bad at 11:30 yesterday morning! LOL. It's going to be insane!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alexi said:


> Get ready for the ridiculous amount of lag!



less than 12 minutes until literal hell, hooray!


----------



## King Dorado

anybody else frustrated that the eggs only turn up in the last place you look??


----------



## Araie

OH MY GOD. Look at the banner.. I hope it's not just me.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

10 minutes! Woo!


----------



## Meliara

::crossing my fingers one of these last clues is easy::


----------



## momiji345

evil bunny  It Made me jump hole cake it scrry the ghost out of me


----------



## LambdaDelta

I've scouted like 85% of the entire forums where the eggs could be I feel and I'm still missing quite a few

I can't wait for it to be revealed that once again I was in the correct thread(s) but just didn't see the egg


----------



## Oblivia

Don't refresh too much or I might not be able to post the last two clues!  The lag is real, yo.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

3Dewdrops said:


> ::crossing my fingers one of these last clues is easy::



You know they've saved the worst for last!


----------



## Jacob

good luck to the bros goin for gold


----------



## Finnian

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I don't understand any of the clues??
This is what I get for leaving the forums for like 7 months lmao.


----------



## seliph

Please for the love of god be easy I needa leave for the airport soon after 5 and my flight lands at 12 rip


----------



## Cosette22

Do you have to use the eggs you find on Easter Eggs or can you save them for something else?  I'm relatively new to Bell Tree and this is my first hunt of any kind


----------



## Amilee

i need three more eggs please brain work


----------



## LambdaDelta

Belle of Pripyat said:


> You know they've saved the worst for last!



last clue is just one word: impossible

egg is hidden in staff forums

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosette22 said:


> Do you have to use the eggs you find on Easter Eggs or can you save them for something else?  I'm relatively new to Bell Tree and this is my first hunt of any kind



they are permanently deleted if you don't spend them before they close the Easter shop


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Im new, so none of these referances make sense, i litteraly only found 2 eggs, the egg i got i traded a clover for :c
I hope the last 2 are easy, probably gonna make -100% sense to me though :l


----------



## chocopug

So the banner has switched to the creepy version (maybe because it's night here)... it's hard to concentrate on clues with that staring at you @____@


----------



## Amilee

WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

LOL @ the banner. Because that's not scary as hell.


----------



## seliph

THAT GIANT ZIPPER FACE TERRIFIED MEOH MY GOD


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh my god yes, the banners are back


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx

In celebration of hunt I have write a poem =)
Egg sweet loving on bed
Do not forego through my head
Easter is love and care family
Love thee

Make love for the bunny
As egg grow honey
Thirty and going
My cute little bunny =)


----------



## Araie

Why.. why did you guys have to bring out the creepy bunny?


----------



## King Dorado

I for one hope the last 2 clues are egg-scruciatingly difficult and take all night to solve!!!

(that way the members like me still behind maybe got a chance to catch up!)


----------



## LambdaDelta

xX.Big.Bang.Xx said:


> In celebration of hunt I have write a poem =)
> Egg sweet loving on bed
> Do not forego through my head
> Easter is love and care family
> Love thee
> 
> Make love for the bunny
> As egg grow honey
> Thirty and going
> My cute little bunny =)



this is the lewdest thing I've read today


----------



## Hermione Granger

King Dad said:


> I for one hope the last 2 clues are egg-scruciatingly difficult and take all night to solve!!!
> 
> (that way the members like me still behind maybe got a chance to catch up!)



did you mess up that pun on purpose


----------



## momiji345

3 bunny  or am i crazy ? The blue bunny was scrry


----------



## piske

Oh goodness the last 2...rip my chances to get 2 more eggs lol


----------



## FireNinja1

Found 25 already. 

Others were def a challenge but for some reason I found this one easy.


----------



## Taj

Ok Zipper scared me that time. Shivers


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

momiji345 said:


> 3 bunny  or am i crazy ? The blue bunny was scrry
> 
> View attachment 168130



That's 4 bunnies!


----------



## Araie

FireNinja1 said:


> Found 25 already.
> 
> Others were def a challenge but for some reason I found this one easy.



Congrats! It's probably going to take me 5 hours..


----------



## LambdaDelta

lol lag is so bad it's completely messing up the forum's layout on my end


----------



## Amilee

i dont get the last clues at all xD


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

pinelle said:


> Oh goodness the last 2...rip my chances to get 2 more eggs lol



That about sums it up.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also I'm positive I have a sub-zero chance of finding all at this point, so I just went and got some other eggs

will wait to spend the rest pending how many more I can(not) find


----------



## Han Solo

I just need one more so I can finally rest lmaoooo


----------



## piske

Heh, just got a regular egg and I'm calling it! XD good luck everybody!!! Can't wait to see the answers for the ones I missed tomorrow!


----------



## Meliara

3Dewdrops said:


> ::crossing my fingers one of these last clues is easy::



Whoever made clue #24- <3  <3  <3 !!!

Edit: double post


----------



## f11

I found 25, it gets easier when you know what omnipresent means...


----------



## LambdaDelta

actually thinking on it, I really should've gotten the candy egg over the pikachu egg

I like it much more, but I think the only reason i got Pikachu was because when i was thinking of what to buy if I forego/fail at the golden egg a while back, it was at a time when I figured I'd maybe only be able to get about 12 at the best. but now I had 17 at the time I purchased but that fact just slipped my mind and I purchased while having 17 eggs to spend on

shame I can't just sell back to the shop (even a partial refund would most likely be fine at this point for me with how many I still have), but ah well


----------



## Amilee

please tell me the sakura and dark eggs are going to be restocked qq


----------



## boujee

Got 25 but not 24


----------



## sej

Nooooo they're sold out :c


----------



## Cosette22

So they won't get more eggs in??


----------



## Oblivia

Amilee said:


> please tell me the sakura and dark eggs are going to be restocked qq



Sakura has been restocked.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Crys said:


> I found 25, it gets easier when you know what omnipresent means...



It's the second word I've had to Google today. I need to go back to school or read a book or something. LOL


----------



## MopyDream44

I went ahead and bought myself a Candy egg since the dark egg was sold out, and I'm not sure I will find 15 anyhoo. Maybe I'll find two more and grab up a Sakura egg.


----------



## Starmanfan

25 was easy. ALSO 


Now I just need one more to get a sakura/another chu egg


----------



## FleuraBelle

I'm just gonna give up on trying to get the candy egg lol! A sakura is good enough for me! I'm surprised nobody got the golden yet. o.o


----------



## Cosette22

When will my new egg show up?  What does it mean when it says " configuring pikachu egg"? On the shop page?


----------



## milkyi

FINALLY GOT MY 6TH EGG


----------



## FleuraBelle

AND THE NEGATIVE GIANT ZIPPER IS BACK
IM CRYING c'x


----------



## Amilee

Oblivia said:


> Sakura has been restocked.



thanks <3 i better buy one now xD


----------



## Chrystina

Nobody has claimed the golden egg yet.. 

idk I have an idea where 24 and 25 are but this lag zzzz
just patiently waiting & hoping for that dark egg restock <3


----------



## jiny

The banner terrified me. Wtf.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have no clue what these are so rip me


----------



## Amilee

ARE YOU KIDDING ME
i buy the sakura egg and then the dark egg gets a restock wtf 
just my luck


----------



## Jeremy

5 dark eggs were restocked. We'll add 5 more later tonight and 5 tomorrow!


----------



## chocopug

Got #25. I just wanna find one more now.

I was quickly hitting return on a PM notification to load it up in another window and Zipper's creepy face just flashed at me for an instant, I'm gonna have nightmares tonight now x_x


----------



## Amilee

ok gonna hunt those 3 eggs down


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

There's 2 Dark Eggs for sale in the shop!


----------



## kayleee

Got me dat dark egg yeee


----------



## aleshapie

Zipper has not assaulted me...yet...

But I think I have to toss in the towel, wave a white flag, whatever on the 3 that I cannot seem to get...CURSE YOU EGG HUNT!!


----------



## Hermione Granger

GOT A DARK EGG YES


----------



## Zane

cant believe it's been like half an hour since the last clues dropped and no one has the gold egg yet :0000

also nice to see demonic zipper make a return appearance


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'll be honest, I'm not even bothering looking for eggs atm really

the lag is just too horrid


----------



## pokedude729

How long do we have?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Belle of Pripyat said:


> There's 2 Dark Eggs for sale in the shop!


Rip me, look how many eggs I have.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

If I can't find these 2 eggs by 6:00, I'm throwing in the towel.


----------



## AquaStrudel

I want the Pikachu and Sakura Eggs but I'm not clever enough to get 12 of these clues (╥ω╥)


----------



## S-A-M

tfw u miss the dark eggs


----------



## Starmanfan

S-A-M said:


> tfw u miss the dark eggs



tfw you're only one egg away from golden wonders


----------



## chocopug

Awww yesss had a moment of genius and got #23 at last. How did I not guess that sooner?! 

And with that, I'm done. Good luck to all of you still hunting. Happy Easter!


----------



## LambdaDelta

actually thinking on it, does anyone know what the togepi egg is going for currently?


----------



## Hermione Granger

LambdaDelta said:


> actually thinking on it, does anyone know what the togepi egg is going for currently?



2.5k to 3k maybe


----------



## Damniel

Will trade my pet unicorn for egg #24


----------



## Bunnilla

Anyone willing to sell me one egg as in currency for 15 TBT? Not the colleggtible the currency


----------



## S-A-M

Starmanfan said:


> tfw you're only one egg away from golden wonders


im interested by it so I don't want it.


----------



## aleshapie

OMG...I figured out #25...but that #14 has me like this:


----------



## Justin

can one of you guys please just win already I've been sitting on my celebration launch deployment buttons for half an hour now waiting for the golden egg to be bought


----------



## Chris

ShayminSkies said:


> Anyone willing to sell me one egg as in currency for 15 TBT? Not the colleggtible the currency



The currency is not transferrable between accounts, sorry!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I think a second Sakura Egg is not meant to be.


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> can one of you guys please just win already I've been sitting on my celebration launch deployment buttons for half an hour now waiting for the golden egg to be bought



Listen to the man! I keep making a fool of myself in front of him gasping at massive Zipper heads or loud Malo Mart music while impatiently refreshing to see who will win!


----------



## Starmanfan

Justin said:


> can one of you guys please just win already I've been sitting on my celebration launch deployment buttons for half an hour now waiting for the golden egg to be bought



make the golden egg 24 eggs and the real battle begins


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> can one of you guys please just win already I've been sitting on my celebration launch deployment buttons for half an hour now waiting for the golden egg to be bought



if i can have the golden egg for 5 eggs then ok


Btw just found egg 6

What
Ok


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> Listen to the man! I keep making a fool of myself in front of him gasping at massive Zipper heads or loud Malo Mart music while impatiently refreshing to see who will win!



how do you feel supporting a nazi regime


----------



## Heyden

DIES ON 24


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> can one of you guys please just win already I've been sitting on my celebration launch deployment buttons for half an hour now waiting for the golden egg to be bought



send me 19 eggs and I'll help with that


----------



## oath2order

doughssant said:


> DIES ON 24



oooh what're you stuck on


----------



## Paperboy012305

C'mon Tom! Find the last egg already so you can buy and delete the golden egg.


----------



## Jacob4

egg 24 is impossible plz nerf


----------



## Heyden

oath2order said:


> oooh what're you stuck on



24


----------



## Starmanfan

F L a K e said:


> egg 24 is impossible plz nerf



egg 1-25 is impossible plz nerf


----------



## oath2order

doughssant said:


> 24



lol rip


----------



## Coach

I just bought my Pikachu egg! I got just what I wanted - A candy egg, A pikachu egg and a Sakura for my friend. Good luck getting the gold egg, everyone!


----------



## MopyDream44

Thinking about buying a regular egg and calling it. I did better than I thought I would for my first egg hunt, and I got my candy egg, which is the one I really wanted anyhoo. Happy Hunting everyone!


----------



## maowra

Ahh nowhere near getting all 25, but managed to buy my three pikachus :3


----------



## Alienfish

have fun, i wanted one egg and that was sakura this time


----------



## Lancelot

24 is killing me


----------



## cheezyfries

one away from the candy egg and i really don't want it to run out before i can get it aaa


----------



## Chrystina

omg all these people with 24 eggs and stuck on #24

INTENSE.
its not where i thought it would be so i have no idea.


----------



## Damniel

We demand another hint on 24.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I only found four eggs so far omg .-.


----------



## Justin

that moment when 2 people actually got #24 more than half an hour ago but nobody actually going for the gold egg can find it


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> that moment when 2 people actually got #24 more than half an hour ago but nobody actually going for the gold egg can find it


So, no one found #25 yet? (Must be harder than #10 from 2k15)


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

And that's me done. I was hoping for one egg, but I managed to get the candy egg and the sakura egg I really wanted. I'm really pleased with that  Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## cheezyfries

i got #1! i have ten eggs and want to make sure that i won't be able to get anything else before buying it, i would hate to get 5 more and not be able to get the dark egg lol, i'm so happy that i got a few of them haha


----------



## Hermione Granger

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, no one found #25 yet? (Must be harder than #10 from 2k15)



it seems that most of the people on the verge of winning did find it. they have not found #24 however


----------



## Lancelot

I legit want to cry over this clue x_x


----------



## Amilee

im crying


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I can't figure out number 24. *cries*


----------



## Vizionari

omg


----------



## Sgt.Groove

wait... time untio next clue drops? i thought there was only 25 eggs!?


----------



## Starmanfan

Vizionari said:


> omg



Not sure if post like, GIANT BUNNY
or both


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> that moment when 2 people actually got #24 more than half an hour ago but nobody actually going for the gold egg can find it



It was only the second one I thought I knew but evidently not, lol.  I thought I saw someone already posted he got all 25 but has not gone for the golden egg yet.


----------



## toadsworthy

everyone is worrying about 24 and I'm over here pleased I figured out 14 finally...... smh.... were the dark eggs restocked? did I miss that already


----------



## Alienfish

That electric effigy something.. 23? what the even if it ain't any of these two things x.x -bleeding eyes-


----------



## oath2order

Vizionari said:


> omg



Sie sind das Essen und wir sind die J?ger


----------



## Starmanfan

FINALLY GOT ANOTHER EGG SAKURA HERE I COME


----------



## Hermione Granger

toadsworthy said:


> everyone is worrying about 24 and I'm over here pleased I figured out 14 finally...... smh.... were the dark eggs restocked? did I miss that already



yes, but there'll be 5 more later on tonight and 5 more tomorrow


----------



## Chris

Darius-The-Fox said:


> wait... time untio next clue drops? i thought there was only 25 eggs!?



There are only twenty-five eggs, yes. The timer just hasn't been removed yet... but maybe you should watch it anyway.


----------



## aleshapie

OMG! #24 found! 

WHERE ARE YOU #14?!


----------



## PeeBraiin

Call me Daniel said:


> We demand another hint on 24.



T H I S


----------



## FireNinja1

I got 23. Honestly I think the answer doesn't make sense, I thought that my first guess is more accurate.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

@oath2order
Was ist das, das ist nicht gut :l

- - - Post Merge - - -

@oath2order
Was ist das, das ist nicht gut :l


----------



## MrPicklez

I will Paypal whoever gets the Golden Egg $50 if they post a video of themselves voiding it.

Do it.


----------



## Amilee

haha the timer :,D


----------



## Paperboy012305

Huh? Who won the gold egg?


----------



## oath2order

MrKisstoefur said:


> I will Paypal whoever gets the Golden Egg $50 if they post a video of themselves voiding it.
> 
> Do it.



remember the video i made

god


----------



## jiny

The golden egg is sold out!!! omfg


----------



## Chris

Congratulations Monkey D Luffy on obtaining the golden egg!!


----------



## Araie

Monkey D Luffy got the Golden Egg! Dang, nice job on the riddles and stuff. They seem impossible really.. well, some of them.
EDIT: Ah, got ninja'd.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Paperboy012305 said:


> Huh? Who won the gold egg?



Monkey D. Luffy


----------



## Seasons-Crossing

WHOOO SOMEONE FINALLY GOT IT


----------



## Lancelot

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH


DELETE IT NOW!


----------



## jiny

CONGRATS!!


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx

I am sad I did not win the golden maybe I am next year thank you for hosting. Justin.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH



Congrats!


----------



## Araie

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH



Congrats man! Enjoy the glory.


----------



## Coach

Lol I'm loving the new banner


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH



ok, now ENTERTAIN US


----------



## BungoTheElf

EGG FLOATIES WHAT


----------



## PeeBraiin

OMG IT'S RAINING EGGS YAAAAAAAS


----------



## piske

Eggs! All of the eggs!!!!!!! Congrats monkey d luffy!


----------



## oath2order

get this **** off my screen


----------



## Seasons-Crossing

whAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## Vizionari

CONGRATS LUFFY


----------



## Jacob

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH



WAY TO GO BEN


----------



## Lancelot

Well that was lucky, I was just randomly scrolling and I saw it 

Yay for randomly browsing everywhere to find random virtual eggs for all of the easter weekend instead of spending time with my family


----------



## Karminny

AHHH I WANT A DARK EGG


----------



## MrPicklez

These vibrant eggs are raining on my parade.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I gave up on getting number 24 and bought a second Easter Egg. Oh, well. At least I _did_ get one Sakura Egg, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> get this **** off my screen



"Deal with it nerds" - Justin


----------



## Alienfish

jeebus, congrats man on the egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh, congrats btw


----------



## King Dorado

congrats Monkey D. L.!!!


----------



## Peter

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH



congrats on winning!!


----------



## momiji345

who got the golden egg ?


----------



## Vizionari

Are these the omnipresent eggs


----------



## Seasons-Crossing

whAT IS HAPPENING HeLP M,E


----------



## SharJoY

Tina said:


> Congratulations Monkey D Luffy on obtaining the golden egg!!



Congratulations!


----------



## Witch

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAAAAAAHHHHH



Congrats!!


----------



## Licorice

the raining eggs are adorable


----------



## FleuraBelle

oath2order said:


> Sie sind das Essen und wir sind die J?ger



Attack on TheBellTree


----------



## BungoTheElf

CONNGRATS LUFFY


----------



## MardyBum

Congratulations Monkey.D.L. (/^_^)/


----------



## LambdaDelta

I have no raining eggs go me


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Well that was lucky, I was just randomly scrolling and I saw it
> 
> Yay for randomly browsing everywhere to find random virtual eggs for all of the easter weekend instead of spending time with my family



gg rng


----------



## Ploom

Daaaaaang! Sweet hunt guys ^_^ congrats to Luffy!


----------



## Amilee

now THESE are omnipresent eggs hahaha

congrats


----------



## Araie

Tina said:


> "Deal with it nerds" - Justin



Of course he would say that.


----------



## Trundle

gj Ben

PS you can disable the eggs using your adblocker plugin if you have one


----------



## Chrystina

Congrats!


----------



## LethalLulu

So close xD
Well hopefully thee black eggs restock so I can buy my own c:


----------



## toadsworthy

congratulationsssss! that is one eggcheivement well deserved


----------



## MopyDream44

I was a bit surprised by the floating eggs, but I figured that someone finally got the golden egg! Congratz Luffy. I have no idea how you did it!


----------



## LambdaDelta

nvm, I have raining eggs now, and



oath2order said:


> get this **** off my screen


----------



## MissLily123

Congratulations to Monkey D Luffy! Not only are you the King of the the Pirates (not yet but you will be!) you are the King of the Easter Egg Hunt!

Can't wait to see where that little sucker was


----------



## Murray

discard it xd


----------



## FleuraBelle

Aaaa this lag. But congrats Luffy! ^.^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Murray said:


> discard it xd


That's what i'm saying!


----------



## momiji345

Congratulations Monkey D Luffy


----------



## LambdaDelta

MissLily123 said:


> Congratulations to Monkey D Luffy! Not only are you the King of the the Pirates (not yet but you will be!)



not if it ends unfinished....


----------



## MissLily123

LambdaDelta said:


> not if it ends unfinished....





True, true :'D


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Now I see that this ends in a day, so I guess I shouldn't have been so hasty in giving up. I had fun, but the truth is, I'm tired of this. LOL


----------



## Minties

That's it Justin.

I kill one moose for every egg that falls on my screen.


----------



## CuteYuYu

Congrats Monkey D Luffy!

Btw is there an option to make these floating eggs stop lol


----------



## PeeBraiin

I FOUND EVER SINGLE CLUE. @MODS THAT WAS SO STRESSFUL. I LVOED IT PLS REDO THIS AGAIN SOMETIME


----------



## Lancelot

Now the question is what to do with the egg....


----------



## PandaNikita

Whoever made the 24th clue is literally Satan (*glares at *Justin**)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Now the question is what to do with the egg....


Its obvious. Discard it.


----------



## Hyoshido

I got what I wanted, so I'm a happy hap boy \o/


----------



## Taj

9 eggs! Getting closer to 15!

Also congratulations to Monkey D Luffy!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

There's going to be a bunch of easter egg yolk on my screen omg poor eggs. 

Congrats to Monkey


----------



## Heyden

*EGG 24 IS SATAN EGG I SKIMMED RIGHT THROUGH IT*


----------



## chocopug

Congrats Monkey!

omg the eggs I CAN'T SEE ANYTHING BUT EGGS


----------



## CuteYuYu

falling easter eggs + 4 creepy zippers
yey


----------



## sej

Omg yes I found another egg!! Turns out, I had 21 right all along, I just spelt it wrong ;-;


----------



## Coach

StarryWolf sent me this and wanted me to post it

http://captiongenerator.com/83130/THE-GOLDEN-EGG

They said there are a few mistakes

Have fun


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Congrats Monkey Ben. Enjoy the game, next year I'm getting another one for sure.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

What a fun event! Congrats to the person who got the gold egg!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I FOUND IT. But stupid me bought an Easter Egg, like, 20 minutes ago instead of waiting. GAHHH! LOL

It's my own fault. I'm not really mad.


----------



## ZetaFunction

What the flying _[bleep]_

I have a headache so when I seen the flying eggs and Zipper banner I thought I passed out

Congrats to Monkey on the golden egg though!


----------



## LethalLulu

Any news if the black easter egg might be restocked or not?


----------



## Horus

THIS COULD HAVE BEEN A NIGHT THEEEEEMEEEEEEE


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

LethalLulu said:


> Any news if the black easter egg might be restocked or not?



I think 5 more later tonight and 5 tomorrow.


----------



## Bowie

Congratulations, Monkey! Glad we have a legitimate winner this year. I decided not to participate but it was a lot of fun watching everybody!


----------



## Lancelot

I may or may not have deleted it cause I got told to by said someone


----------



## LethalLulu

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I think 5 more later tonight and 5 tomorrow.



That'd be rad.


----------



## Vizionari

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I may or may not have deleted it cause I got told to by said someone



did you record it


----------



## Lancelot

Vizionari said:


> did you record it



No cause Im not that smart
whydidntIrecorditFML


----------



## jiny

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I may or may not have deleted it cause I got told to by said someone



What


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Bowie said:


> Congratulations, Monkey! Glad we have a legitimate winner this year. I decided not to participate but it was a lot of fun watching everybody!



There's still 26 hours left if you want to go earn yourself some eggs now.


----------



## momiji345

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I may or may not have deleted it cause I got told to by said someone



lol all the trouble to get a egg and you  deleted .XD Am so jelly of you


----------



## CuteYuYu

omfg I could've sworn I saw zipper move/twitch


----------



## Pokemanz

So since the egg is gone can the raining eggs stop now?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I may or may not have deleted it cause I got told to by said someone


Talking about me?


----------



## Starmanfan

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I may or may not have deleted it cause I got told to by said someone



Pics and Vids or it didn't happen

and no oath2order fakenessss

also inb4 $50 paypal person persuaded him


----------



## Bowie

Belle of Pripyat said:


> There's still 26 hours left if you want to go earn yourself some eggs now.



Nah, it's okay. I kinda wanted the dark egg, but I think this event is something that requires a lot of motivation to go along with, and I'm not an incredibly motivated person. Congratulations on all your eggs, though! Awesome!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

rip golden egg


----------



## Chris

Pokemanz said:


> So since the egg is gone can the raining eggs stop now?



It started raining eggs _because_ someone got the egg. Direct complaints to Monkey D Luffy, thanks.


----------



## momiji345

Starmanfan said:


> Pics and Vids or it didn't happen
> 
> and no oath2order fakenessss
> 
> also inb4 $50 paypal person persuaded him



I got it cover   I took a screen shot


----------



## PeeBraiin

Tina said:


> It started raining eggs _because_ someone got the egg. Direct complaints to Monkey D Luffy, thanks.



LMAO TINA PLS


----------



## Starmanfan

Tina said:


> It started raining eggs _because_ someone got the egg. Direct complaints to Monkey D Luffy, thanks.



Really wished you said 



			
				Tina said:
			
		

> TAKE IT TO THE COMPLAINTS DEPARTMENT http://imgur.com/Ldh6cgi.png


----------



## Jake

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I may or may not have deleted it cause I got told to by said someone



That's funny bcos I have friends in high places and they know the TRUTH


----------



## poutysprout

Hoping to solve four more, but I guess I could be happy solving one more..


----------



## Pokemanz

Tina said:


> It started raining eggs _because_ someone got the egg. Direct complaints to Monkey D Luffy, thanks.



SHOWER HIM WITH EGGS INSTEAD


----------



## Trundle

yeah he actually deleted the egg LOL


----------



## PandaNikita

So can we start the petition for a *Breakfast Colleggtible Collection*?

*@Thunder*

SIGN HERE (petition link)


----------



## piichinu

I think I'm gonna get a classic


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Looks like luffy got the one piece in the end...


----------



## toadsworthy

oh dang candy eggs are sold out too.... are those getting restocked too?


----------



## Beccy

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Looks like luffy got the one piece in the end...



Then possibly deleted it. He said he did.


----------



## Oblivia

toadsworthy said:


> oh dang candy eggs are sold out too.... are those getting restocked too?



Yes.  Both the Candy and Dark Eggs will be restocked tonight and tomorrow, though the quantities will be limited.


----------



## Cress

I feel like one of them is in Zipper's eye in one of the banners tbh


----------



## Starmanfan

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I feel like one of them is in Zipper's eye in one of the banners tbh



Trust me, I've checked.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Damn these eggs look tight


----------



## LambdaDelta

these eggs lag me up so badly I can type stuff and just watch it play catch up for actually displaying it


----------



## Han Solo

why does zipper have a terminator eye going on, who did this


----------



## EtchaSketch

Wow
Next year can we give the golden to someone that won't trash it?


----------



## PeeBraiin

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Damn these eggs look tight



Amazing


----------



## Trundle

EtchaSketch said:


> Wow
> Next year can we give the golden to someone that won't trash it?



Yeah as long as you can actually win the egg hunt, do whatever you want with it. ;-)


----------



## Cress

EtchaSketch said:


> Wow
> Next year can we give the golden to someone that won't trash it?



It's tradition, you can't win the egg and NOT toss it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

EtchaSketch said:


> Wow
> Next year can we give the golden to someone that won't trash it?



no, TRADITION MUST BE UPHELD


----------



## toadsworthy

omg, I just need one more egg, and I will be happy with my life


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's tradition, you can't win the egg and NOT toss it.



Iirc I gave it away, Oath pretended to toss it, and Luffy probably hid it.


----------



## Trundle

yeah, jenn still has one


----------



## LambdaDelta

the next person to win should stream golden egg deletion live


----------



## Jacob

next year ill win and actually toss it as it should be


----------



## Hermione Granger

tfw i want sakura egg but 4 more clues


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> the next person to win should stream golden egg deletion live



watch as its me and you all get to witness a powerpoint slideshow that skips the deletion process


----------



## Lancelot

EtchaSketch said:


> Wow
> Next year can we give the golden to someone that won't trash it?



But Im a stickler for tradition


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LambdaDelta said:


> the next person to win should stream golden egg deletion live



Convince staff to give me the answers to next year's and I'll stream it live on Twitch.


----------



## toadsworthy

I dont think I will be on point enough to get that dark egg, so I cashed in for a candy while I still could


----------



## raeyoung

I had fun!


----------



## Karminny

*casually waits for dark egg to be restocked*


----------



## PandaNikita

Tom said:


> Convince staff to give me the answers to next year's and I'll stream it live on Twitch.



Just win the egg next year, make an ebay auction and see whose willing to bid the most for you to not trash it


----------



## Gracelia

Karminny said:


> *casually waits for dark egg to be restocked*



wishing i did this before spending the rest of my eggs cri lol


----------



## AquaStrudel

I just need one... more... egg...


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I need 4 more... blargh, i wish i wasnt an idiot... (yet im a manager :l)


----------



## Heyden

BLACK EGGLSS DIE JUSTIN


----------



## BungoTheElf

JUST NEED TWO MORE EGGS GGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## oath2order

lynn105 said:


> JUST NEED TWO MORE EGGS GGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH



oooh whatcha getting


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats Monkey D Luffy!!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

oath2order said:


> oooh whatcha getting



dark egg when the time comes 
I have spent all day and most of the spare time yesterday that I had looking for eggs with a miserable cold and I will scream if I miss out on it


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm done searching for eggs.... time to celebrate the end with chicken nuggets


----------



## Chrystina

toadsworthy said:


> I'm done searching for eggs.... time to celebrate the end with chicken nuggets



Lol. Cruel

nice line up w/ colors btw!


----------



## kikotoot

got 21 and bought a classic easter egg cuz i have no hope with getting three more


----------



## Taj

hmmm should I try to get 5 more for the dark egg or cash in on the candy egg? Decisions decisions... can somebody halp me on this? Also #12 is legit trolling me


----------



## toadsworthy

Alexi said:


> Lol. Cruel
> 
> nice line up w/ colors btw!



Thanks  I might trade to put pokemon eggs on either end..... but idk! I def will forever keep that pikachu egg though, I also may need to use the candy egg as a bargaining chip to get my Green Balloon


----------



## Araie

Man, I just need one more, but I can't seem to find a single one..


----------



## Taj

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> (or possibly outside the forum)



Wait what. JUSTIN!


----------



## BetaChorale

Shoot I still only have three eggs :/ All I want is a pikachu egg and i'll be happy -sigh-


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found #25, and I GET IT!!! Ahahahaa!!! Now to find 2 more. (My brain can't take it anymore)


----------



## Araie

Yes! Got egg 19! I'm gonna get myself a sakura egg and be done for today. Good luck to everyone that will be hunting!


----------



## Damniel

FOUND THE LAST EGG. DONE.


----------



## Snowz

At what time will 5 more Dark Eggs be added?


----------



## Skyfall

I've found 6 eggs!  I know, compared to most of you it's not much of an accomplishment, but... took me 2 days!  Now I get to actually buy a new egg from the store (and not off of someone else!!!)  So happy.


----------



## romancement

Ugh I'm stuck on two of the earlier ones, 10 and 11. It's worse because I think they were easy for others =_=


----------



## Paperboy012305

Found another, must have been from #23.


----------



## Taj

And I finally get egg 1 lol. But hey, halfway done!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Darn it, I thought I found the egg for #11. Turned out someone PM'd me about helping with this.


----------



## Halloqueen

Awh man, wanted to get a Candy Egg but didn't know they were going to run out. Darn.


----------



## Damniel

Paperboy012305 said:


> Darn it, I thought I found the egg for #11. Turned out someone PM'd me about helping with this.



Someone helped you?


----------



## Taj

You guys are straight nasty when I looked up what a chuna was: nsfw kids
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Chuna

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Darn it, I thought I found the egg for #11. Turned out someone PM'd me about helping with this.



yeaaah I agree with Call Me Daniel I thought we couldn't have teams


----------



## Paperboy012305

Call me Daniel said:


> Someone helped you?


Well, its about exchanging clues. I told him it was against the rules. He seems desperate to find another egg as I believe he PM'd a lot of users here.


----------



## MardyBum

neester14 said:


> You guys are straight nasty when I looked up what a chuna was: nsfw kids
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Chuna
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeaaah I agree with Call Me Daniel I thought we couldn't have teams



Hahahhaa thr chuna definition! XD


----------



## Crash

damn, just need to find these last two eggs so i can get dat candy egg & my lineup will be done. (if they restock, if they dont i will flip a table tbh)​


----------



## cornimer

I'm all done hunting, at least I found 10 eggs!  Can't wait to see where the rest were. This was a great event!


----------



## Halloqueen

Crash said:


> damn, just need to find these last two eggs so i can get dat candy egg & my lineup will be done. (if they restock, if they dont i will flip a table tbh)​


We can hope. It's the one I want the most (behind the Dark one I originally wanted because I'm too dumb for the remaining answers). If it comes down to it I'll just get a Pikachu and call it a day.


----------



## Skyfall

The thing is, I know from past experience that I will be banging my head on the table once the answers are revealed.  

There have been so many times I was on the exact page and just didn't see it OR was super super close.  

That's ok.  I managed to get an egg, so I'm happy.  It's just gravy from this point onward...


----------



## BetaChorale

I found two more  one more to six!


----------



## Torts McGorts

Took a little forum break, but couldn't pass up a good egg hunt. Just need one more! (Or maybe three...)


----------



## Halloqueen

Skyfall said:


> The thing is, I know from past experience that I will be banging my head on the table once the answers are revealed.
> 
> There have been so many times I was on the exact page and just didn't see it OR was super super close.
> 
> That's ok.  I managed to get an egg, so I'm happy.  It's just gravy from this point onward...


I feel like I probably passed some up that I could have gotten because I was just looking for eggs when apparently some of them are links. Hopefully they're just things I just didn't consider or it'll suck to find out.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

I just need one more freaking egg so I can get a Pikachu/Sakura egg and be happy with my life. T.T
#12 is annoying me so much, I think I'm going nuts. I keep running back to the same (wrong) places looking for it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found #22. You know what that means?

*I GET THE DARK EGG!!!!!*

*And after all that...*


----------



## BetaChorale

Does it count as cheating if I'm complaining to my mom about the clues and how frustrated I am and _she kinda tells me an answer, but accidentally_

YAY PIKACHU


----------



## jiny

yess the eggs have stopped falling


----------



## Paperboy012305

milkirue said:


> yess the eggs have stopped falling


Wasn't that an eggnoying eggsperience?


----------



## Taj

When those eggs WERE falling there shouldve been like a 0.0001% chance where a golden egg falls and you could click on it and it's all sunshine and rainbows but NO. THANKS JUSTIN


----------



## poutysprout

10, 11 and 24... Need to solve at least two of these three.

It's so frustrating to see people saying these ones are easy when I am so stumped by them.


----------



## Taj

poutysprout said:


> 10, 11 and 24... Need to solve at least two of these three.
> 
> It's so frustrating to see people saying these ones are easy when I am so stumped by them.



add 12 and you have my rage face right now


----------



## Halloqueen

poutysprout said:


> 10, 11 and 24... Need to solve at least two of these three.
> 
> It's so frustrating to see people saying these ones are easy when I am so stumped by them.


Those are among the ones I've been hung up on too. No idea. Looked in multiple places and just wrong at every turn.


----------



## Skyfall

So I decided to take a break from this hunt, poked around on some threads to just post and relax... and I found an egg!  OMG.  Really?!?


----------



## poutysprout

Skyfall said:


> So I decided to take a break from this hunt, poked around on some threads to just post and relax... and I found an egg!  OMG.  Really?!?



Ahh. I wish that would happen for me!


----------



## Starmanfan

Paperboy012305 said:


> I found #22. You know what that means?
> 
> *I GET THE DARK EGG!!!!!*
> 
> *And after all that...*
> View attachment 168145



unless in the event you aren't able to catch a restock


----------



## Paperboy012305

Starmanfan said:


> unless in the event you aren't able to catch a restock


Didn't they say there was going to be anther restock tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## Starmanfan

Paperboy012305 said:


> Didn't they say there was going to be anther restock tonight and tomorrow?



at least 18 others have 15+ eggs. SO depending on restock amount and time you might miss out


----------



## Paperboy012305

Starmanfan said:


> at least 18 others have 15+ eggs. SO depending on restock amount and time you might miss out


Oh gosh I hope I get one.


----------



## Damniel

FerahL said:


> Does it count as cheating if I'm complaining to my mom about the clues and how frustrated I am and _she kinda tells me an answer, but accidentally_
> 
> YAY PIKACHU



I think the point of no help is so that multiple members tag team and get the eggs at the same time for profit. Unless your mom is really cool has a TBT account, I think it's fine.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Buying all 25 answers - 500TBT!

Lol.  

Don't hurt me, mods.


----------



## MrPicklez

Someone buy me an egg, fam


----------



## MardyBum

Need 2 more eggs for Sakura Egg...i can't find more answers ,.,


----------



## X2k5a7y

I managed to find 6. I got what I wanted. Got 4 of the puzzle ones. They were pretty easy, when I actually thought about them a min.


----------



## Karminny

Is there a time that the dark eggs are gonna be released? Those are my aesthetic


----------



## MardyBum

Sakura eggs gone!  NOOOOOOOO! ,.,


----------



## Twix

cry i thought they'd be restocked now but nope


----------



## Torts McGorts

They were just restocked.


----------



## glow

they restocked them tho?


----------



## Damniel

Anyone want to trade my candy egg for a togepi egg?


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

I just found 17 and I'm beating myself over the head for not getting it sooner. At least the Pikachu egg is mine now.


----------



## Karminny

Call me Daniel said:


> Anyone want to trade my candy egg for a togepi egg?



damn daniel, back at it again w the constant egg trading


----------



## Hermione Granger

were togepi eggs always so popular or did their popularity suddenly inflate


----------



## D i a

HAHAHA EGG 25 YOU SON OF A GUN, YOU xP


----------



## AquaStrudel

*cries because i need one more egg for pikachu*


----------



## Paperboy012305

I missed the Dark Egg! I won't give up, though.


----------



## Halloqueen

Oh god I didn't expect the restock so soon and got some food. I should have snagged the candy egg when I had the chance.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Paperboy012305 said:


> I missed the Dark Egg! I won't give up, though.



they didn't get restocked yet for the night


----------



## Paperboy012305

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Oh god I didn't expect the restock so soon and got some food. I should have snagged the candy egg when I had the chance.


Aww man, so should I. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hermione Granger said:


> they didn't get restocked yet for the night


Oh! Well then, I'll watch the shop like a hawk!


----------



## Vizionari

I hope to grab one more Sakura egg or something. Just need to find two more 

rip my chances of owning a dark egg tho


----------



## Karminny

I just really want the dark egg omg

whens it getting restocked?


----------



## Araie

Karminny said:


> I just really want the dark egg omg
> 
> whens it getting restocked?



Sometime tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Ayaya

omg I found one by accident


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

OMFG I FINALLY GET 1


----------



## N a t

This is harder than I thought, or I'm just really dumb. I've only gotten 3 eggs and they were all from the puzzles ;0; I just want a Pikachu egg...


----------



## Snowz

The egg hunt this year was a lot of fun! Thank you to the staff, and I'm excited for next year's! Hope you all have a great Easter!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I just found egg 7 and it made no sense to me


----------



## Ayaya

Ok I have no idea what #4 is


----------



## MardyBum

I feel like the puzzles are easier this time

Puzzle #3 tho -.-


----------



## N a t

GOOD GOD I FINALLY FOUND A 4TH EGG


----------



## AquaStrudel

*I THINK I'M GOING INSANE HELP*


----------



## N a t

AHHH ANOTHER. I'M SUDDENLY ON A ROLL YAY!


----------



## Paperboy012305

C'mon! This boy made of paper (Not really) wants an egg restock!!!


----------



## N a t

Somehow I've managed to grow more intelligent in a few hours, and I'm finding dem eggs >.<


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I hate these riddles


----------



## N a t

I'm sho happeh I got me egg, but I'd love to keep doing well and get what's still available. This has been tough, and it's my first egg hunt since I didn't participate in last year's :l


----------



## Araie

Man, I know what egg 20 is but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to answer it..


----------



## BungoTheElf

GggGgGgGGGGGGGGOT EGG 1N IM READY FOR RESTOCK PLS


----------



## Paperboy012305

Candy Easter Egg is restocked.

And so is the Dark Easter Egg, which I just got.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Araie said:


> Man, I know what egg 20 is but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to answer it..


It's a clue so you have to find an egg

- - - Post Merge - - -

DARK EASTER EGG GETTTTTT


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mission accomplished! The egg hunt *(for me)* is officially over. Phew, that was eggxausting, but its over for me now.


----------



## Araie

lynn105 said:


> It's a clue so you have to find an egg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DARK EASTER EGG GETTTTTT



I know, but.. ah, I think I'll just have to look some more.


----------



## Paperboy012305

lynn105 said:


> It's a clue so you have to find an egg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DARK EASTER EGG GETTTTTT


*SAME BROTHA!!!!*


----------



## Karminny

I GOT THE DARK EGG BLESS


----------



## Paperboy012305

Karminny said:


> I GOT THE DARK EGG BLESS


Eggcelent!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DAMNIT one more

EDIT: you sneaky people


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hmm, shouldn't there be a thread about users that have the Dark Egg in the basement. Called "Team Dark Easter Egg"?


----------



## BungoTheElf

Paperboy012305 said:


> *SAME BROTHA!!!!*





Karminny said:


> I GOT THE DARK EGG BLESS


DARK EG SQUAD



Araie said:


> I know, but.. ah, I think I'll just have to look some more.



It's not too hard! Just try to connect things together and you'll get it gl with your search :D


----------



## Twix

Can't believe I missed the restock for the dark egg </3 how did you know it happened?!


----------



## S-A-M

Dang i missed the restock


----------



## Paperboy012305

mayoraydin said:


> Can't believe I missed the restock for the dark egg </3 how did you know it happened?!


1 word. Refreshing.


----------



## Araie

lynn105 said:


> DARK EG SQUAD
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too hard! Just try to connect things together and you'll get it gl with your search :D



Thanks!


----------



## Halloqueen

Disappointed that I couldn't figure out 4 more to get the Dark egg, but the Candy egg looks great too. This was fun.


----------



## Chrystina

mayoraydin said:


> Can't believe I missed the restock for the dark egg </3 how did you know it happened?!


....


Paperboy012305 said:


> 1 word. Refreshing.



^

Pretty much. People be cray about restocks and refresh the shop every minute (guilty)

grats to those who got them!


----------



## kayleee

Okay I honestly still can't get 3, 4, 5, 11, 12, 23, and 24 I've looked freakin everywhere I'm dying


----------



## N a t

Just thought of something, because it kills me when I will never know the answer to riddles and the like. When this hunt is over will the answers be posted? I just gotta know the answers!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I would go for a Sakura Egg, but I will be eggxausted eggain by the clues. So i'll deal with the Dark Egg.

This was a fun event. Thank you Staff for this, I shell love to do it again next year. Good luck to the rest!


----------



## p e p p e r

ahhhh I missed the dark egg again


----------



## MardyBum

I gave up lol


----------



## N a t

I'm never even gonna attempt the dark egg. Just leave the smaller eggs to me. Next on my list is the Sakura >.>


----------



## Minties

Call me Daniel said:


> Anyone want to trade my candy egg for a togepi egg?



Good try mate.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I think I got #3? When I redeemed the egg it doesn't say which number


----------



## Araie

I give up on 20.. ah, all the rest of these are killing me.


----------



## Chrystina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think I got #3? When I redeemed the egg it doesn't say which number



It should in the PM o.o
like EGG_# then a bunch of other numbers/code after


----------



## Zanessa

I got the last candy egg I am the real winner


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Alexi said:


> It should in the PM o.o
> like EGG_# then a bunch of other numbers/code after



Hmm it just say I redeemed "."


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now that I got my Dark Egg, I can sleep soundly and happy now. Peace!


----------



## cheezyfries

idk how i did it but i found #12 on accident and i'd found the answer to #17 earlier, i just didn't try other variations of it!


----------



## Damniel

Minties said:


> Good try mate.



One can dream Minties, one can dream.


----------



## Heyden

Dark Eggs Restocked


----------



## S-A-M

Holy crap I just got it.


----------



## petaru

Oh what cute eggs! What do you do with collectibles anyways?

Sweet, I solved two of them!! :3


----------



## Skyfall

Who banned you zipper?  What did you do?


----------



## skarmoury

I'm very disappointed it's a Pikachu egg this year. How about my needs? How about a skarmory egg? 
(just kidding lmao, these clues were really hard and there's one more I can't solve agh!)

Question, do the egg currencies retain next year (for example, you have an extra egg from this year's, does it carry over to next year)? Just curious, but I'm guessing no. o:
Also is there a prize for getting all clues or nah? Wasn't there that bunny token collectible a few years ago?


----------



## kayleee

I literally need to solve one more to get a pikachu or Sakura egg hooooly crap


----------



## N a t

I uh just re-read the main post and answered my own question. :l


----------



## Zanessa

I just had a really good streak of finding eggs bless up

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls dark eggs restock pls


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

About to just rage quit and buy a candy egg, but I will wait until the last possible moment because I REALLY want a dark egg... gotta keep guessing on these and hopefully get the last 5 I need. =[


----------



## pandapples

Happy with my line-up. Thanks for the egg hunt~


----------



## Hulaette

Nothing happens when I type in the url CODEHERE? I type a word all in caps with the answer I think it may be but nothing happens? Am I supposed to get a notification?


----------



## Vizionari

ayy found #19


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hulavuta said:


> Nothing happens when I type in the url CODEHERE? I type a word all in caps with the answer I think it may be but nothing happens? Am I supposed to get a notification?



Nothing will happen if it's not the right answer, if it is the right answer it will redirect you and you'll get a message saying you earned an egg.


----------



## Hulaette

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Nothing will happen if it's not the right answer, if it is the right answer it will redirect you and you'll get a message saying you earned an egg.



OH MY GOSH I FOUND AN EGG! NOW I FINALLY UNDERSTAND HOW THIS WORKS! THANKS KAYDEE!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Are we gunna get a restock on the candy eggs? I was JUST about to buy one. =[


----------



## Hulaette

I need 2 more eggs to buy that Pikachu Egg! I hope the candy egg will restock later.


----------



## Temari

petaru said:


> Oh what cute eggs! What do you do with collectibles anyways?
> 
> Sweet, I solved two of them!! :3



Nothing.

Nah I jk, you can trade them, gift them, sell them for more TBT etccc


----------



## Finnian

I found a cool 4 eggs and was able to get a normal egg.
Heck yeah.


----------



## tae

i can't wait until the search and started thread functions are back.


----------



## Heyden

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Are we gunna get a restock on the candy eggs? I was JUST about to buy one. =[



just be patient, jubs can't be that evil to stop now D;


----------



## Javocado

taesaek said:


> i can't wait until the search and started thread functions are back.



I agree. I am helpless without "New Posts" to guide me around.


----------



## sej

I can get like 10 more eggs but I won't lol


----------



## N a t

Omg I'll just be glad if I can get a normal Easter egg at this rate. I think I already got all the easy ones ;(


----------



## Cadbberry

Got a dark and candy egg, kinda sad there werent enough eggs to get a sakura and pika egg too


----------



## Lancelot

I just woke up so sorry I didnt post it sooner  No gold egg see


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

are the sold out eggs gonna be restocked or nah


----------



## Hulaette

I doubted myself for 2 days and didn't think I could never solve a single clue or a puzzle! But I figured it out on my own and I got myself a nice Pikachu Egg! Thank you Zipper T Bunny for giving me this healthy challenge for my mind!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I WOULDVE WON IF I WASNT BANNE D UGUGHGUHU


----------



## Hulaette

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I WOULDVE WON IF I WASNT BANNE D UGUGHGUHU



You still have a chance to buy some eggs. 17 hours left. You can do it, I have faith in you Izzy


----------



## Chiana

Yeah!  I got my Sakura egg.  I need to get one more answer in order to buy another egg, and then I am calling it quits.  I enjoyed the hunt as always.


----------



## Hulaette

Chiana said:


> Yeah!  I got my Sakura egg.  I need to get one more answer in order to buy another egg, and then I am calling it quits.  I enjoyed the hunt as always.



I'm done with the Egg hunt. I will have a better chance in scoring a Sakura Egg next year.


----------



## Elov

So are the candy egg and dark egg not restocking? ;-;


----------



## N a t

Ah I suddenly got lucky again! Sakura egg, here I come


----------



## Chiana

Yes!  I got one more clue, bought my eggs, and now I am done.  Good luck to those who are still hunting.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have a sneaking suspicion they aren't going to be doing a restock =[ I just want that candy egg tho. My dreams of a dark egg are through, so now I just wanted the candy, and of course they sold out right as i was gunna buy one. =[


----------



## Minties

Call me Daniel said:


> One can dream Minties, one can dream.



/gently strokes my togepi egg


----------



## sej

Right, I can find 3 more, I can.


----------



## Heyden

Black EGG LOST


----------



## cIementine

aghh, still looking for #24 and #25. good job I've got 15 hours. sakura egg, you will be mine!


----------



## Zanessa

Hulavuta said:


> I'm done with the Egg hunt. I will have a better chance in scoring a Sakura Egg next year.



It might not (most likely will not) be the same eggs.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I've only found 6 out of 25...


----------



## sej

I'm still stuck on 3 and 11 ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found egg 20!


----------



## KarlaKGB

that egg glitch tho


----------



## Heyden

COLLECTIBLE CORRECTION IM SO IMPATIENT ////DIES WAITING


----------



## cIementine

the last two are nearing impossible for me lmao


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> the last two are nearing impossible for me lmao



Omg same like what even


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Omg same like what even



let's cry together


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> let's cry together



yeah all i need is 2 more eggs cri


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> yeah all i need is 2 more eggs cri



these are the last ones i need to complete the egg hunt so it's very frustrating.
same here, i need a sakura egg lmao


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> these are the last ones i need to complete the egg hunt so it's very frustrating.
> same here, i need a sakura egg lmao



omg cri cri cri
what even is 3 cri cri


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> omg cri cri cri
> what even is 3 cri cri



it's easier than you think, don't overthink it!


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> it's easier than you think, don't overthink it!



cri


----------



## strawberrywine

Sej said:


> cri



TBH it's prob the easiest one on the whole list


----------



## cIementine

GAHHH i found egg #25
now where r u egg #24 you sneaky booger


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I gave up so now I am just waiting for the reveal of the answers so I can feel even more stupid and become very mad at myself. =]


----------



## N a t

Omg I just need one more to get Sakura, and then I'll casually hunt for any others so I can get the plain easter egg ;o; I didn't even start until easter day, I am such a dumby.


----------



## cIementine

gah! looks like i'm done for this year.
thanks for the challenging clues to our mystery creator, and all the staff who helped put together the event. it was a good run(ny egg).
good luck to those still looking i believe in you all my egg children

- - - Post Merge - - -

i don't know what to do with myself now, my life has no purpose


----------



## pipty

I never got #3 even though everyone says its really easy. WAITING for the answers so I can bang my head on the wall


----------



## Reese

21/25!! I'm so determined to find them all even though I already have enough for the colleggtibles I want. Just 11, 12, 24, and 25 left ahhh


----------



## Araie

I need just one more..


----------



## FireNinja1

Reese said:


> 21/25!! I'm so determined to find them all even though I already have enough for the colleggtibles I want. Just 11, 12, 24, and 25 left ahhh



Don't overthink 25!


----------



## cIementine

FireNinja1 said:


> Don't overthink 25!



husband?


----------



## Zane

Looks like I'm finishing with 20/25, I'm missing #5, #6, #8, #11 and the infamous #24. Pretty interested to see the answers when they're revealed, especially for 5 and 6 cuz I couldn't find them ANYWHERE (I rly tried on 5 lol). And I have a feeling I'll feel dumb about 8.


----------



## Reese

FireNinja1 said:


> Don't overthink 25!


I don't see how I could honestly haha

Just got 24 tho!!


----------



## Araie

Finally found one. I am officially done with mind games for the year. Good luck to everyone else still looking for eggs!


----------



## cIementine

in my opinion, #11 was one of the hardest eggs of the event.


----------



## Chris

Bone Baby said:


> Just thought of something, because it kills me when I will never know the answer to riddles and the like. When this hunt is over will the answers be posted? I just gotta know the answers!



We will reveal the locations (and the reasoning behind them) when the hunt is over. 



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think I got #3? When I redeemed the egg it doesn't say which number



It was number three you got, yes!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wow, I was able to purchase 2 Pikachu eggs and I was also able to squeeze out the last of my witts and scrape together enough eggs to purchase a Regular egg! I am very proud of myself.


----------



## cIementine

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wow, I was able to purchase 2 Pikachu eggs and I was also able to squeeze out the last of my witts and scrape together enough eggs to purchase a Regular egg! I am very proud of myself.



woop woop! well done!


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wow, I was able to purchase 2 Pikachu eggs and I was also able to squeeze out the last of my witts and scrape together enough eggs to purchase a Regular egg! I am very proud of myself.



dang grats man.. i wish i could get another egg but man some were just.. u w0t m8 so nah.


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon

Aww the pikachu egg n the sakura egg


----------



## Nightmares

I hoped I could get a Dark Egg, but never mind haha. I got 2 Pikas and a Sakura, so I'm happy lmao


----------



## King Dorado

there were six of them i couldnt find:  10, 12 ,14, 19, 24 and 25.  

maybe if I get some time tonight to resume searching, I can find two more egg points so i can buy a sakura or pikachu egg.  i would need to find all of them to add candy egg, i really really doubt that'll happen!  eh i'll probably wind up just having to settle for a regular egg...


----------



## cIementine

King Dad said:


> there were six of them i couldnt find:  10, 12 ,14, 19, 24 and 25.
> 
> maybe if I get some time tonight to resume searching, I can find two more egg points so i can buy a sakura or pikachu egg.  i would need to find all of them to add candy egg, i really really doubt that'll happen!  eh i'll probably wind up just having to settle for a regular egg...



i believe in you ! 
you just gotta look everywhere, and shake up the forum from top to bottom lmao!


----------



## romancement

AGH only missing three, I don't even want this darned egg I just want to have completed the riddles. Why can't I get 10 and 11??? Are they that hard?


----------



## N a t

OMGEEZLES I finally got my second collEGGtable, the sakura, after finding another egg. Pretty sure it took me over an hour to find just one. Ugh. I really hope I can find at least 3 more eggs before the end. I have faith in myself >.< These clues are making me think really hard, but I'm enjoying myself. Big thanks to the Mods and Admins for putting these events together! I can't wait till the next event!  Wish me luck guys! I need just 3 more!


----------



## Crash

i just want a candy egg, I was asleep for the restocks but I neeeed it :c​


----------



## King Dorado

pumpkins said:


> i believe in you !
> you just gotta look everywhere, and shake up the forum from top to bottom lmao!



ah thanks, well you never know!  probably tho i'd need another 48 hours to manage it!


----------



## visibleghost

i have only found two #2 and #3 and im not proud
is there any way to get rid off my two eggs (withput having to ind more and buy an egg collectible) so i can just leave this shame behind me and act as if nothing has happened k thx


----------



## N a t

I just thought of something. The clue eggs are found in threads, but it's not possible for the eggs to be hidden in spoilers is it? :x


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I just woke up so sorry I didnt post it sooner  No gold egg see


Is this photoshopped? If not, good for you!


----------



## Damniel

When you finish the hunt a long time ago, but still need to wait for all the functions to come back


----------



## Mimi Cheems

im so mad right now


----------



## N a t

Ugh one more egg, plz. ;(


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i jUST FOUND TWENTY FIVE IM REALLY MAD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

OMFG I typed in this code a bunch if times and the only reason I didn't get the egg was I kept spelling it wrong


----------



## Alienfish

#6 TOOK ME WAY TOO LONG FFFF


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is there another restock? Or is that it?


----------



## cIementine

ObeseMudkipz said:


> OMFG I typed in this code a bunch if times and the only reason I didn't get the egg was I kept spelling it wrong


same thing happened to me lmao


----------



## Crash

ObeseMudkipz said:


> OMFG I typed in this code a bunch if times and the only reason I didn't get the egg was I kept spelling it wrong


i know exactly which one you're talking about bc i did the exact same thing lmao​


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> same thing happened to me lmao



lol i didn't spell it wrong but i typed in one of them the wrong thing because i obviously couldn't read lmao i got it in the end tho


----------



## King Dorado

ObeseMudkipz said:


> OMFG I typed in this code a bunch if times and the only reason I didn't get the egg was I kept spelling it wrong



that happened to me with one too!



Moko said:


> #6 TOOK ME WAY TOO LONG FFFF



i only found that one by accident



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is there another restock? Or is that it?



yesterday Jeremy said there would be one today.  also fwiw, he said there would be 1 last night but turned out there were 2...


----------



## LilD

Wracked my brain for dark Egg,  however I'm pretty happy with what I ended up with. 

Thanks TBT team for the event


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> Is this photoshopped? If not, good for you!



Yea, Im a liar


----------



## cIementine

Moko said:


> lol i didn't spell it wrong but i typed in one of them the wrong thing because i obviously couldn't read lmao i got it in the end tho



i thought i got it wrong and went in a completely different direction as a result
i'll have to share my story for this answer once the event is complete lmao


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Crash said:


> i know exactly which one you're talking about bc i did the exact same thing lmao​



You should tell me which one it was


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yea, Im a liar


Oh, well then. Enjoy I guess...


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yea, Im a liar



CONGRATS ON THE GOLDEN EGG LUFFY
 //is sanji fangirl trash but luffy's okay too//


----------



## Lancelot

yukiihara said:


> CONGRATS ON THE GOLDEN EGG LUFFY
> //is sanji fangirl trash but luffy's okay too//



Im sanji fanboy trash its ok


----------



## Nightmares

JUST NEED ONE MOREE


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im sanji fanboy trash its ok



SANJI MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND *FANGIRL SCREECH*


----------



## Crash

King Dad said:


> yesterday Jeremy said there would be one today.  also fwiw, he said there would be 1 last night but turned out there were 2...


hopefully he was just being nice by giving us two last night, but i'm realllly hoping there's another one today. i worked so hard to get the last two clues & i need my candy egg D:​


ObeseMudkipz said:


> You should tell me which one it was


i will............in ten hours ;D​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Crash said:


> i will............in ten hours ;D​



Ah alright. I'm sure I can say what egg number it is but if I can't then I'll edit this. 

It was egg 21 |:


----------



## Lancelot

yukiihara said:


> SANJI MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND *FANGIRL SCREECH*



Sanji best strawhat *FACT*


----------



## strawberrywine

nvm remembered I have no eggs lmao


----------



## King Dorado

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yea, Im a liar



BEHOLD THE GOLDEN EGG!!!

_:::wipes tear:::_

its just so beautiful, honestly


----------



## Trundle

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yea, Im a liar



since it's out, i am the one who very poorly edited the photo. if you look at it you can probably see where it is edited


----------



## Jacob

too many dark eggs being restocked. too mainstream, deleting.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Sanji best strawhat *FACT*



YES OMG <3
 Sanji is legit the bae, in his debut when he started crying when he was leaving to join the Strawhats I omggg
 I cried so hard omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

i only need to find 5, 11, 12, 14, 19, and 24...
 if i find all of these within 9 hours, i can get another pika egg, and my lineup would be complete


----------



## cornimer

...really, now I find egg #7? Really?
IT WAS WHERE I THOUGHT IT WAS TOO WOW


----------



## Lancelot

BeaverMan2016 said:


> since it's out, i am the one who very poorly edited the photo. if you look at it you can probably see where it is edited



Thanks for doing it :B I thought it looked good


----------



## Jacob

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thanks for doing it :B I thought it looked good



did you literally buy a gold mailbox to match your gold egg

No don't hide it  it like when it matches


----------



## Hermione Granger

Jacob said:


> did you literally buy a gold mailbox to match your gold egg



this is what i asked myself too


----------



## Javocado

If you like this, you probably smell terrible.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Javocado said:


> Like this and you might receive 100 bells.
> - Your guardian egg-gel.



thank you, guardian egg-gel


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Like this and you might receive 100 bells.
> - Your guardian egg-gel.


I may not receive the bells, but the like is for you overall.


----------



## Damniel

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yea, Im a liar



Glad you kept it! Because I'm sure a ton of people were trying really hard for the golden egg, and to just dump it is kinda like a spit in the face to them.


----------



## N a t

HREWUGFWIUEGFUWEGWFGIWG FINALLLLLLLY FOUND 7 UGHHHHHH. It should not have been so hard for me. I had the right idea,  but I can't believe I hadn't searched THERE sooner. Ugh. I'm just glad I finally have my 3rd egg. Too bad it's taken me so long to get just these 3 eggs. I'd have really liked to purchase a dark egg. Oh well though. I worked hard for my cheap eggs >3>


----------



## Lancelot

Jacob said:


> did you literally buy a gold mailbox to match your gold egg
> 
> No don't hide it  it like when it matches



I got it cause it was full


----------



## tamagotchi

Cool


----------



## Plum Pudding

I feel really stupid, I don't understand how this works at all, it's my second year, I read the clues and I search in the forum but I don't know what I'm looking for exactly.  After this is finished, would anyone care to explain it to me and perhaps show me screen shots of what I'm supposed to be looking for.  Thank you.


----------



## Lancelot

Plum Pudding said:


> I feel really stupid, I don't understand how this works at all, it's my second year, I read the clues and I search in the forum but I don't know what I'm looking for exactly.  After this is finished, would anyone care to explain it to me and perhaps show me screen shots of what I'm supposed to be looking for.  Thank you.



You are literally looking for eggs.


----------



## N a t

Plum Pudding said:


> I feel really stupid, I don't understand how this works at all, it's my second year, I read the clues and I search in the forum but I don't know what I'm looking for exactly.  After this is finished, would anyone care to explain it to me and perhaps show me screen shots of what I'm supposed to be looking for.  Thank you.



What Luffy said! Just roam the forums/threads and look for egg icons in weird places


----------



## Mimi Cheems

im dying over this i still need to find 
six
more
eggs


----------



## Temari

yukiihara said:


> im dying over this i still need to find
> six
> more
> eggs



You can do it!!


----------



## Jeremy

We had another restock, which will likely be the last.


----------



## Crash

YAY I finally got my candy egg! :') thank you admins/mods, this egg hunt drove me insane buT it was fun, looking forward to next year!​


----------



## mogyay

for new people to this i'd advise heading to last years easter egg thread, they don't reuse clues or anything but it gives you an idea of how things work if you're totally lost (also they usually provide an answer sheet when the event is done). also great event again this year guys, easter is defs my fave and these eggs are so cute!


----------



## Mokuren

I'm so done with the easter egg hunt this year! It was fun ^^


----------



## Taj

Jeremy said:


> We had another restock, which will likely be the last.



greeeaaat. Oh well


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I like how everyone flees like rats when someone gets the golden egg


----------



## sej

I found egg 19 omg


----------



## Lancelot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I like how everyone flees like rats when someone gets the golden egg



Are you saying Im rat poison O_O


----------



## Han Solo

Why is 11 still throwing me off so much


----------



## spamurai

I've only found two eggs D: and they were puzzles...

Can the clues ones still be found?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Are you saying Im rat poison O_O



Yessir


----------



## Lancelot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yessir



Fiteme


----------



## sej

spamurai said:


> I've only found two eggs D: and they were puzzles...
> 
> Can the clues ones still be found?



Yep! I just found a clue one


----------



## Venn

FINALLY FOUND A COUPLE MORE EGGS


----------



## Nightmares

I'M NEVER GONNA FIND 3 MORE EGGS ;-;

SORRY PIKACHU


----------



## Mimi Cheems

spamurai said:


> I've only found two eggs D: and they were puzzles...
> 
> Can the clues ones still be found?



don't give up spamurai!! ^o^


----------



## spamurai

Ah, finally found 6 eggs. Don't think I'll be able to get anymore.. this took long enough xD
Will have to get a Sakura Egg another time.


----------



## Flyffel

4 more eggs... this is impossible... How can anyone find all 25. WTF


----------



## PeeBraiin

Flyffel said:


> 4 more eggs... this is impossible... How can anyone find all 25. WTF



Best of luck!


----------



## Zanessa

so sad I missed the dark egg restock


----------



## Skyfall

I am now at 5 eggs again.  You would think among the *14* eggs I haven't found yet, I would be able to find 1 more to get a sakura egg or something... right?  NO!!!  

Why do I do this every year?  I feel so stupid!  (It's fun, that's why I do it, let's hope I can some actual work done today instead of doing this ALL day.)


----------



## cIementine

Skyfall said:


> I am now at 5 eggs again.  You would think among the *14* eggs I haven't found yet, I would be able to find 1 more to get a sakura egg or something... right?  NO!!!
> 
> Why do I do this every year?  I feel so stupid!  (It's fun, that's why I do it, let's hope I can some actual work done today instead of doing this ALL day.)



still six hours left, don't give up! i believe in you.


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> I am now at 5 eggs again.  You would think among the *14* eggs I haven't found yet, I would be able to find 1 more to get a sakura egg or something... right?  NO!!!
> 
> Why do I do this every year?  I feel so stupid!  (It's fun, that's why I do it, let's hope I can some actual work done today instead of doing this ALL day.)



You can do it!!!


----------



## Fjoora

If anyone feels bad about themselves, I've only found two so far.
Woe is me lol


----------



## sej

1 more egg! I can do it! not cri


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i need to find
 5, 11, 19, 22, and 24. 
when i found egg 25 i screamed actually really loud


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> 1 more egg! I can do it! not cri



yes you can!!! go you
and everyone looking!


----------



## newleafy

how do you do this lmao someone please help


----------



## cIementine

newleafy said:


> how do you do this lmao someone please help



you look at the clues and look anywhere around the forum where you will find a picture of an egg. click on it to redeem an egg! some are in the form of links though.
for puzzles, you click the link and replace where it says 'CODEHERE' with your answer.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> you look at the clues and look anywhere around the forum
> for puzzles, you click the link and replace where it says 'CODEHERE' with your answer.



im drowning in the remaining eggs i have to find
 im probably overthinking all of these
my friend
 i am gone
tell me how the civil war movie is at my funeral pls the spirit of me would enjoy it much


----------



## piske

Crap! I accidentally found another egg XD now I have 2 that I can't use lol


----------



## cornimer

pinelle said:


> Crap! I accidentally found another egg XD now I have 2 that I can't use lol



Same. STUPID 2 EGGS


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pinelle said:


> Crap! I accidentally found another egg XD now I have 2 that I can't use lol



how do you accidentally find an egg
 i wish i had your luck


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> im drowning in the remaining eggs i have to find
> im probably overthinking all of these
> my friend
> i am gone
> tell me how the civil war movie is at my funeral pls the spirit of me would enjoy it much



look at the words, not the sentence as a piece! good luck
shh it's ok i'll even invite the cast :'^)


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> look at the words, not the sentence as a piece! good luck
> shh it's ok i'll even invite the cast :'^)



okay 
 thank you you are such a good internet friend
my spirit thanks u 
 make sure chris evans pours some doritos onto my coffin instead of dirt, it's a new ritual to bring me back to life when the next avengers movie comes out


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> okay
> thank you you are such a good internet friend
> my spirit thanks u
> make sure chris evans pours some doritos onto my coffin instead of dirt, it's a new ritual to bring me back to life when the next avengers movie comes out



thank you you will be deeply missed
any specific dorito flavour? he will be dressed as a dorito. 
any flavour but nacho cheese btw, because it's nacho cheese... it's my cheese aha
if this hunt hasn't got u deceased that pun will have done it


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok. Back to searching for egg #14... Just cuz I want to be able to say I found them all. Just wondering, withOUT giving me any hints of course, how many of u guys have found this one cuz I think I may be WAY over thinking it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> thank you you will be deeply missed
> any specific dorito flavour? he will be dressed as a dorito.
> any flavour but nacho cheese btw, because it's nacho cheese... it's my cheese aha
> if this hunt hasn't got u deceased that pun will have done it



nacho cheese is my fav bc cool ranch sux 
 something tells me egg 11 will kill me
either that or egg 5
 im overthinking these rip me


----------



## newleafy

pumpkins said:


> you look at the clues and look anywhere around the forum where you will find a picture of an egg. click on it to redeem an egg! some are in the form of links though.
> for puzzles, you click the link and replace where it says 'CODEHERE' with your answer.



so basically i read the clues and look around the forum?
how do i know if i found an egg?


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> nacho cheese is my fav bc cool ranch sux
> something tells me egg 11 will kill me
> either that or egg 5
> im overthinking these rip me


nah 11 was hardest imo
egg 5 is kinda hard but not too hard??

- - - Post Merge - - -



newleafy said:


> so basically i read the clues and look around the forum?
> how do i know if i found an egg?



where an egg is, a picture of an egg will be there. you then click on it to redeem.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Back to searching for egg #14... Just cuz I want to be able to say I found them all. Just wondering, withOUT giving me any hints of course, how many of u guys have found this one cuz I think I may be WAY over thinking it.



I got 14 on accident @_@ it was hard tbh but then i saw it and was like lmao oops

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> nah 11 was hardest imo
> egg 5 is kinda hard but not too hard??



all of them are killing me 
 12 is hard to me
11 is hard
 5 is hard
aLL OF THEM 
-dies-


----------



## newleafy

thanks @pumpkins !


----------



## mogyay

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Back to searching for egg #14... Just cuz I want to be able to say I found them all. Just wondering, withOUT giving me any hints of course, how many of u guys have found this one cuz I think I may be WAY over thinking it.



i'd say 14 is the hardest out of all of them, but that might just be me

edit: or maybe 11 actually


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> how do you accidentally find an egg
> i wish i had your luck





yukiihara said:


> I got 14 on accident @_@ it was hard tbh but then i saw it and was like lmao oops


----------



## Flyffel

tbh what does "electronic effigy" even mean? I literally don't even understand what it hints.


----------



## peppy villager

It only took me what felt like forever (an hr and a half) but I finally found 12 eggs. The rest of the clues... I don't even know lmao


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


>



well thAT WAS BEFORE I FOUND IT


----------



## mogyay

Flyffel said:


> tbh what does "electronic effigy" even mean? I literally don't even understand what it hints.



google effigy


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Flyffel said:


> tbh what does "electronic effigy" even mean? I literally don't even understand what it hints.



don't overthink it-- it was one of the easiest ones for me-- well actually 13 was the easiest, but that ones pretty easy too c:


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> well thAT WAS BEFORE I FOUND IT



get back in ur nacho cheese coffin


----------



## strawberrywine

Has anyone realized that ppl can just edit their threads and remove the egg anytime lmao


----------



## newleafy

i think i know the answers to some of the puzzles but idk where to look??


----------



## BungoTheElf

even tho I got the egg I mostly only wanted I'm still gonna try and get as many as I can ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## cIementine

newleafy said:


> i think i know the answers to some of the puzzles but idk where to look??



for the puzzles you don't go to threads, you go here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE
and replace CODEHERE with your answer !


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> get back in ur nacho cheese coffin



not until i find egg 12


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> not until i find egg 12



think about it


----------



## Flyffel

mogyay said:


> google effigy


IT GIVES ME BURING FAKE PEOPLE


yukiihara said:


> don't overthink it-- it was one of the easiest ones for me-- well actually 13 was the easiest, but that ones pretty easy too c:


I thought of 2 perfect answers but they didn't work... ;__;


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> think about it



what do you think i've been doing all day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flyffel said:


> IT GIVES ME BURING FAKE PEOPLE
> 
> I thought of 2 perfect answers but they didn't work... ;__;



just keep trying! you can do it! ^o^


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> what do you think i've been doing all day



chilling in ur nacho cheese coffin ?? umm duh


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> chilling in ur nacho cheese coffin ?? umm duh



no
 ive been pulling my hair out over this egg hunt


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> no
> ive been pulling my hair out over this egg hunt



i mean but think about it tho 'to solve this riddle, look outside where people show their faces' i mean


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i just found egg 22 im really mad right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> i mean but think about it tho 'to solve this riddle, look outside where people show their faces' i mean



are you insisting i should go outside of my house to solve this riddle


----------



## Nightmares

I NEED 2 MORE AHH ;-;


----------



## sej

Nightmares said:


> I NEED 2 MORE AHH ;-;


I need 1 more and I literally can't find it anywhere


----------



## Blu Rose

i legitimately looked at these and was all
"nope"
i don't know these forums well enough to know that some of the things these are likely located in are actual things
there's a lot more important threads than what i remember lmbo
i haven't found a single one and attempted to look for one and then gave up i just can't even


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> I need 1 more and I literally can't find it anywhere



Me neither 

ripp


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i need like 
 5 more
 kms


----------



## chocopug

I was gonna call it quits but now I've decided I want another sakura egg, ughhh @ me. Just one more egg to find!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Sej said:


> I need 1 more and I literally can't find it anywhere



which one is it 
 i wanna laugh at you if its a really easy one


----------



## sej

yukiihara said:


> which one is it
> i wanna laugh at you if its a really easy one



Egg 24 or 3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Sej said:


> Egg 24 or 3



okay i cant get 24 but 3 is actually easy


----------



## sej

yukiihara said:


> okay i cant get 24 but 3 is actually easy



I don't understand I've put everything in am I doing it wrong lol

plus 11,000th post yeah


----------



## Nightmares

I CAN'T DO DIS ;-;

I GTG IN 5 MINS TOO
ILL BE GONE FOR OVER 6 HOURS ;-;
UGHGHGHGHHG ;-;


----------



## Flyffel

3 really is easy. Keep trying! I STILL DON'T GET 23 THOUGH.

Meanwhile I got 21.

1 more to go... ;__;


----------



## BungoTheElf

Flyffel said:


> 3 really is easy. Keep trying! I STILL DON'T GET 23 THOUGH.
> 
> Meanwhile I got 21.
> 
> 1 more to go... ;__;


I JUS GOT IT I CNAT BELIVE HTIS

don't think too deep into it its kinda like they eggsagerate the words a bit


----------



## sej

Omg 3 isn't easy what the hell


----------



## Flyffel

YES
I GOT 14
SO DONE WITH THIS xD


----------



## Blu Rose

ok nevermind number 17 is easy af


----------



## Flyffel

lynn105 said:


> I JUS GOT IT I CNAT BELIVE HTIS


Did you get 3 or 23?


----------



## Amilee

im done for this year c: 
19/25 is really good for my slow brain haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sej said:


> Omg 3 isn't easy what the hell



You'll get it eventually! Just do what I did and spam a bunch of answers until you get the right one


----------



## mogyay

yeah i found 3 pretty hard too, i got lucky i'm not really sure i understood the clue


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

> Please keep in mind that despite the Golden Egg having been purchased, the hunt is not over and revealing or sharing answers is still *frowned upon* until the answers are posted officially when this timer ends!



Frowned upon but not necessarily completely forbidden, in that wording! Someone just share all of them, lol.


----------



## cornimer

Well I got 11 eggs...meh that's good enough for me


----------



## DaCoSim

Flyffel said:


> YES
> I GOT 14
> SO DONE WITH THIS xD



I'M SO JELLY!!!!! I've been looking all over this site for the last 2 days looking for this one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaCoSim

Flyfell and Lynn, look up the meaning of 23 separately. It WILL help.


----------



## poutysprout

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Frowned upon but not necessarily completely forbidden, in that wording! Someone just share all of them, lol.



Hm.. Interesting.

 Someone please give me a hint for 10, 11 or 24? Pretty please?

We can trade hints?


----------



## chocopug

FINALLY GOT #8. It's been bugging me so much, omg. Now I'm freeeeee.

Good luck everyone still looking for eggs... you can do it!


----------



## VillageDweller

I found these clues really hard honestly, I mean okay I tried for like 20 minutes but still I only got 3 yesterday lol @ me
I'm gonna try to get a couple more of these before it ends


----------



## sej

3 OMG WHAT IS IT IM CRYING LOL


----------



## DaCoSim

poutysprout said:


> Hm.. Interesting.
> 
> Someone please give me a hint for 10, 11 or 24? Pretty please?




Here is enough NOT to get me in trouble. 10 will PISS YOU OFF!!!! Think of the meaning of what its saying and where/which game/place it pertains to. 

Viewing your post, I truly feel you should get #11 if you remember correctly.

#24 is before your time so not much I can do to steer you there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> and your newest companion
> 
> 
> oh I already got 23, still need to get 5,7,10,11,12,14 n 24 tho



Go look what I said about 10 and 11. Same thing applies to you.


----------



## sej

Are there any hints for 3 that won't get me or anyone else in trouble LOL


----------



## Blu Rose

21 was interesting...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I want to solve 8 so badly but can't think ;-;


----------



## Vizionari

WHAT IS 22


----------



## Aronthaer

I got 15 eggs, and bought 2 pikachu and 1 regular egg. I think I might stop there, I'm pretty content with that.


----------



## DaCoSim

VillageDweller said:


> I found these clues really hard honestly, I mean okay I tried for like 20 minutes but still I only got 3 yesterday lol @ me
> I'm gonna try to get a couple more of these before it ends



These have honestly been the easiest clues in all the years I've been here. Just gotta think about them but not over think them (prob why I did so well this year, after years of practice). Their creators are just like us, not not Guinness book riddle makers.  They did well, don't get me wrong.  They make them hard, but not too hard to where they can't be solved. If there was one that virtually noone got, I am sure they would offer up another hint/clue.


----------



## BungoTheElf

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I want to solve 8 so badly but can't think ;-;



#8 had me on a completely different track than what I thought of at first


----------



## sej

Vizionari said:


> WHAT IS 22



lol


----------



## Aronthaer

Number 8 is by far the easiest, that or #2. I knew them both as soon as I read them.


----------



## Taj

Well I think getting 12 is mission accomplished. That's about half. I'll be honest all the puzzles are easy except 23


----------



## KeAi

I am actually quite surprised i was able to solve all of the puzzles x.x


----------



## Justin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Frowned upon but not necessarily completely forbidden, in that wording! Someone just share all of them, lol.



It sounded more polite than "will get you nuked from orbit".


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aronthaer said:


> Number 8 is by far the easiest, that or #2. I knew them both as soon as I read them.



Ur funny. Number 2was the easiest tho


----------



## Taj

Justin said:


> It sounded more polite than "will get you nuked from orbit".



everybody give Justin negative wifi ratings!!!!!


----------



## Chris

Remember guys the event isn't over yet. Just had to delete several posts containing hints.


----------



## Aronthaer

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ur funny. Number 2was the easiest tho



I'm not joking. Are people having trouble with #8? It's pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Sej said:


> Are there any hints for 3 that won't get me or anyone else in trouble LOL



Are there any hints for 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24 and 25 that have a fairly low chance of getting anyone into trouble? Seriously, just use a private message with an unsuspicious subject line.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Remember guys the event isn't over yet. Just had to delete several posts containing hints.



Please undelete them and send them to me.


----------



## Taj

Tina said:


> Remember guys the event isn't over yet. Just had to delete several posts containing hints.



Mod alert: Code Red (or Code Blue in this case)


----------



## Han Solo

neester14 said:


> Well I think getting 12 is mission accomplished. That's about half. I'll be honest all the puzzles are easy except 23



I thought 23 was the easiest one...lol


----------



## DaCoSim

BTW, I am absolutely NOT offering up any actual hints, as I do NOT want to get in trouble, But guys, just THINK about these clues. Do them one at a time. Think about what tbt IS and use your gut instinct. Where might you find clue #? Use the tools the site gives you. Really try and figure out what the riddle means. Look up words on the internet if you have to. Think of things that have happened ON tbt and off of tbt in the last year. The clues makes sense. I know when I figure out the last one I need, I will be like DUHHHHH. Best of luck to you all!!!!


----------



## Taj

Han Solo said:


> I thought 23 was the easiest one...lol



Effigy? This is NOT shakespeare!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aronthaer said:


> I'm not joking. Are people having trouble with #8? It's pretty easy to figure out.



Pretty sure its just me xD I had a few guesses but they were wrong


----------



## sej

OMG YES I JUST GOT 16 I CAN REST PHEW

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm very happy, omg. I am also very proud of myself!


----------



## cornimer

I looked everywhere I could think for #10 but I can't find it...GAAAAH I'LL BE STUCK WITH 2 EGGS FOREVER


----------



## ShinyYoshi

When I finally got #17 I just laughed. How could I have not guessed that before!!!!


----------



## Han Solo

neester14 said:


> Effigy? This is NOT shakespeare!



But even if you don't know what that means it takes two seconds to find out.
SHRUGS.


----------



## sej

Okay, I'm done, I am worn out to a frazzle. This was fun though, thank you!


----------



## romancement

I'm SO CLOSE! I've got everything but three


----------



## cornimer

Well, I got: 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 9, 15, 16, 17, 18, and 21. That's better than I expected to do tbh


----------



## sej

I have found:
1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21 and 22. Pretty pleased with that


----------



## Lancelot

I cant wait for the answers to be revealed xD


----------



## PeeBraiin

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I cant wait for the answers to be revealed xD



same!xD


----------



## mogyay

i enjoy seeing how many people got certain clues, i didn't realise last year there was a clue that only one person got!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I cant wait for the answers to be revealed xD



I can't wait to bang my head on my desk and punch a wall


----------



## sej

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I can't wait to bang my head on my desk and punch a wall



ikr


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

mogyay said:


> i enjoy seeing how many people got certain clues, i didn't realise last year there was a clue that only one person got!



Rip mute city


----------



## FleuraBelle

I got 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 13, 15, 17, and 18
I'm too lazy to look for the rest honestly! XD
I only usually find 1-2 per hour anyway. And the only thing I gain from that is feeling starved. =w='


----------



## SensaiGallade

I really want the Pikachu egg but I can't find any more eggs!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Manage to get 2. Trying to think outside the box like everyone said


----------



## King Dorado

I'm back!  still need 2 more to get a sakura or pikachu.  if i get 5 more i can get those plus regular egg.

still need:  

clues 10, 12, 14 ,19, 24, and 25.

just thought i had great new idea for 12 but it didnt net me anything.  i better grab a coffee and come back!


----------



## romancement

AHAHAHA I JUST GOT 11 I AM CRYING


----------



## King Dorado

just got 19.  

on scale of  to  that one's a


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip mute city


tbh I don't think anyone would've got that one if _that event_ didn't happen


----------



## Flyffel

I reread the hints and figured out 12, now I have to solve two more... orz


----------



## Vizionari

King Dad said:


> just got 19.
> 
> on scale of  to  that one's a



I found 19 by accident lol


----------



## romancement

I feel like I am SO CLOSE to getting 10, it's just outside of my grabby reach.


----------



## BaconRainbow

Congrats to all who won? o3o/
I havent been on to see this happen and well Ive tried but failed to find any xD


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Manage to get 2. Trying to think outside the box like everyone said


u will need it babe :^)


----------



## N e s s

In all honesty I traded the Candy Egg for an Apple so i'm satisfied. The only egg I actually somewhat liked this time around was the Sakura egg but I bought the pikachu egg instead.

I found 17/25 eggs, so i'm satified. Really excited to know what the hell #5 was.


----------



## King Dorado

hey when does shop close?  will it be open after hunt ends?


----------



## DaCoSim

I'm really going to kick myself about this last one.


----------



## sej

DaCoSim said:


> I'm really going to kick myself about this last one.



Same, I am going to be banging my head against the wall lol


----------



## Elov

I only found 10 eggs ;-; I don't feel like searching for the rest of them, it would save me the stress. But I am excited to see the answers at least. c:


----------



## tae

forever waiting the return of the "new posts" tab.


----------



## Coach

I'm still at 22/25 since my last post. I already have a regular egg collectible, so that was my excuse to not search any more! I'm missing 24, the receipt one and another one.  Looking forward to the answers!


----------



## King Dorado

I'm now facing a difficult life choice:

sakura egg or pikachu egg??

any chance candy egg restocks??


----------



## Han Solo

romancement said:


> AHAHAHA I JUST GOT 11 I AM CRYING



How
This one will be the end of me
Goodbye


----------



## BungoTheElf

EGGG NUMMBER TEN I KNEW IT WAS THRE I KNEW IT BUT WH Y T H E R E


----------



## Mimi Cheems

still kms over 11


----------



## Flyffel

oooooh I figured out 16

one more for the classic 2016 stamp


----------



## Nightmares

**** OK I MANAGED TO GET ONLINE AGAIN BUT I STILL SUCK


----------



## inkling

im so sad i literally just got home back from a weekend of hell with my relatives and basically missed the easter egg hunt! the good news  is that i still have a couple of hours to search for clues at least. so far these eggs are leaving clueless


----------



## aleshapie

HOLY CRAP! I finally found my last egg! Good one guys!! #14 was certainly the most difficult!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Number 14 wasn't that hard for me to find.


----------



## Zane

I just woke up like 15 minutes ago and had a sudden revelation about #11 omggg lol now i can spend the rest of these eggs


----------



## Lancelot

King Dad said:


> I'm now facing a difficult life choice:
> 
> sakura egg or pikachu egg??
> 
> any chance candy egg restocks??



SAKURA


----------



## romancement

AHHHH. I JUST FOUND 24. I DIDN'T THINK I WOULD AND NOW I'M GOING TO GO DIE.


----------



## Skyfall

My eyes hurt.  Make it stop!


----------



## mogyay

i believe in everyone in this thread ok!!! you can do it <3 also omg ppl saying 14 is easy ok then


----------



## Jacob

Finally got all 25, glad to say the least 

Time to trade these eggs for some collectibles now ( I don't like their looks lol)


----------



## Meliara

mogyay said:


> i believe in everyone in this thread ok!!! you can do it <3 also omg ppl saying 14 is easy ok then



After 10+ hours of looking I decided they were uninformed about #14 being easy.


----------



## Flyffel

AAAAA I was sure I had figured out 7 (How we squander our riches.) but I was wrong!


----------



## Skyfall

I actually found 12 eggs this year, which is AMAZING for me, personally.  Usually I top out at 9.    I just can't stop though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahhh managed to get the receipt one. I hate it


----------



## DaCoSim

Omg. #14. Really??? Jubs, was that one your idea???


----------



## SensaiGallade

I've officially gave up. I got the egg I wanted and I'm glad I actually got to take part in this hunt!


----------



## King Dorado

four left.

any more restock gonna happen?

when do eggy shop close??


----------



## Nightmares

Welp gtg 

#FAIL


----------



## FleuraBelle

I cri
I came back hoping to see the answers of the clues/puzzles but we still have an hour and a half left XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Need  5, 8,  10,  11,  24  in less then 2 hours. Need 3 more at least then I'll be set


----------



## Hermione Granger

King Dad said:


> four left.
> 
> any more restock gonna happen?
> 
> when do eggy shop close??



no more restocks most likely


----------



## Cascade

no more Candy egg?


----------



## King Dorado

do i gotta spend my eggies before timer runs out?

or is timer just when hunt ends (yet shop stays open)?


----------



## strawberrywine

Found all 25 this year! Thank you mods for hosting this, it's been a living hell really fun finding the eggs c:


----------



## Flyffel

Found 22, I think the hint is really misleading...

Got to spend all my eggs, yay!

So I found 15/22 eggs this year. What a shame the dark ones are sold out and I had forgotten about the event until Monday. Well I couldn't have passed a Pok?mon egg anyway. lol


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> do i gotta spend my eggies before timer runs out?
> 
> or is timer just when hunt ends (yet shop stays open)?



In years past, the shop stayed open even after the hunt was done.  Of course, I don't know what they will do this year.  (Also, if you had eggs you didn't spend in the shop it got converted to BTB (a very small amount), but again, don't know if they are doing that this year.)  

I officially give up.  I had fun, and reached a personal best of 12 eggs!  So I'm good.  I can't wait to see the answers.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i need a hint for 11 that won't give anything away
 uuuuuuuuugh im dying
12 has me messed up

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found 20/25. I need 5 more uHHHHHHHHHHHGGHGHYGVRJN


----------



## inkling

well i got my pikachu egg... if i get one more i can get a regular easter egg and ill be happy with that


----------



## Vizionari

dunno if I can find anymore...


----------



## Flyffel

yukiihara said:


> 12 has me messed up


Well just as you say yourself you have to think here.

Read every word of 12 and weigh them.


----------



## cornimer

I'm excited to see these answers, as I'm pretty stumped.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Well I got my Sakura and Pikachu xD I might try for 2 more so I can grab that regular though : )


----------



## Vizionari

I gave up and bought an Easter egg


----------



## uwuzumakii

Moko said:


> dang grats man.. i wish i could get another egg but man some were just.. u w0t m8 so nah.



I eventually just ended up searching through threads for a while until I found the last two eggs I needed.


----------



## Paperboy012305

1 more hour, excited to see the answers.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

King Dad said:


> do i gotta spend my eggies before timer runs out?
> 
> or is timer just when hunt ends (yet shop stays open)?



Looks like supplies are limited. If you want a Pikachu and/or aSakura Egg, you might want to hurry!


----------



## SoftFairie

I just needed 3 more eggs for the Sakura egg but I'm so stumped!

I think I'm just gonna give up and settle for and regular easter egg instead.


----------



## King Dorado

i gave up on dream of solving all 25 riddles and candy restock and grabbed a Sakura!  

maybe i can solve three more yet though and get a regular egg.

still trying to solve 12, 14, 24, and 25...


----------



## inkling

WOOT i just got number 3..i had the answer a while ago but i didnt realize it was a puzzle...now im missing puzzles 11, 21 and 23...i feel like i had an idea for 21 but im prob way off...now i have enough for a regular easter egg but if i can get 3 more ill be able to get a sakura egg which would be nice


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

inkling said:


> WOOT i just got number 3..i had the answer a while ago but i didnt realize it was a puzzle...now im missing puzzles 11, 21 and 23...i feel like i had an idea for 21 but im prob way off...now i have enough for a regular easter egg but if i can get 3 more ill be able to get a sakura egg which would be nice



There are 2 Sakura Eggs in the shop right now. And 1000+ Easter Eggs. LOL


----------



## N e s s

Man i'm so excited for this to end, I want searching back.

Also if anyone's interested, click the link on the bottom left of my signature


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i just need one more egg in order to get an easter egg
 pls someone halp -drowns-


----------



## Vizionari

I really want to know the answers ><


----------



## mogyay

yukiihara said:


> i just need one more egg in order to get an easter egg
> pls someone halp -drowns-



you can do it!!! 20 minutes is plenty time :')


----------



## King Dorado

Vizionari said:


> I really want to know the answers ><



yes me too!  but right now!


----------



## inkling

okay since sakura eggs sold out i bought a regular easter egg and im done. i only found 9 eggs but hey i only pplayed for about an hour and half lol. some of the obvious clues have stumped me. so like others have mentioned i just wanna see the answers


----------



## Aydin

This was super fun!


----------



## Reese

Looks like I'll be finishing with 22/25, I know I'm gonna feel really dumb when I see the answers to the last three but I cannot for the life of me figure them out

Still a lot better than I thought I'd do though!


----------



## King Dorado

21 of 25 for me.   i think the uh, sun got in my eyes right when i was close


----------



## Cascade

i give up now lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I got twice as many eggs as I did last year lol I think I did a lot better 

This year was a lot of fun, thanks to the staff that always makes this stuff possible!


----------



## Mariah

Aydin said:


> This was super fun!




How did you get all of the eggs when you only have one forum post?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Aydin said:


> This was super fun!



You joined last July and this is your first post? How did you manage to get someone to give you a Dark Egg and a Candy Egg?! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I posted at the same time as Mariah. LOL


----------



## Vizionari

I solved 17/25, better than last year


----------



## Aydin

Long time lurker... not much of a poster, haha!


----------



## Mariah

Aydin said:


> Long time lurker... not much of a poster, haha!



Right. So why did Hoppy-Shell or whatever decide to give a random newbie a dark egg and a candy egg?


----------



## N a t

UGH I'MSO MAD THATI GOT ANOTHER EGG RIGHT AT THE END! It would've been cool to get another Easter egg, but I needed sleep ;(


----------



## Mints

im done with life


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Aydin said:


> Long time lurker... not much of a poster, haha!



Why did you hide those expensive eggs?


----------



## Araie

Aydin said:


> Long time lurker... not much of a poster, haha!



Where did the other egg currency you just had go?


----------



## N a t

Whelp, good job everyone. Hope you all had as much painfully frustrating fun as I did!


----------



## Araie

Bone Baby said:


> Whelp, good job everyone. Hope you all had as much painfully frustrating fun as I did!



I did, indeed!


----------



## Aydin

Araie said:


> Where did the other egg currency you just had go?



I'm not sure what you mean?? I mean I did just buy a Sakura Egg!


----------



## Araie

Aydin said:


> I'm not sure what you mean??



Well, the "Eggs" right under your bells which you spent to buy the egglectibles themselves; you just had 13 of them.


----------



## Mints

10 SECONDS


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

At first, I wanted to do this...then I changed my mind...then I changed it again. LOL. It was actually fun and frustrating clicking all over the place. LOL. I love my Eggs!


----------



## Chrystina

I cant wait for the search function to come back. I NEED IT IN LIFE.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

You people that create the tags are somethin else lmaoooo


----------



## Paperboy012305

All right, lets see them answers!


----------



## Skyfall

Is it over now?  Can i get back to real life?


----------



## Vizionari

I want answers


----------



## PeeBraiin

This was a super awesome hunt, everyone! 
I had a lot of fun


----------



## Araie

ShinyYoshi said:


> You people that create the tags are somethin else lmaoooo



Why thank you.


----------



## N a t

IT'S KILLIN ME, ANSWERRRRRRRRS


----------



## Skyfall

Yes, this was fun!  Thanks admins and mods for putting this together.  Must have been a lot of work.  (I look forward to it every year!)  And the new egg collectibles are amazing, thank you!!!


----------



## Vizionari

We have to wait for Jer to come home hnnnnngg

Well, thank you to the mods and admins for another good event!


----------



## inkling

i want the new/recent posts button to come back


----------



## Araie

Alright, I have to admit, even though this was painstakingly hard, I still really enjoyed this event! Thanks to the mods and admins for putting this together for everyone!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Getting ready for tears and head banging!!!!!!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Aydin said:


> I'm not sure what you mean?? I mean I did just buy a Sakura Egg!



Logged off now. Hmm, we have a mystery on our hands...


----------



## FleuraBelle

This was a fun event! ^.^
Hopefully Jeremy comes home soon! XD
I'm soooooo happy I got both a Pikachu and a Sakura egg!


----------



## cornimer

And remember...don't share answers yet! By frowned upon they mean nuked out of orbit


----------



## N a t

This event had me going cray, but I wub deez eggs ;3


----------



## Araie

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Logged off now. Hmm, we have a mystery on our hands...



I smell fish, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jiny

IM READY TO CRY SO JER GET HOME


----------



## romancement

It's been fun, and by fun I mean a nightmare that also happened to be fun, haha! I only missed one so I'm feeling pretty good, and I got some that I can't even believe I got :O


----------



## PeeBraiin

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Logged off now. Hmm, we have a mystery on our hands...




Where's Scooby Doo?!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Araie said:


> I smell fish, if you know what I mean.



Srry I didn't shower today.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Universaljellyfish said:


> Where's Scooby Doo?!


----------



## PeeBraiin

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Srry I didn't shower today.


L M A O


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Srry I didn't shower today.



Oh, my!


----------



## aleshapie

He got banned


----------



## Araie

aleshapie said:


> He got banned



Ah, ok.


----------



## PeeBraiin

aleshapie said:


> He got banned



What? Who?


----------



## aleshapie

The one that was fishy. Ayrexxx something


----------



## Araie

Universaljellyfish said:


> What? Who?



Aydin. He was here a few pages ago. Was just very suspicious-esc, to say the least.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Universaljellyfish said:


> What? Who?



The person who joined last July, made his first post today, had 13 eggs in currancy, 0 TBT and Dark & Candy Eggs gifted to him by another member. LOL


----------



## PeeBraiin

Belle of Pripyat said:


> The person who joined last July, made his first post today, had 13 eggs in currancy, 0 TBT and Dark & Candy Eggs gifted to him by another member. LOL



R I P


----------



## Damniel

OH thank god it's over. Give us back the search functions Por Favor.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

He should have stayed in the shadows. If only he hadn't posted about how much fun the event was... D'oh!


----------



## Araie

Call me Daniel said:


> OH thank god it's over. Give us back the search functions Por Favor.



We probably have to wait until Jeremy gets back.


----------



## Mints

Belle of Pripyat said:


> The person who joined last July, made his first post today, had 13 eggs in currancy, 0 TBT and Dark & Candy Eggs gifted to him by another member. LOL



WHAT if there was some sort of hack i want to know. rip me if any of the mods see this


----------



## N a t

Hmmmm if they're gonna ban him...then they should gib dem eggs to me ;o; I want a darkie.


----------



## Mints

Did he have the gold egg with him too ??


----------



## PeeBraiin

Mints said:


> WHAT if there was some sort of hack i want to know. rip me if any of the mods see this



It was most likely an alt account. 

But if it was a hack then


----------



## Araie

Mints said:


> Did he have the gold egg with him too ??



No, it was just a dark, candy, sakura, and pikachu egg that he had.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Universaljellyfish said:


> It was most likely an alt account.
> 
> But if it was a hack then



I believe it's impossible to transfer egg currency between users though.. isn't it?


----------



## Han Solo

I'm ready for the answers ahsjebajsbwb ; v ;


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Thing is, he had 0 TBT and had never posted before. But another member gifted him a Dark Egg and a Candy Egg. Those things sell for mad TBT!


----------



## PeeBraiin

Araie said:


> No, I believe it was just a dark, candy, sakura, and pikachu egg that he had.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's impossible to transfer egg currency between users though.. isn't it?



Impossible to trade egg currency but not impossible to trade egg collectibles


----------



## Cress

Araie said:


> I believe it's impossible to transfer egg currency between users though.. isn't it?



Yeah, but he could still find the eggs again knowing where they were on his main account. You can trade the egg collectables (besides the Golden Egg.)


----------



## Mints

Han Solo said:


> I'm ready for the answers ahsjebajsbwb ; v ;



This is very unrelated but I like your profile picture

- - - Post Merge - - -



Universaljellyfish said:


> Impossible to trade egg currency but not impossible to trade egg collectibles



Wouldn't it say who he got the eggs from? That person is the main culprit.....


----------



## Araie

Universaljellyfish said:


> Impossible to trade egg currency but not impossible to trade egg collectibles



I know, but how did he have 13 eggs (in currency) then? That's just what I'm confused about. I'll honestly not worry about it much more than this though; it's not that big of a deal really.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Mints said:


> Wouldn't it say who he got the eggs from? That person is the main culprit.....



I know who they came from; I saw the name. They were both from the same member.


----------



## Mints

Araie said:


> I know, but how did he have 13 eggs (in currency) then? That's just what I'm confused about. I'll honestly not worry about it much more than this though; it's not that big of a deal really.



That's true but I am curious. I love gossip lmao


----------



## Araie

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah, but he could still find the eggs again knowing where they were on his main account. You can trade the egg collectables (besides the Golden Egg.)



I see what you mean now.


----------



## Mints

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I know who they came from; I saw the name. *They were both from the same member.*



So he sent it to himself? Sorta confused


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah, but he could still find the eggs again knowing where they were on his main account. You can trade the egg collectables (besides the Golden Egg.)



You is smart.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Hmm.. who knows. Waiting for Jeremy's post ^^


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Mints said:


> So he sent it to himself? Sorta confused



I don't know what's going on. LOL


----------



## Skyfall

Araie said:


> I see what you mean now.



I love your sig, by the way, really pretty!


----------



## Paperboy012305

We might have to wait until tomorrow when Jeremy is home.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I only found 1. Lol


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Where _is_ Jeremy? He knew this ends at 9:00. Is he out eating tacos or something? LOL


----------



## Oblivia

Answers will be up in about 5-10 minutes!


----------



## Araie

Skyfall said:


> I love your sig, by the way, really pretty!



Aw, thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Belle of Pripyat said:


> Where _is_ Jeremy? He knew this ends at 9:00. Is he out eating tacos or something? LOL



Eh, probably. Who knows.


----------



## PeeBraiin

is the search option back on?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Oblivia said:


> Answers will be up in about 5-10 minutes!



The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Cress

Oblivia said:


> Answers will be up in about 5-10 minutes!



*Time to have Jer expose us in 5-10 minutes


----------



## Cinabunni

Does anyone know why I have -3 eggs and how that is even possible?


----------



## Han Solo

Mints said:


> This is very unrelated but I like your profile picture



Thanks, haha. I just changed it yesterday, I had the same one for like two years oops


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Cinabunni said:


> Does anyone know why I have -3 eggs and how that is even possible?



Some of the eggs glitched and gave more than one for an answer. The dupes were later removed from our accounts.


----------



## Araie

Cinabunni said:


> Does anyone know why I have -3 eggs and how that is even possible?



Probably just a glitch.


----------



## Mints

Cinabunni said:


> Does anyone know why I have -3 eggs and how that is even possible?



My best guess is that *you cheated*. 
Lol jk but that's pretty funny


----------



## Cinabunni

Do you want to be friends? :3

Edit : Lmao no I did not cheat, I am not an expert hacker. Don't appreciated being accused at all either.


----------



## N a t

Oatmeal


----------



## PeeBraiin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> *Time to have Jer expose us in 5-10 minutes



Love your siggy! Very cute


----------



## Jeremy

The answers and counts are now up!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Oblivia said:


> Answers will be up in about 5-10 minutes!



MAMA OBLIVIA!!!! <3
 *tackle hugs*!!


----------



## PeeBraiin

Cinabunni said:


> Do you want to be friends? :3



lmao no what a nerdd

Jk cina <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Jeremy said:


> The answers and counts are now up!



omg


----------



## Mints

Jeremy said:


> The answers and counts are now up!



HOLY CRAP YEE


----------



## Cress

Yay time to post this

This is what happens when there's an egg in your post and you change/delete it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

NOOOOO there were 3-4 I had my mind on but never got them entirely correct lol : ( well still great to see the answers haha


----------



## Han Solo

I feel dumb whyyyyyy


----------



## Gracelia

so close to the ones i missed..yet so far

thank you for a fun easter event again, tbt staff! :,D


----------



## Hermione Granger

I KEPT THINKING TWILIGHT PRINCESS FOR THE TRINITY


----------



## N a t

I am so mad about some of these omfg. I would have never gotten a few of them, because I wasn't here when those things transpired, but some of these OOOOH! I'm a little miffed -_-


----------



## PeeBraiin

Got them all but still excited to see the answers^^


----------



## Araie

Ah, I'm killing myself over some of these. I was _so_ close!


----------



## Hermione Granger

and i was on legit point with receipt but didn't try my hardest (((((((((


----------



## Mints

What the hell is this???Djhuihiuhuih:SD<L


----------



## Araie

Mints said:


> What the hell is this???Djhuihiuhuih:SD<L



Wizardry..?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Arrgh this is so frustrating! For some of these I knew where they would be but I couldn't find them!


----------



## Cress

I didn't find Egg 9, the most commonly found egg, but I found Egg 24, the least commonly found egg lmao


----------



## BungoTheElf

JGGNNFNFNFJFF I WAS ON THE RIGHT TRACK FOR SOME OF THE S E

SO CLOSE YET SO FAR


----------



## Amilee

im going to kill someone for number 10 and 25. omg.
you dont know how many threads i have searched in the wild world board.
and i looked at the footer but i never noticed it woooow


----------



## Mimi Cheems

IM SO MAD AT NUMBER 12 I JUST WANNA SHOOT FACEBOOK 
 THATS MY MOST USED WEBSITE TOO *BASHES HEAD INTO WALL*


----------



## inkling

wow i actually look in the sig thread i dont know how i missed that one


----------



## Trundle

ofc Jer wrote all the hardest ones


----------



## Vizionari

I knew it was Legend of Zelda for that puzzle but never would have guessed the specific game.

Also I swore I checked the Hold my Villager Thread but found nothing :c


----------



## helloxcutiee

I never realized how stupid I am until this moment.


----------



## MardyBum

lynn105 said:


> JGGNNFNFNFJFF I WAS ON THE RIGHT TRACK FOR SOME OF THE S E
> 
> SO CLOSE YET SO FAR



Same -.-


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

K time to talk about how stupid I am

Egg 4: Kept thinking it was in the expand your music taste because I searched up what chune meant and it was music related .-.

Egg 5: What?

Egg 8: I'M ACTUALLT PISSED ABOUT THIS. I TYPED IN TRIFORCE AND HEROES SEPARATELY

Egg 10: I'm clearly blind because I didn't notice the different colour

Egg 11: Thought it was the tasty cake because mmmmm and it replacing the old gross one

Egg 21: got that but... WHO SPELLS LLOYD WITH AN I?!?! SPENT 10 MINUTES ON THAT AND I WENT BACK TO IT SOOOO MANY TIMES

Egg 24: Thought it was on his profile somewhere. Wasted an hour flipping through his vm convos

Alright bye tbt!!!!


----------



## Ichigo.

I'm surprised the toughest one was egg 24 considering I had the least issues with that one omg.


----------



## kayleee

Omg for the ones I missed I was on the complete right track I just couldn't find the actual posts. UGH


----------



## FleuraBelle

I would have gotten like 2 or 3 more if I didn't doubt myself XD


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Egg 21: got that but... WHO SPELLS LLOYD WITH AN I?!?! SPENT 10 MINUTES ON THAT AND I WENT BACK TO IT SOOOO MANY TIMES



Blame Nintendo.


----------



## Vizionari

also smh at the Facebook one and egg 25


----------



## Chrystina

OMG. I skimmed right past #24. I looked EVERYWHERE in that thread and his profile. Ah well.


----------



## Hermione Granger

im an idiot; i still dont see #25


----------



## Amilee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> K time to talk about how stupid I am
> 
> Egg 4: Kept thinking it was in the expand your music taste because I searched up what chune meant and it was music related .-.
> 
> Egg 5: What?
> 
> Egg 8: I'M ACTUALLT PISSED ABOUT THIS. I TYPED IN TRIFORCE AND HEROES SEPARATELY
> 
> Egg 10: I'm clearly blind because I didn't notice the different colour
> 
> Egg 11: Thought it was the tasty cake because mmmmm and it replacing the old gross one
> 
> Egg 21: got that but... WHO SPELLS LLOYD WITH AN I?!?! SPENT 10 MINUTES ON THAT AND I WENT BACK TO IT SOOOO MANY TIMES
> 
> Egg 24: Thought it was on his profile somewhere. Wasted an hour flipping through his vm convos
> 
> Alright bye tbt!!!!



omg same at number 4. i looked everywhere for threads about music lol


----------



## N a t

AH YIS THE SEARCH IS BACK


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Egg 24: Thought it was on his profile somewhere. Wasted an hour flipping through his vm convos



lol same. I didn't go through all of his VM's though, I just checked the first page. But I did search through 3 of the Fire Emblem threads and a few other threads first. :/ At least there were a few funny posts there so #noregrets


----------



## Amilee

Hermione Granger said:


> im an idiot; i still dont see #25



in the footer there is the word E.g.g. xD


----------



## King Dorado

"This egg could be found on the official Bell Tree Forums Facebook page."

where?  where?!  i went there and didnt find it!!!!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Amilee said:


> in the footer there is the word E.g.g. xD



ahh okay okay
thank you! what a cute spot to place it at


----------



## Amilee

but i have to say. i was at the right tracks for most of them. so its fine for me.
cant wait for next year


----------



## Mimi Cheems

they say i have to hurry up and spend my eggs
 i have two what do you want me to do with them


----------



## uwuzumakii

Egg 25... It was hidden in plain sight. Also, for 24, I had the right idea, just I never really knew to search through piles and piles of text.


----------



## Reese

I remember reading and laughing at the posts about "smamrock" but n e v e r would have that of that wow

I was on the right track for 12 and 25 though :-( I found my way to the Animal Crossing World FB page but not the TBT one (is that even linked anywhere?) and I definitely looked at the footer but not closely enough apparently


----------



## Hermione Granger

oh there's a restock of eggs


----------



## MardyBum

I was on the right track for so many of these, omg!


----------



## King Dorado

*"Thunder is a retired mod who made the toy collectibles during the 2015 Christmas event. In this post, he assures everyone that it wasn't his idea to make a coal collectible."*

gah, i seached all through basement for a Thunder post in one of the many confessions/secrets threads.

i forgot about his lump of coal post- i even posted like 3 spots down in response to him on that thread.  Doh!!


----------



## Chrystina

King Dad said:


> "This egg could be found on the official Bell Tree Forums Facebook page."
> 
> where?  where?!  i went there and didnt find it!!!!



it was a link, latest post from the page
no actual image of an egg xD


----------



## Amilee

oh and i was and send new message but i was looking for an egg QQ
most of the eggs i didnt find because i wasnt paying attention to the text lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I Swear to god I searched Facebook for the bell tree and there was no page ._.


----------



## PeeBraiin

I looked for 24 for about 50 minutes and I was scratching my head and screaming in frustration tbh


----------



## Minties

This event will forever be known as the ****ty easter event that caused a mafia loss because you couldn't search posts in the cellar even though there were no eggs in there.


----------



## classically.trained

Smacking myself in the face for #2, I went to Zipper's page but didn't see the egg. Having the right answer but just not seeing the egg is always the worst lol. Where was it on the page?

If #21 hadn't mentioned donations, the answer could have been either Tott (from Wind Waker) or a Pianta. Those would have been perfect! Lol those fat, hungry, dancing lumas from Super Mario Galaxy popped into my mind for #21 too. But they live on planets not islands so that was out haha.

Thanks mods and admins for a great event!!


----------



## N a t

There's a restock on all of the eggs, except golden, and by now we've all spent all of our remaining eggs or don't have enough. The dark egg is just freaking taunting me :l


----------



## Hermione Granger

i honestly thought Jake. was the host with the most answer at first

he's the host for "Tbt's Most" event (the people's choice award)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> There's a restock on all of the eggs, except golden, and by now we've all spent all of our remaining eggs or don't have enough. The dark egg is just freaking taunting me :l



they wont restock golden eggs when only one person can get it and it is the winner of the event


----------



## inkling

Hermione Granger said:


> i honestly thought Jake. was the host with the most answer at first
> 
> he's the host for "Tbt's Most" event (the people's choice award)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> they wont restock golden eggs when only one person can get it and it is the winner of the event



omg i thought this too!


----------



## Damniel

Minties said:


> This event will forever be known as the ****ty easter event that caused a mafia loss because you couldn't search posts in the cellar even though there were no eggs in there.



Salties clam your tatas


----------



## King Dorado

Alexi said:


> it was a link, latest post from the page
> no actual image of an egg xD



oh wait im not even signed up for facebook-- do you have to be a member to find the post??


----------



## N a t

Hermione Granger said:


> they wont restock golden eggs when only one person can get it and it is the winner of the event



I know they won't restock the golden egg lol, I'm just disappointed that they restocked all of the others. I never knew I would have another chance in the end had I found enough eggs. :x


----------



## Araie

King Dad said:


> oh wait im not even signed up for facebook-- do you have to be a member to find the post??



Nope, I found it without having signed up or anything.


----------



## px41

There were at least three clues that I guessed, yet couldn't find the eggs on the pages for, even though I checked multiple times. Eh.


----------



## Chrystina

King Dad said:


> oh wait im not even signed up for facebook-- do you have to be a member to find the post??


so i logged out of my account to see

you can still see it here:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh my. These eggs sure are a shocker. I can't believe #10, #14, #20, were right in front of me all along. Mostly #14 because of PMing of users cheating. And I knew what #21 was, I just didn't spell it right. And I did look for #12, thinking "outside" the box, like Tumblr. But not Facebook.

My favorite egg was #4.

But I shouldn't feel too bad, I have my Dark Egg.


----------



## Reese

acaddict1 said:


> Smacking myself in the face for #2, I went to Zipper's page but didn't see the egg. Having the right answer but just not seeing the egg is always the worst lol. Where was it on the page?


It was in two different VMs on his page. I guess they reposted it because the first one got buried and then the second one got buried too lol


----------



## PeeBraiin

Lowkey digging the shop music


----------



## Paperboy012305

> Lloid - Animal Crossing Wiki - Wikia



HIS REAL NAME WAS ON THE OFFICIAL AC WIKI!!!! Why did I not see that?


----------



## jiny

crying


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Everyone says the Smamrock one was so hard, but I got it literally two seconds after I looked at the clue.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I get it now. Tom said #14 was clever, it really is. My 2nd favorite.


----------



## Hermione Granger

a lot of you should've really used google next time when it came to #21


----------



## PeeBraiin

Lowkey thought that the 3rd one refered to the LOTTIE as in the tbt member which is why I thought it was hilarious


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hermione Granger said:


> a lot of you should've really used google next time when it came to #21


I did. But I got Lloyd instead of Lloid......


----------



## Hermione Granger

i got lloid straight off the bat :0
even when i googled it as "lloyd animal crossing"


----------



## Chrystina

Paperboy012305 said:


> I get it now. Tom said #14 was clever, it really is. My 2nd favorite.



Hahaha. Its my favorite.
Last night or two nights ago, I dont remember, I told a user it "is so easy, you'll facepalm when you get it. Think of the wording" I didnt even realize the wording that *I* had used and was afraid a mod was gonna ban me LOL.


oh wait disregard me. thought you meant the FB one not receipt one.


----------



## Vizionari

There's two dark eggs in stock (and I won't be able to get one, dang it...)


----------



## Araie

I just realised that for egg 17, I did SATORUIWATA. Why..


----------



## Vizionari

Araie said:


> I just realised that for egg 17, I did SATORUIWATA. Why..



I tried that the first time, too, then tried IWATA because I thought the code would be shorter.

I also tried STEVEJOBS. xD


----------



## Araie

Vizionari said:


> I tried that the first time, too, then tried IWATA because I thought the code would be shorter.
> 
> I also tried STEVEJOBS. xD



I honestly didn't even think about shortening it. Oh well, I guess. And I mean I see why you thought Steve Jobs. It's actually not a bad guess, if you think about it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Araie said:


> I just realised that for egg 17, I did SATORUIWATA. Why..


I though #17 was about Nintendo's new president. Gave up after it wasn't it.


----------



## Katattacc

So I got a few of the answers right but I didn't know what I was looking for when I got to the page? Pretty bummed about that


----------



## King Dorado

Alexi said:


> so i logged out of my account to see
> 
> you can still see it here:



no that still isnt showing up for me when i go there-- the most recent post displayed for me was and still is March 17.  how do i reach that post that you copied??  (is there some button i'm supposed to click to find that post on?)


----------



## Reese

King Dad said:


> no that still isnt showing up for me when i go there-- the most recent post displayed for me was and still is March 17.  how do i reach that post that you copied??  (is there some button i'm supposed to click to find that post on?)


You probably made the same mistake I did and went to the Animal Crossing World page and not the TBT page? I didn't even know the TBT page existed


----------



## Hermione Granger

King Dad said:


> no that still isnt showing up for me when i go there-- the most recent post displayed for me was and still is March 17.  how do i reach that post that you copied??  (is there some button i'm supposed to click to find that post on?)



i see it still

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reese said:


> You probably made the same mistake I did and went to the Animal Crossing World page and not the TBT page? I didn't even know the TBT page existed



ah, yeah, it's easy to see why some people might not have found the egg now


----------



## Rio_

I'm so mad at myself ;___; There were some I never would've guessed in a million years, but with others, I was so close to getting them if I just would've looked harder! And for some reason I was convinced 11 was supposed to be Franklin... I'm so dumb


----------



## King Dorado

Reese said:


> You probably made the same mistake I did and went to the Animal Crossing World page and not the TBT page? I didn't even know the TBT page existed



ohhhh-- where is the tbt page linked?


----------



## Hermione Granger

King Dad said:


> ohhhh-- where is the tbt page linked?



it's under the name of "The Bell Tree"


----------



## Han Solo

Makoto said:


> I'm so mad at myself ;___; There were some I never would've guessed in a million years, but with others, I was so close to getting them if I just would've looked harder! And for some reason I was convinced 11 was supposed to be Franklin... I'm so dumb



Same here lmao. When I first saw it I was like oh it's Franklin and when it was wrong I was like okay it's...Franklin ;____;


----------



## inkling

King Dad said:


> no that still isnt showing up for me when i go there-- the most recent post displayed for me was and still is March 17.  how do i reach that post that you copied??  (is there some button i'm supposed to click to find that post on?)



r u sure? i just double checked and it shows up for me


----------



## LethalLulu

Haha, I just wanna say, #11 was my favorite one.  I knew it immediately xD


----------



## King Dorado

Hermione Granger said:


> it's under the name of "The Bell Tree"





inkling said:


> r u sure? i just double checked and it shows up for me



I went to Animal Crossing World facebook link up top of this page instead-- but im still not seeing the link here to the Bell Tree facebook page?


----------



## Zanessa

I got a dark egg I'm shakin 
bless this egg hunt tho


----------



## inkling

King Dad said:


> I went to Animal Crossing World facebook link up top of this page instead-- but im still not seeing the link here to the Bell Tree facebook page?



https://www.facebook.com/TheBellTreeForums/


----------



## Peter

aah the four I didn't get I was so close to getting, I knew the toy maker had something to do with Thunder!

the clues were great though, thanks for a fun event~


----------



## Vizionari

Who's going to get the last dark egg


----------



## N a t

Vizionari said:


> Who's going to get the last dark egg



I wish it was me -_- lol, rip


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh yea I forgot

DAMNIT TINA!!! I thought I had to clear my whole inbox to somehow get the egg ;( I had messages I wanted to keep xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Is it just me or are there people taking advantage of others who think the eggs are cheap and not updating them on the actual value  ?


----------



## N a t

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Is it just me or are there people taking advantage of others who think the eggs are cheap and not updating them on the actual value  ?



Because of the amount of stock for each collectable, it's not just the amount of eggs required to redeem it that effect the value, right? So, even if I were to want to trade all 3 of my current easter collectables for a dark egg, they probably wouldn't be of equal value? I really like my eggs, but I did consider making a trade post. :x


----------



## King Dorado

LethalLulu said:


> Haha, I just wanna say, #11 was my favorite one.  I knew it immediately xD



that was a good one, took me a while to think of St Patrick's Day tho bc i was thinking of the Christmas gifts changing identity into the presents inside.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Bone Baby said:


> Because of the amount of stock for each collectable, it's not just the amount of eggs required to redeem it that effect the value, right? So, even if I were to want to trade all 3 of my current easter collectables for a dark egg, they probably wouldn't be of equal value? I really like my eggs, but I did consider making a trade post. :x



Oh i'm just referring to multiple people I have seen either buying around 50+ TBT and i'm all what in the heck D:???


----------



## MopyDream44

I LITERALLY spent hours looking through every page of the AC:WW subforum for weeding threads...yes....EVERY PAGE. I hate you mods. I mean I love you because I had fun, but I hate for being evil hiders of eggs. HUGS


----------



## VillagerPurchaser

Literally got no eggs. thx TBT c:


----------



## Holla

Argh! Never used to have Facebook until recently. I have TBT on Twitter and I looked there but I had no idea there was a Facebook page as well. Ah well now I know.


----------



## MopyDream44

Holla said:


> Argh! Never used to have Facebook until recently. I have TBT on Twitter and I looked there but I had no idea there was a Facebook page as well. Ah well now I know.



I knew it was on FB, but I kept looking on the Discussion page. I can only blame my lack of FB knowledge on that one.


----------



## N a t

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh i'm just referring to multiple people I have seen either buying around 50+ TBT and i'm all what in the heck D:???



Lol I knew what you were talking about, but I was hoping you'd still be able to answer my questions xD


----------



## King Dorado

Holla said:


> Argh! Never used to have Facebook until recently. I have TBT on Twitter and I looked there but I had no idea there was a Facebook page as well. Ah well now I know.



i'm still confused-- so TBT has a facebook page, but it isn't linked anywhere at TBT??


----------



## Jacob4

Not surprised that only 102 people found egg #24. Took me like 2 hours to find.


----------



## Javocado

Egg 14, 19, and 24 were probably the toughest.
Fun hunt! I can't wait til next years!


----------



## aleshapie

When I googled Thunder Confession ... I got this...


 Then I happened to recall a conversation he and I had about that creepy Kapp'n (waves fist at Thunder!!)...which led me the right spot. That one WAS hard!


----------



## Damniel

This was a great event! But now it's time to me to retire back to *cellar to play more Mafia games!*


----------



## aleshapie

My experience with the last two years of egg hunts is that many of the clues have to do with events and major holidays in the past year. So the puzzle hints were all major things over the past year. Theres a hint for next year.


----------



## LethalLulu

aleshapie said:


> My experience with the last two years of egg hunts is that many of the clues have to do with events and major holidays in the past year. So the puzzle hints were all major things over the past year. Theres a hint for next year.



Yah, I've found that, too.  Last year wasn't there an egg where you had to go to one of the mod's dream town?  I remember that, and was honestly really impressed.  And super happy I got it, too xD

(It was either the easter hunt or another giveaway I participated in)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Nice job on the Fire Emblem clue, really cool.


----------



## King Dorado

I had the most fun solving egg 1 (Tina), egg 3 (LaBelleFleur), and egg 11 (Oblivia).

I was thrown off by egg 19, i spent a lot of time convinced something was hidden here if i only kept clicking everywhere:

Clint Eastwood in The Good The Bad and The Ugly


----------



## Heyden

waits impatiently for collectible correction ;(


----------



## King Dorado

this event was really great, thank you admins and mods!

i'm glad there was a final restock tonight to hopefully help out the golden egg runners-up obtain some of the collectibles they had to otherwise forgo to stay in the hunt for the grand prize.

this was an exciting month-- from the St. David's Day shop re-stocks; to the daydreamed but never truly expected St. Patrick's Day collectible; and now this fun egghunt.  Best forum month ever!


----------



## Jeremy

doughssant said:


> waits impatiently for collectible correction ;(



We have about 4 waiting. They will probably be happening tomorrow night!


----------



## Skyfall

I think in the future I won't look at answers.

There's at least 3 times when I was ON THE RIGHT PAGE.  But just didn't see it or didn't scroll down enough.  

Sigh... so stupid.  (But I'm glad to see some of them I never would have gotten, so yeah, it's all good.)

Fun!  Thank you so much!


----------



## DaCoSim

Fun hunt this year mods!!! Kuddos to you all for all your hard work!!! Hey Jer, your 10 and 14 nearly killed me!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Bone Baby said:


> Lol I knew what you were talking about, but I was hoping you'd still be able to answer my questions xD



OMG derp lol yeah at present dark egg is like 7-8k+ and I assume the three you have won't add up atm : O? but who knows what they'll all settle at sometime later haha guess I shall wait and see :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Literally went to the right place for several of them, like the damn omnipresent one but didn't see the text word, I was still looking for the damn actual egg... I feel so dumb. AND I totally thought facebook but didn't know there was a facebook... so I was like, nah, can't be that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Literally went to the right place for several of them, like the damn omnipresent one but didn't see the text word, I was still looking for the damn actual egg... I feel so dumb. AND I totally thought facebook but didn't know there was a facebook... so I was like, nah, can't be that.



Nobody knows because they don't use social media that much. Twitter, Facebook, I think I saw a Google Plus page somewhere. I'm sure they took the tumblr urls for TBT/Bell Tree as well lol.


----------



## sej

//bangs head against wall

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Literally went to the right place for several of them, like the damn omnipresent one but didn't see the text word, I was still looking for the damn actual egg... I feel so dumb. AND I totally thought facebook but didn't know there was a facebook... so I was like, nah, can't be that.



Same, for number 8, I tried 'LEGENDOFZELDATRIFORCES' ughhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Heyden

i got the chuna one in like a second, THE PRESENT ONE IS SATAN.
i should have edited the egg out ://
jk


----------



## lars708

One of them was in my thread so cool <3


----------



## Zane

yaayyy the answers B))) the ones I missed:

*5*- I knew what this one was but I couldn't find the right thread, I went through tens of pages in other likely threads looking for Justin's/Jeremy's (i assumed Justin) last post and got bored when none of them had the egg, rip

*6*- i wasn't around when the new mods were promoted so that explains why this clue didn't ring even a faint bell to me haha i coulda swore i looked in that thread though. i definitely read the title at least while i was looking around, i must've forgot to actually click on it. :'(

*8*- I actually figured this one out FINALLY, just a few hours before the event ended but i didn't bother to come back on and redeem it cuz wat am i gonna do with 1 egg. Some of my failed guesses were Elite Beat Agents, Totally Spies, and Powerpuff Girls idk what i was thinking

*24*- if this had said doll maker instead of toy maker i would've got it  jk that was cute and clever gj

anyway gr8 event, it looks like a lot more people were able to find most of the eggs compared to last year, iirc.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Why didnt Murray help out tho


----------



## King Dorado

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why didnt Murray help out tho



Murray didn't get to go to Las Vegas with everybody else-- he had to stay behind to run TPC reports and to moderate forum posts...


----------



## Skyfall

I guess the good thing is I really learned my way around tbt!  Like every nook, every thread... Man there are a lot of sub forums.


----------



## Alienfish

jeebus so that was what 3 was about.. frickle frack.

grats everyone clever enough to get all these.


----------



## cIementine

this is how i discovered egg #17
me: oh, probably that SOTARUIWATA dude [types it in]
me: r u kidding me 
me: this means i'm not thinking of these metaphorically, programmer is obviously a metaphor for proletariat whereas president is symbolic of bourgeoisie, therefore it is about the monetary issues and social status within the bell tree community. as a result, i have no idea what i'm doing
*3 hours later*
me: [googles 'programmer to president' and finds article about SOTARUIWATA]
me: oh right maybe i should type in just his last name?
me: hahahahahahahahahah kill me


----------



## Annemarie

pumpkins said:


> this is how i discovered egg #17
> me: oh, probably that SOTARUIWATA dude [types it in]
> me: r u kidding me
> me: this means i'm not thinking of these metaphorically, programmer is obviously a metaphor for proletariat whereas president is symbolic of bourgeoisie, therefore it is about the monetary issues and social status within the bell tree community. as a result, i have no idea what i'm doing
> *3 hours later*
> me: [googles 'programmer to president' and finds article about SOTARUIWATA]
> me: oh right maybe i should type in just his last name?
> me: hahahahahahahahahah kill me



Yes! Same, hahaha.


----------



## cornimer

UGH I LOOKED EVERYWHERE IN THE WILD WORLD FORUM FOR EGG #10 EXCEPT FOR THE BOARD DESCRIPTION I'M SCREAMING.

Oh well, this was a lot of fun! Thanks so much for preparing this guys!


----------



## cIementine

yes! the egg hunts are always great and the staff effort is amazing, thank you!


----------



## Chrystina

Skyfall said:


> I guess the good thing is I really learned my way around tbt!  Like every nook, every thread... Man there are a lot of sub forums.



Hahah right?
I stick to like... 4 subforums, so I like how this made me explore the entire forum.


Thank you mods & admins for the event =]


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

So I have the right idea for basically all of them... I just didn't look hard enough, wow.

For the trinity embarks one I thought it was The Able Sisters.
I looked everywhere in the WW & CF forums except for the description
and I also typed in the presidents full name instead of his last name .-.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

So I have the right idea for basically all of them... I just didn't look hard enough, wow.

For the trinity embarks one I thought it was The Able Sisters.
I looked everywhere in the WW & CF forums except for the description
and I also typed in the presidents full name instead of his last name .-.


----------



## Mokuren

Egg 8! Gosh kill me. I knew it have to do with Zelda! And the facebook one... I was on the FB page and searched for it but couldn't find it x')


----------



## chocopug

Ugh I knew I was onto #5 but I never did it find it! I checked all the old AC boards too and must've missed #10 right there in the description, noooo. 

This was a lot of fun, thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Damniel

I just typed in Iwata because of Jeremy's dig saying "Iwata come back " when he died


----------



## cornimer

I was way off for #5...I was certain it was in the "Words you mispronounce/spell wrong" thread XD


----------



## skarmoury

I don't understand, I totally saw Thunder's comment in the Gift thread in #24 but I didn't see the egg...... ; v; I cry


----------



## Romaki

Huh, I got the Zipper clue right and I also check out the FR thread frequently, but I guess I didn't know how to get the eggs then.


----------



## romancement

AHHHH I was so close for number 10, I knew it was Wild World but couldn't find it in the thread. I don't feel too bad since I was so close, I'll get them all next year for sure! *determined stance*


----------



## Alienfish

romancement said:


> AHHHH I was so close for number 10, I knew it was Wild World but couldn't find it in the thread. I don't feel too bad since I was so close, I'll get them all next year for sure! *determined stance*



yeah i tried looking through all the old game threads and never found it aaahh


----------



## GalacticGhost

i wENT ON ZIPPER T'S PAGE AT SOME POINT HOW DID I NOT SEE THE EGG OMG

AND I THOUGHT ABOUT ONE OF THE EGGS HAVING SOMETHING TO DO WITH POMEMON BUT HADN'T THOUGHT ABOUT GOING TO THE SUN AND MOON HREAD UGGGGH

...oh well, at least i managed to find three eggs. better than nothing i suppose.


----------



## AquaStrudel

Oh my god I feel so stupid I literally looked past three of the eggs while searching through threads q_q


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

#2 IS ABSOLUTE BULL. I WENT TO ZIPPER'S PAGE AND THERE WASN'T AN EGG THERE!

Can anyone tell me where abouts it was? I cycled through all the tabs.  :/


----------



## mogyay

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> #2 IS ABSOLUTE BULL. I WENT TO ZIPPER'S PAGE AND THERE WASN'T AN EGG THERE!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where abouts it was? I cycled through all the tabs.  :/



it was in his vm's, you might have had to go back a page or two since it got buried by comments but i believe zipper even posted it again


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

mogyay said:


> it was in his vm's, you might have had to go back a page or two since it got buried by comments but i believe zipper even posted it again



The only message I saw was the "im a homo" one. Didn't see one with an egg.  :/


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> The only message I saw was the "im a homo" one. Didn't see one with an egg.  :/



> frank zappa


----------



## mogyay

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> The only message I saw was the "im a homo" one. Didn't see one with an egg.  :/



if you go 6 pages back it's still there in his vm's


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Moko said:


> > frank zappa



Not sure who he is but you get high quality desktop wallpapers of him.  





EDIT: And they have protection against embedding in websites and whatnot. Typical!
http://feelgrafix.com/data_images/out/20/932294-frank-zappa.jpg


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Not sure who he is but you get high quality desktop wallpapers of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And they have protection against embedding in websites and whatnot. Typical!
> http://feelgrafix.com/data_images/out/20/932294-frank-zappa.jpg



jesus you uncultural d-bag go listen to bobby brown at least xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Moko said:


> jesus you uncultural d-bag go listen to bobby brown at least xD



Nah, I'd rather listen to that song I've forgotten. Tried Googling it and all I found was a random businessman.  :/

Anyway, it's the one where everyone thinks somebody else made the song rather than the person who actually did.

I'm going to leave now... as in alt+tab to another window... then refresh this page again in a bit.


----------



## Aniko

What can we do with the eggs we can't spend? Nothing? Can we give them to someone? (I guess not uh?)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Aniko said:


> What can we do with the eggs we can't spend? Nothing? Can we give them to someone? (I guess not uh?)



Yeah, you're probably stuck with that 1 egg until a new event currency comes along.


----------



## Aronthaer

SMAMROCK

OH

DUUUH


----------



## Chris

Aniko said:


> What can we do with the eggs we can't spend? Nothing? Can we give them to someone? (I guess not uh?)



Nothing I'm afraid. 

The past couple years we have allowed users to convert their leftover eggs into forum currency, but I'm not sure if we're doing that again this year. I can confirm that any leftover eggs won't be tradeable nor will they be carried over into next years hunt (if we choose to run it again next year that is).


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I hope you do it again next year.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I think the only thing I DIDN'T like about this year's hunt was that there were no Togepi eggs for sale. also the lag killed my computer


----------



## Cadbberry

BluePikachu47 said:


> I think the only thing I DIDN'T like about this year's hunt was that there were no Togepi eggs for sale. also the lag killed my computer



It was a bit laggy and I was surprised by all the new eggs, very different this year


----------



## Skyfall

The new eggs were awesome!  It inspired me to do the hunt more aggressively because I wanted to earn a few of them as oppose to just purely buying them on the market.


----------



## Jacob

Yes that was a really good time. Great way to bring life to the forums too haha

I really do love the new collectibles but I was hoping for the old ones to return, finding the rest will be a lot tougher than I was anticipating..


----------



## Justin

Hi folks,

The Easter Egg Shop has now closed. If you have any leftover currency, you can transfer it now at a rate of 10 Bells per Egg. To do so, click on your egg currency and a transfer option should appear.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, it was fun. I want to do it again next year.


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> The Easter Egg Shop has now closed. If you have any leftover currency, you can transfer it now at a rate of 10 Bells per Egg. To do so, click on your egg currency and a transfer option should appear.


Yay, thanks Justin!


----------



## piske

Justin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> The Easter Egg Shop has now closed. If you have any leftover currency, you can transfer it now at a rate of 10 Bells per Egg. To do so, click on your egg currency and a transfer option should appear.



Woot! Thanks  I hated seeing those 2 eggs there...mocking me!!!!


----------



## HoennMaster

Managed to get the Sakura and Pikachu eggs, but I really wish I was better at finding them.

Still sad over not getting the Togepi and Yoshi eggs last year.


----------



## HungryForCereal

tbh the eggunt banner on the homepage is starting to annoy the fk out of me.


----------



## Zanessa

snoozit said:


> tbh the eggunt banner on the homepage is starting to annoy the fk out of me.



A handy-dandy [x] is in the corner...


----------



## Lancelot

Thanks for hosting the egg hunt this year


----------



## SharJoY

Thank you to all who put this together, from the clues, to the collectibles, all of it!


----------



## sej

Misti said:


> Thank you to all who put this together, from the clues, to the collectibles, all of it!



I second this!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I was going to grade egg hints/solutions like I did last year, but I got Project Diva X, and it's far more fun. So I'm failing everyone involved based on the Facebook egg alone.

(there's still actually good hints/solutions, don't feel bad)


----------



## Minni

Thank you for the egg hunt this year, it was my first time participating and it was the most frustrating thing! Of course it was fun too


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Congrats to those who got the eggs that they wanted! Can't wait for next years eggvent (I tried ok?) <3

Hopefully I have a bit more time instead of rushing around like a chicken with its head cut-off because holy I was so close to like half of these but I didn't search hard enough.


----------



## toadsworthy

Oh yeah lol, I definitely thought that one puzzle was elite beat agents.... I was so convinced and then I was like, oh yeah the Zelda thing is actually relevant hahahah


----------



## Horus

...Why does the regular theme randomly change to the night version...


----------



## Cadbberry

Horus said:


> ...Why does the regular theme randomly change to the night version...



Happy April Fools Day


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Cadbberry said:


> Happy April Fools Day



That makes so much sense, I was very confused lol


----------



## Horus

Cadbberry said:


> Happy April Fools Day





AppleBitterCrumble said:


> That makes so much sense, I was very confused lol



What. That makes no sense, it isn't even 100% night. It's more like the theme is randomly generated to random times


----------



## Araie

Horus said:


> What. That makes no sense, it isn't even 100% night. It's more like the theme is randomly generated to random times



We're The Time Tree Forums now.


----------



## Flyffel

Horus said:


> ...Why does the regular theme randomly change to the night version...


The season changes too.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I kind of wish for Easter they would do cool participation stuff like they did for X-Mas like an egg decoration contest or something, that would have been fun.


----------



## Superpenguin

Im still waiting for that one week extension on this event due to me missing it. Thank you


----------



## Chris

Superpenguin said:


> Im still waiting for that one week extension on this event due to me missing it. Thank you



You poor little duckling.


----------



## Superpenguin

Tina said:


> You poor little duckling.



A duckling without his eggs is just a duckling with no eggs.


----------



## Trundle

usually these threads are locked sooner


----------



## Horus

Im still waiting for that night theme due to the current theme making my eyes bleed. Thank you


----------



## oath2order

Horus said:


> Im still waiting for that night theme due to the current theme making my eyes bleed. Thank you



Never happening


----------



## Damniel

Why is this still open


----------



## Greninja

Who will be the last post before the thread gets locked?


----------



## King Dorado

I heard this is still open because there's one secret golden egg hidden somewhere in this thread.  uh, is it true??


----------



## Justin

King Dad said:


> I heard this is still open because there's one secret golden egg hidden somewhere in this thread.  uh, is it true??



Yes, it's right here:


----------

